# Allgemeine YT Gallery



## Aldetruller (6. November 2014)

Dann will ich doch mal mit der Vorstellung anfangen


----------



## Aldetruller (6. November 2014)

Mittlerweile mit AVID XO TRAIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (6. November 2014)




----------



## Capra-Palatina (7. November 2014)

Letzten Sonntag in Trippstadt! Rider: Valerie Adam


----------



## zichl (7. November 2014)

Hier mal mein Wicked im Originalzustand, ausser Reifen und Sattel.


----------



## Swenio (7. November 2014)

artgerechte Haltung


----------



## N1cK (8. November 2014)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage:
Ist das yt tues 2.0 empfehlenswert ?Hab hier einen gesehen der das hatte ...
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Biebsch78 (8. November 2014)

N1cK schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage:
> Ist das yt tues 2.0 empfehlenswert ?Hab hier einen gesehen der das hatte ...
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


Falscher Thread! Es gibt mehr wie einen, der es hat!


----------



## N1cK (9. November 2014)

Ja ehm ist das Bike jetzt gut ? Oder war deine Antwort als Abschied gemeint und das ihr mich hier net haben wolt ?


----------



## zichl (9. November 2014)

Hier mal in Äkschn. 

Der Arsch ist leider etwas arg weit hinten. Das lag am zu geringen Druck in der Gabel, da hat das Heck irgendwie immer gekickt. Sowas... :-D


----------



## Basscommander (10. November 2014)

N1cK schrieb:


> Ja ehm ist das Bike jetzt gut ? Oder war deine Antwort als Abschied gemeint und das ihr mich hier net haben wolt ?


Es war so gemeint, als dass es hier nicht hin gehört und Du doch bitte Deine Frage dort stellen solltest, wo sie auch richtig untergebracht ist.
Hier geht NUR UM BILDER!
Im Anhang meines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostriders (10. November 2014)

Das Wicked pro in artgerechter Haltung


----------



## --HANK-- (10. November 2014)




----------



## Mausss (18. November 2014)

Ich geh mit...


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (19. November 2014)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Im Anhang meines.


 
Wie hast du das Bild so hinbekommen?


----------



## zichl (19. November 2014)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Bild so hinbekommen?


Das ist das originale Produktbild von der YT Homepage.


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (19. November 2014)

Aha, ich dachte mir da is ein Marzocchi -Fahrwerk und Dt Swiss Felgen verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. November 2014)

Ich glaube fast  du hast recht. Die Laufräder scheinen auch nicht Original. Dann tippe ich auf Photoshop. ;-) Sehr geil, wäre mir echt fast net aufgefallen :-D


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (19. November 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast  du hast recht. Die Laufräder scheinen auch nicht Original. Dann tippe ich auf Photoshop. ;-) Sehr geil, wäre mir echt fast net aufgefallen :-D



Schade...
Ich habe gehofft daß hier jemand das Bild gephotoshopt hat und mir mal ein paar Farbvarianten zaubern könnte!


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (19. November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 334861[/QUOTE]

So gefällt es am besten!!


----------



## --HANK-- (19. November 2014)

Mir auch


----------



## knarf66 (20. November 2014)

Yo Leute, hier ist mein Gefährt. Ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit YT!


----------



## frank70 (7. Dezember 2014)

das bike mit der besten Geometrie! ein bild in Action wird a

 uch noch folgen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mein Tues 2.0 kurz nach dem Aufbau.

Mittlerweile mit Saint Bremse + Ice Tech Scheiben, Renthal Lenker mit 38mm Rise, Maxxis High Roller II vorn und hinten und 1cm gekürzter Sattelstütze. Nächste Woche kommt noch ein anderer LRS mit roten Naben rein 









Ja wird auch bewegt


----------



## Showa (17. Dezember 2014)

Hier dann Mal meins:
Custom Decals, und Tubeless.


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Jan-S. (20. Dezember 2014)

Wicked in Willingen im Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostriders (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## frank70 (30. Dezember 2014)

und hier meine zwei, das tues 2.0 ltd in M und das wicked 650b in LAnhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520


----------



## zichl (31. Dezember 2014)

frank70 schrieb:


> und hier meine zwei, das tues 2.0 ltd in M und das wicked 650b in LAnhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520 Anhang anzeigen 346518 Anhang anzeigen 346519 Anhang anzeigen 346520


Da lief wohl was schief!?


----------



## frank70 (31. Dezember 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Da lief wohl was schief!?


ja und ich weiss nicht wie löschen, sollten schöne Fotos sein


----------



## zichl (31. Dezember 2014)

Unter deinem Beitrag auf "Bearbeiten", dann auf "Weitere Einstellungen" und dann auf "Dateien Anhängen". So mache ich das zumindest immer. Und den Text kannst du dann ja auch Editieren.


----------



## frank70 (31. Dezember 2014)

versuch 2: tues 2.0 ltd und wicked 650b


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (11. Januar 2015)




----------



## addius8 (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Tues 2.0, neu sind der LRS (Superstar Components Tesla evo), Lenker (40er Rise), Sattelklemme, Federhärte Gabel/Dämpfer angepasst, Saint Bremse mit Ice Tech Scheibe, Maxxis High Roller 2. 
So bleibt es jetzt erstmal, die einzige Veränderung wird noch ein anderer Vorbau (Hope inkl. Brücke schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## Swenio (1. Februar 2015)

Schneeziege


----------



## Ghostriders (1. März 2015)

Die Ziege nach leichten Umbau


----------



## mas7erchief (2. März 2015)

14,1 Kilo mit Pedalen


----------



## marco2 (2. März 2015)

Wei geht der Double Barrel Air im Capra?


----------



## mas7erchief (3. März 2015)

Ganz gut bisher. Bin aber auch erst eine Tour damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (8. März 2015)

Hi,

weiß nicht ob es ok ist, wenn ich hier ein Video poste. Falls nicht, dann lösch ich es wieder. 
Das Video ist auch gar nicht so wild! Ich fahr erst ein dreiviertel Jahr Enduro und deshalb ist da noch nicht viel mit Fahrtechnik, aber man erkennt das Capra recht gut! 






Gruß Christian


----------



## hage1 (11. März 2015)

YT Play aus dem jahr 2012 mein bike für alles! Ich (95 Kilo) hab das teil die letzten 3 Jahre für alles hergenommen inklusive 1 jahr Kanada! North shore, sunshine coast, whistler..... hab noch kein lager tauschen müssen! Und der dämpfer hat auch noch nie einen Service gesehen _„grin“-Emoticon_ aber läuft alles top! Wollt mir dieses Frühjahr einen neuen Rahmen kaufen (commencal V4) aber DAS rad kann eh keins ersetzen!


----------



## sud (11. März 2015)

13,4 kg incl. Pedale in Größe L


----------



## KannY (12. März 2015)

Gestern angekommen und gleich ein wenig modifiziert...





....Rahmen Größe M leider derzeit mit 18.8Kg noch ein wenig schwer


----------



## dek (17. März 2015)




----------



## Shrew (26. März 2015)

Wo bekommt man die schönen decals her? Sind die originalen ein lackiert bei dem wicked 650b Pro?


----------



## hoschik (27. März 2015)

Mein Tues 2.0 Comp von 2013, nach und nach umgebaut

Änderungen gegenüber Serie:

DT Swiss Tricon FX 1950
Straitline Kettenführung + Sattelklemme
Schaltung komplett X0 mit grünen Decals
FOX DHX RC4 Kashima, schwarz eloxierte Einsteller, MST Tuning, Manitou Ti Feder
Boxxer mit MST Kartusche
Twenty6 F1 Vorbau
Race Face Atlas Green Monster Lenker
Lagerabdeckungen + HR Achse schwarz eloxiert
Connex Black Gold Kette
Dura Ace Kasette liegt schon bereit und Spezi Boomslang Pedale müssten die Tage kommen.


----------



## Biebsch78 (28. März 2015)

@ hoschik 

Wie macht sich der Dämpfer im Tues? Fährst du ne Solo Air Gabel?


----------



## hoschik (28. März 2015)

Zum Dämpfer kann ich leider noch nix sagen da ich ihn noch nicht gefahren bin, nach Ostern weiß ich mehr.

Nein Gabel ist ne Stahlfeder, bin aber stark am überlegen da die Solo Air Einheit nachzurüsten.


----------



## Biebsch78 (28. März 2015)

Danke erstmal, vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Feedback wegen dem Dämpfer geben! Wäre echt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (29. März 2015)

sud schrieb:


> 13,4 kg incl. Pedale in Größe L



sehr schön, wirkt etwas dunkler als auf den YT Fotos. Ist es live eher grau oder anthrazit? Kannst du was zur FCV Gabel sagen?


----------



## sud (29. März 2015)

Ist live eher anthrazit. Gabel funktioniert absolut unauffällig, war damit eine Woche in Finale und hab mir keine Gedanken über die Gabel gemacht. Hat einfach funktioniert. spricht super an und benötigt nie zu viel federweg. Je schneller man unterwegs ist, desto besser wird sie.


----------



## Brausa (29. März 2015)

Danke. Man findet halt leider noch keine Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte ob die FCV Version tatsächlich besser ist, oder eben vor allem Marketing und man sich den Mehrpreis aus sparen könnte.


----------



## hoschik (30. März 2015)

Biebsch78 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal, vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Feedback wegen dem Dämpfer geben! Wäre echt super!



ja werde ich machen, hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Solo Air Einheit geordert, die wird dann auch gleich in der MST Boxxer verbaut.


----------



## Shrew (6. April 2015)

Erster Ausflug


----------



## olligpunkt (10. April 2015)

Comp1, Tubeless u Saint Bremse, Rest ist Serie u ziemlich geil wie es ist


----------



## Acksch (10. April 2015)

Verdammte Hacke, warum sind eure Bikes immer so sauber und was mach ich falsch?
Mal Spaß beiseite, die Capras sind echt die Besten!


----------



## Swenio (10. April 2015)




----------



## Swenio (10. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (10. April 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Verdammte Hacke, warum sind eure Bikes immer so sauber und was mach ich falsch?
> Mal Spaß beiseite, die Capras sind echt die Besten!


Das wird das letzte Mal gewesen sein, da noch neu


----------



## TheGoOn (14. April 2015)

Damit hier nicht nur schönes gezeigt wird ...


----------



## Acksch (14. April 2015)

Hoffe hast dir nix getan, so hatte ich mir vor 4 Wochen das Schlüsselbein zerlegt und nun hab ich leider Trail-Pause bis zum 1. Mai, dann geht's wieder nach Steinach. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (17. April 2015)

Hey,
mal eines der älteren Modelle in neuem Gewand.




Umbaumaßnahmen:
Rahmen gepulvert, Federgabel, Reverb, Bremsen, Felgen + Naben, Schaltung, Kettenführung, Vorbau, Lenker.
Als nächstes wird noch der Bashguard gegen einen schwarzen getauscht.


----------



## mogjo53 (18. April 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Damit hier nicht nur schönes gezeigt wird ...



Jaja zu weit nach hinten gelehnt dadurch hat das Vorderrad nach der Landung die Haftung verloren....das kenne ich zu gut...letztes mal war mein ganzer Oberschenkel Blau/Grün gesprenkelt 

Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht ernsthaft weh getan.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. April 2015)

Ne nichts ernsthaftes. Die Halterung von der Schlatung hat es zerissen. Zum Glück reicht das Gewinde weiter rein, somit konnte ich das ganze mit ner längeren Schraube ausm Baumarkt reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suffke (25. April 2015)

Das is mein Schatz. Und ich bin nach wie vor bei jedem Einsatz begeistert! Es zaubert jedes mal ein Lächeln in mein Gesicht 

Umbaumaßnahmen waren: Griffe, Pedale und die Bremsen


----------



## frank70 (25. April 2015)

@Suffke : ich hab das selbe, mal eine frage zur rahmenfarbe: ist die in original bei dir so blau wie auf dem Foto, also so, wie es damals auf der YT-seite angeboten wurde? meines ist Türkis, siehe seite 2 beitrag 33.


----------



## zichl (25. April 2015)

Es soll Türkis sein, die Farbe kann aber je nach Farbeinstellung deines Monitors und auch der Einstellung der Kamera sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Suffke (26. April 2015)

Es ist türkis  Ich hatte auch gedacht es kommt so wie auf der Herstellerseite. Naja, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## zichl (26. April 2015)

Sieht in echt aber richtig gut aus mit dem Metallic Türkis. Das Blau bei meinem 2014er Comp sieht in echt auch viel geiler aus als auf der HP.


----------



## frank70 (26. April 2015)

@zichl , da geb ich dir natürlich vollkommen recht, das Türkis find ich auch noch schöner als das blau damals auf der Homepage, weiss noch, als ich es auspackte, doppelte Freude. und weil's so schön ist, hier gleich nochmals ein pic


----------



## Shrew (26. April 2015)




----------



## frank70 (26. April 2015)

zichl, stell mal dein comp rein


----------



## zichl (26. April 2015)

Gerne.  In Beitrag #5 & #10 hab ich eigentlich schon Bilder hoch geladen. Da das Bild in #5 aber leider nicht mehr angezeigt wird lade ich es hier gerne nochmal hoch.


----------



## TheGoOn (30. Mai 2015)

Damit es hier ma weiter geht. Ausm Urlaub in Finale Ligure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showa (1. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Capra Aus 2015
Aktueller Stand der Umbaumaßnahmen. 13.2 KG mit Pedale


----------



## laimer83 (1. Juni 2015)

Dann stell ich auch mal mein Capra rein. Seit knapp 2 Wochen steter Begleiter während der Hochzeitsreise in Italien. Neben dem Dreck aus Finale Ligure von vorheriger Woche findet sich auch etwas Matsch aus der Toskana am Rahmen  Wer hätte gedacht, dass man hier so gut biken kann. Falls jemand Infos dazu braucht --> Link (Selbst gefahren: 2.Stop der Toscana Enduro Series in Monteriggioni.....leckomio sind das schöne Trails )


----------



## olympia (1. Juni 2015)

Damit es hier mal weiter geht, aus'm Urlaub in Finale Ligure


----------



## karni1 (15. Juni 2015)

Und nochmal Finale...


----------



## addius8 (20. Juni 2015)

und dann noch DT Swiss FR 1950 Classics


----------



## kimkra (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Acksch (15. Juli 2015)

Geiler Hobel!!!!
Was is'n das für ein Modell?

Gruß Christian


----------



## kimkra (15. Juli 2015)

YT Play, aber mit Dämpfer 200x57


----------



## Swenio (18. Juli 2015)

Meine Ziege in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochnburnsred (18. Juli 2015)

Wicked Pro aus 2013 // mit X01, RF Trubine,  Ergon GE1 und anderer Sattl. Rest is original ;-)


----------



## justus0208 (25. Juli 2015)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mein Play DJ



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bilmes (26. Juli 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76476

Moinsen

heute aufgebaut 

Größe L

- Boxxer RC umgerüstet mit '2015 Solo Air Einheit und FAST Compression Kit
- CDDB
- Spank Spike 35 / Maxxis Tubeless
- Avid X.0 Trail
- Chromag Fubars
- 40mm Vorbau
- Descendant Kurbel
- Nukeproof Proton Pedale

16,9kg


----------



## olligpunkt (28. Juli 2015)

Capra Comp1 in Sölden


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Juli 2015)

Warst du dieses WE in Sölden? Wenn ja haben wir uns glaub ich ma auf dem neuen Trail gegrüßt


----------



## olligpunkt (28. Juli 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Warst du dieses WE in Sölden? Wenn ja haben wir uns glaub ich ma auf dem neuen Trail gegrüßt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407987


Klar war ich das, hab dich auch in der Live Bar gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXPrototypeXx (31. Juli 2015)




----------



## frank70 (1. August 2015)

rothorn, lenzerheide


----------



## Shrew (9. August 2015)

Optisch ist ja die Pike noch schöner als die Bos im pro vorher  so langsam wird es echt hübsch, fehlen noch die magura mt7  und fahren tut es auch schöner


----------



## TheGoOn (10. August 2015)




----------



## frank70 (10. August 2015)

@TheGoOn :   welche gegend? gefällt mir


----------



## OliverH (12. August 2015)

Sind das GoPro Fotos oder Screenshots aus nem GoPro Film? Sehen richtig gut aus...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. August 2015)

Go Pro Fotos.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. August 2015)

Nachtrag, Tues 2.0 von oben


----------



## TheGoOn (15. August 2015)

@frank70 ist in Sölden. Hochalm, Trail Nr. 6. 

@OliverH ja es sind GoPro aufnahmen. Alle 0,5 Sek ein Bild.


----------



## TheGoOn (16. August 2015)

Teäre Line in Sölden. Lustiger Pumptrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (21. August 2015)




----------



## frank70 (21. August 2015)

was ist das am dämpfer der weissen ziege ?


----------



## Acksch (21. August 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> was ist das am dämpfer der weissen ziege ?



Hi, das wird wohl ein Dämpferschutz sein. 
http://www.rosebikes.de

Gruß Christian


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (21. August 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> was ist das am dämpfer der weissen ziege ?



Lachgaseinspritzung


----------



## olympia (21. August 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> was ist das am dämpfer der weissen ziege ?



ich glaub mein Kolleg hat da seinen E-Motor drunter versteckt, er fährt mir Berg hoch immer richtig davon


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (22. August 2015)




----------



## MettiMett (25. August 2015)




----------



## Ollomat (16. September 2015)

Lenzerheide, Trek-bike-Attack-Strecke ...


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (27. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tiger- (27. September 2015)

...nach einem spaßigen Tag im Park in Albstadt


----------



## frank70 (1. Oktober 2015)

neu mit einer Domain 180. wird nächste Woche auf dem neverend trail getestet. hoffe, dass es sich zum freeriden etwas besser eignet als original mit der 200mm. schätze, dass der lenkwinkel 1° steiler ist.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Oktober 2015)

Bei Gelegenheit gibts auch noch ein besseres Bild


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Oktober 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> neu mit einer Domain 180. wird nächste Woche auf dem neverend trail getestet. hoffe, dass es sich zum freeriden etwas besser eignet als original mit der 200mm. schätze, dass der lenkwinkel 1° steiler ist.Anhang anzeigen 424758



Die Gabel passt gar nicht zu der tollen Ausstattung des Rades, also weder von der Optik, noch von der Funktion. Z.b. eine 66 RC3 TI oder Fox 36 mit Kashima würde mir persönlich deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## frank70 (3. Oktober 2015)

@ freerider1504: ich bin halt kein downhiller, brauche das bike ein paar mal für parkeinsatz. mit der originalgabel hab ich in den kurven einfach zuwenig druck aufs vr gekriegt, erhoffe mir dadurch eine verbesserung. bei der die Landung bei einem sprung über einen table bin ich oft in eine kritische Situation gekommen (ist mir mit meinem wicked meistens besser gelungen), denke mit diesem steileren lw klappts besser. wäre dir dankbar, mir etwas genauer zu erklären, was von der Funktion her nicht optimal ist


----------



## hawk77 (4. Oktober 2015)

endlich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (4. Oktober 2015)

Ah das hab ich vorhin in der Galerie angeschaut. Schaut gut aus ohne Decals. Hab ich mir auch überlegt.


----------



## karni1 (4. Oktober 2015)

Livigno -Bernina


----------



## hawk77 (5. Oktober 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Ah das hab ich vorhin in der Galerie angeschaut. Schaut gut aus ohne Decals. Hab ich mir auch überlegt.


Ja passt bei dem schwarz weissen Modell besonders gut find ich


----------



## hawk77 (5. Oktober 2015)

karni1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425624 Livigno -BerninaAnhang anzeigen 425617


Is das aktuell? Ist da noch schönes Wetter? Scheinbar aber auch schon Schnee oder?

gruss hawk


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> @ freerider1504: ich bin halt kein downhiller, brauche das bike ein paar mal für parkeinsatz. mit der originalgabel hab ich in den kurven einfach zuwenig druck aufs vr gekriegt, erhoffe mir dadurch eine verbesserung. bei der die Landung bei einem sprung über einen table bin ich oft in eine kritische Situation gekommen (ist mir mit meinem wicked meistens besser gelungen), denke mit diesem steileren lw klappts besser. wäre dir dankbar, mir etwas genauer zu erklären, was von der Funktion her nicht optimal ist



Hi, 

die Gabel ist halt technisch nicht so der Knaller. Sie rauscht gern durch den Federweg und ist generell etwas überdämpft, fühlt sich immer so an wie eine "Gummikuh". Weiterhin kannst du nichts außer der Zugstufe einstellen, wenigstens die Compression sollte ein Minimum an Einstellmöglichkeiten einer Gabel sein. Des Weiteren ist das Innernleben der Gabel äußerst billig, bei mir hatte sich innen ein Kolben verbogen, da er nur aus Plastik ist.


----------



## Speci007 (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Speci007 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe durch Abkleben mit mattschwarzer Lackschutzfolie den Rahmen vom überflüssigen Orange befreit.
Das sieht meiner Meinung nach stimmiger aus u. schützt den leider recht empfindlichen Lack.
Die Felgenaufkleber wurden auch entfernt, was recht leicht ging.


----------



## OliverH (10. Oktober 2015)

Ist der Lack eigentlich nur am Capra AL so empfindlich oder auch am CFK Rahmen?


----------



## Acksch (11. Oktober 2015)

OliverH schrieb:


> Ist der Lack eigentlich nur am Capra AL so empfindlich oder auch am CFK Rahmen?



Hi OliverH,

auch am CF ist der Lack mega empfindlich, ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## -Tiger- (13. Oktober 2015)

...mal paar bewegte Bilder mit der Ziege in Albstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (1. November 2015)




----------



## Der_Kater_Bolle (3. November 2015)




----------



## swstgroi (3. November 2015)

Schon ein paar Jahre alt aber immer noch ein Wahnsinn!!

http://freeride-blog.de/heute-im-test-yt-tues-2-0-ltd-2013/


----------



## mest1 (5. November 2015)

@kimkra Hi, sag mal geht es ohne Probleme einen 200x57 Dämpfer einzubauen und was ändert sich dadurch? 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## -Tiger- (7. November 2015)

November-Tour bei 22°


----------



## TheGoOn (9. November 2015)

Nächstes Bild vom Woodpecker in Stuttgart


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (9. November 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt auf den Olympiaberg in München ... irgendwie muss man seine Bremsen ja einfahren


----------



## Falco (16. November 2015)




----------



## -Tiger- (16. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showa (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab da das einen Oder andere Teil umlackiert oder neu eloxiert.


----------



## Acksch (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi @Showa,

coole decals und cooles bike  (nur die Kette ist nicht so doll, da wäre anthrazit cooler, aber wayne).

Ich muss jetzt aber mal fragen, dieses kleine Schutzblech vorn an der Gabel, bringt das was? Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen und ich hätte so gern was für'n Winter, denn im Moment kommste als Streuselkuchen aus'm Wald.

Gruß Christian


----------



## akri1337 (2. Dezember 2015)

das vorne ist die "schlamm-pe"
ich finde dass es etwas bringt
für hinten gibt es auch noch die "rit-ze" 
gibt es auch in verschiedenen farben


----------



## Showa (3. Dezember 2015)

akri1337 schrieb:


> das vorne ist die "schlamm-pe"
> ich finde dass es etwas bringt
> für hinten gibt es auch noch die "rit-ze"
> gibt es auch in verschiedenen farben



Es ist natürlich kein Schutzblech das das Unterrohr schütz, aber die "INYOURFACE" Spritze werden schon minimiert.
mit einen Hintern Schutzblech konnte ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Acksch (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps, bzw. Statements. Der Hintern ist mir egal, aber das Gesicht ist schon wichtig. Hatte in letzter Zeit so oft Dreck hinter der Brille im Auge, da wäre ein Schutzblech schon nice. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Boa-P (3. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
schau mal hier im Forum nach einer Anleitung sich sowas selsbt zu bauen, gibt hier irgendwo eine Datei zum ausdrucken. Hab mir das damals aus einem Baumarkt Eimer (schwarz) selbst mit nem Cuttermesser ausgeschnitten. Kostet dann 2-5€. Aus einem Eimer habe ich dann 3 stück für vorne rausbekommen. Musst halt nen recht stabilen Eimer nehmen, dann hält das Ding auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollido (6. Dezember 2015)

Nikolaus 2015, bei 15°C und Sonne pur 


 
...das Bike ist ja schon der Hammer, aber die neue Lyrik ist der Oberhammer !


----------



## frank70 (12. Dezember 2015)

heute nochmals in chur


----------



## -Tiger- (19. Dezember 2015)

Heute waren es nochmal 15° und morgen ist 4. Advent..


----------



## Markus-Freeride (19. Dezember 2015)

So, das Warten hat ein Ende
Der Postmann war da und da ist mein Capra LE

Ich habe die Crossmax WTS gegen die Crossmax XL LTD getauscht und ein paar Ergon Griffe montiert. Jetzt für mich perfekt.
Hat heute die ersten Meter im Wald zurückgelegt und:
einfach geil


----------



## rollido (27. Dezember 2015)

27. DEZEMBER .2015  14°C auf der Borderline und dem Canadian Trail Freiburg, ... bekloppt !


----------



## Acksch (27. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn ich es schon paar mal erwähnt habe, der gelbe Hobel sieht immer noch am besten aus (neben meinem grünen).

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schaafi89 (28. Dezember 2015)

Rollido was ist das für ein Helm ? Schaut echt geil aus.


----------



## rollido (28. Dezember 2015)

Schaafi89 schrieb:


> Rollido was ist das für ein Helm ? Schaut echt geil aus.



Airoh - Fighters Danger - orange gloss


----------



## addius8 (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## Holger75 (15. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger75 (15. Januar 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> neu mit einer Domain 180. wird nächste Woche auf dem neverend trail getestet. hoffe, dass es sich zum freeriden etwas besser eignet als original mit der 200mm. schätze, dass der lenkwinkel 1° steiler ist.Anhang anzeigen 424758


Aber ne Domain?Das Bike hat mehr verdient!


----------



## Gummiadler (15. Januar 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453264


Wie geil sieht das bitte aus??


----------



## Holger75 (15. Januar 2016)

Dankeschö[email protected]
Hab mir Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Holger75 (15. Januar 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Wie geil sieht das bitte aus??


Zeig mal Dein YT


----------



## Gummiadler (15. Januar 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Zeig mal Dein YT


Ich mach morgen mal eins


----------



## Holger75 (15. Januar 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen mal eins


Capra?


----------



## Gummiadler (16. Januar 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Capra?


Jep ein Capra. 

Hier das Foto: 



 

Alles Standard eigentlich....


----------



## Holger75 (16. Januar 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Jep ein Capra.
> 
> Hier das Foto:
> 
> ...


Auch ein schönes Bike!!!!!
Vielleicht ein paar neue Decals für die Gabel.....


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 453264



Sehr geil  Farbschema hast du konsequent durchgezogen 

Sixpack LRS? Auf welchen Naben?

Fox 40 mit schwarzen Standrohren sieht mega gut aus  Was für ne 40 ist das? inverted FIT2 Kartusche Coil oder schon eine Air? Und wo hast du die Standrohre her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger75 (16. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sehr geil  Farbschema hast du konsequent durchgezogen
> 
> Sixpack LRS? Auf welchen Naben?
> 
> Fox 40 mit schwarzen Standrohren sieht mega gut aus  Was für ne 40 ist das? inverted FIT2 Kartusche Coil oder schon eine Air? Und wo hast du die Standrohre her?


Danke....das Farbshema war das Ziel!
Sind Sixpack Kamikaze Felgen auf den von YT verbauten Division Naben!
Die 40 ist eine RC2 Fit von 2011....Coil also!
Standrohre sind von FastSuspension,erworben bei GRADE5!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall sehr sehr schick  

Ich mache nachher auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Tues 2.0. Hab ein bisschen was geändert. 

1. Ausbaustufe 





2. Ausbaustufe


----------



## Holger75 (16. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr sehr schick
> 
> Ich mache nachher auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Tues 2.0. Hab ein bisschen was geändert.
> 
> ...


Wenn du jetzt noch das ein oder andere Teil in der Standrohrfarbe bekämst,wäre es der Hammer!
Vielleicht die roten Teile eloxieren!!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Änderungen zwischen dem 2. Bild und aktuell:

- Sattelstütze leicht gekürzt
- Renthal Vorbau und obere Brücke gegen Hope Brücke inkl. Vorbau getauscht 
- roter Superstar Components Lenker gegen Renthal Fatbar Carbon Lenker getauscht 
- rote Superstar Components Sattelklemme gegen schwarze Hope Sattelklemme getauscht 
- Gabel hat frischen Service bekommen (inkl. Kartuschen Service) + neue Decals 
- Odi Troy Lee Designs Griffe 

Bild reiche ich nach


----------



## Holger75 (16. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Änderungen zwischen dem 2. Bild und aktuell:
> 
> - Sattelstütze leicht gekürzt
> - Renthal Vorbau und obere Brücke gegen Hope Brücke inkl. Vorbau getauscht
> ...


Feiner Hobel!!!!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

Schei* Bilder, aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger75 (16. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schei* Bilder, aber egal.


Jaaaaa....sieht geil aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc1984 (17. Januar 2016)

Servus alle miteinander, ich wurde vom Holger75 darauf hingewiesen meine Bilder doch mal hier einzustellen. Der Aufforderung werde ich als YT Fan natürlich folgeleisten ;-)
Zu sehen gibt's mein TY Tues2.0 Pro Edition und mein YT Capra Comp1.

Änderungen am Tues2.0 Pro Edition:
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer WC
Bremsen: Magura Mt7 RaceLine
Laufräder: ZTR Flow EX (Tubeless)
Naben: Hope Pro2 Evo
Rahmen: Invisiframe Lackschutzfolie

Änderungen am Capra Comp1:
Rahmen: Farbe rot, Invisiframe Lackschutzfolie
Laufräder: ZTR Flow EX (Tubeless)
Naben: Hope Pro2 Evo
Bremsättel: Avid Code R
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar 780mm (evtl. Wechsel auf Renthal Fatbar Carbon Gold 780mm)
Vorbau: Renthal Apex
Kurbel: RaceFace Next SL Carbon (ist bereits bestellt)


----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Servus alle miteinander, ich wurde vom Holger75 darauf hingewiesen meine Bilder doch mal hier einzustellen. Der Aufforderung werde ich als YT Fan natürlich folgeleisten.
> Zu sehen gibt's mein TY Tues2.0 Pro Edition und mein YT Capra Comp1.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453855 Anhang anzeigen 453858 Anhang anzeigen 453860


Jaaaa....Hier gehören die Bilder hin!


----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-hobel.785616/


----------



## Marc1984 (17. Januar 2016)

Was ist das hier fuer ein Mist, wieso sind die Bilder nach einer Textaenderung jetzt doppelt eingestellt? Die Korrekturmoeglichkeit hier ist totaler Müll und Handyunfreundlich...

--->Nachtrag, jetzt passts wieder


----------



## Marc1984 (17. Januar 2016)

Showa schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Capra Aus 2015
> Aktueller Stand der Umbaumaßnahmen. 13.2 KG mit Pedale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391791


Wie kommst du auf 13,2kg? Was hast du denn alles geändert , zumal deine Felgen ja schon recht schwer sind ...was fuer ne Rahmengroesse hast du denn ?


----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-hobel.785616/


----------



## Marc1984 (17. Januar 2016)

Holger, ich kann deine links nicht öffnen, da steht immer was von fehlender Berechtigung die Seite zu sehen ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Holger, ich kann deine links nicht öffnen, da steht immer was von fehlender Berechtigung die Seite zu sehen ...



Liegt an dir, bzw. deinem PC/Tablet/Handy, bei mir funktioniert alles


----------



## akri1337 (17. Januar 2016)

geht bei mir aber auch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Ok, hab´s gecheckt. Liegt wohl daran, dass Ihr nicht in der YT Gruppe seid


----------



## akri1337 (17. Januar 2016)

dh wir sind uncool?


----------



## Marc1984 (17. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Liegt an dir, bzw. deinem PC/Tablet/Handy, bei mir funktioniert alles
> 
> Welche Gruppe ist das ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Gruppen/IG - Bikemarken - Young Talent Industries

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/young-talent-industries.336/


----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Holger, ich kann deine links nicht öffnen, da steht immer was von fehlender Berechtigung die Seite zu sehen ...


Seltsam....
Bei Freerider1504 hat es funktioniert. ....



Sehe grade...Freerider hat das Problem gefunden...


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Ja weil ich in der Gruppe/Interessegemeinschaft bin. Die anderen müssen halt vorher beitreten.


----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

akri1337 schrieb:


> dh wir sind uncool?


Neeeee...einfach der Gruppe beitreten


----------



## MTBKompase (17. Januar 2016)

Macht immer wieder Spaß [


----------



## Portiman (17. Januar 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Macht immer wieder Spaß [Anhang anzeigen 453996




Cooles Foto.

Der Sattel ist aber ganz schön nach vorn geneigt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (17. Januar 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Cooles Foto.
> 
> Der Sattel ist aber ganz schön nach vorn geneigt...
> 
> ...


Ja das wurde mir schon öfters gesagt. Nur wenn ich ihn weiter nach hinten kippe, ist es unbequem...


----------



## Portiman (17. Januar 2016)

Dann würde ich mal über einen anderen Sattel nachdenken. Ggf ein Stufensattel mit mehr Drückerteilung auf die Sitzknochen. SQ Lab vielleicht. Ich komme mit dem SDG auch nicht klar. Halte Ausschau nach einem Ergon Oder SQ Lab. Mit drückt der auch zu sehr im Dammbereich. Denke, das Polster ist auch zu weich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (17. Januar 2016)

Ja an einen anderen habe ich auch schon gedacht, Nur dadurch dass man die ja eigentlich "anprobieren" muss und sich das übers Internet schwierig gestaltet, Hab ich bis jetzt noch nix unternommen aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTBKompase (17. Januar 2016)

Gibt es denn auch noch preiswertere ergonomische sattel ^^


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich persönlich stehe auf den 66sick Sattel, ist mit 99€ auch noch erschwinglich


----------



## Portiman (17. Januar 2016)

*Überflüssiges gelöscht.
Zuviel Text für eine Gallery*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger75 (17. Januar 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> *Überflüssiges gelöscht.
> Zuviel Text für eine Gallery*


?????


----------



## gab-star (17. Januar 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch noch preiswertere ergonomische sattel ^^


Charge spoon:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-teile/sattel/spoon-sattel-cromo.html

Das einige Sattel das ich ohme Polster ganztägige Touren fahren kann 
Günstig und komfortabel


----------



## Portiman (17. Januar 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> ?????



Hatte überlegt, einen SQ Lab bei Rose zu ordern, da man ihn nach 2 Wochen Test ohne Probleme zurück schicken kann.

Mich würde der 611 Active interessieren wegen meiner Rückenbeschwerden bei längeren Touren, aber ich befürchte, dass der zu lang ist und ich mit der Hose hängenbleiben könnte.
Gerade bei dem doch recht kompakten Capra....

Aber wie gesagt. Nicht unbedingt Thema für ne YT Gallery ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holger75 (18. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die Gabel passt gar nicht zu der tollen Ausstattung des Rades, also weder von der Optik, noch von der Funktion. Z.b. eine 66 RC3 TI oder Fox 36 mit Kashima würde mir persönlich deutlich besser gefallen.


Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Holger75 (18. Januar 2016)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346349 Anhang anzeigen 346350 Anhang anzeigen 346351


La Familia


----------



## Holger75 (18. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-hobel.785616/


----------



## Muffell (18. Januar 2016)

Kalt war´s


----------



## shorty79 (18. Januar 2016)

Ist einfach nur ein geiles Teil!!


----------



## MTBKompase (18. Januar 2016)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Ist einfach nur ein geiles Teil!!


Da liegt gar kein schnee o:


----------



## shorty79 (18. Januar 2016)

Brauch fürs biken eh keinen.
Reicht mir zum Schi und Snowboard fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gab-star (26. Januar 2016)

Das neuen ist eher mehr neon gelb


----------



## Portiman (26. Januar 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Das neuen ist eher mehr neon gelb



Ist das schwarz lackiert oder sieht man die Carbon Lagen? Bei den Farben habe ich was von "Raw" gelesen. Weiß aber gerade nicht, ob das gelbe auch die Kombi hatte oder nur das Schwarze...

P.S.

Sieht geil aus!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Das neuen ist eher mehr neon gelb



Ich dachte die neuen Modelle sind erst ab März lieferbar?


----------



## gab-star (26. Januar 2016)

Das Schwarz ist 'Matt' das Gelb is glanzend.
Carbon Fasern sieht man nicht direkt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es lackiert ist.

Edit: nochmals geschaut: schwarz ist warscheinlich lackiert


@*Freerider1504*
das CF comp ab 20.01.2016
und dan jeder 2-ten Woche wieder ein anderes Model


----------



## Portiman (26. Januar 2016)

Viel Spaß damit! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stubenkueken (31. Januar 2016)

hier unser neuster Zuwachs... Yt auszusprechen schafft unser kleiner 2jähriger actionfreak auch schon... Und er trainiert fleißig für die rampage 2036


----------



## Holger75 (1. Februar 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> hier unser neuster Zuwachs... Yt auszusprechen schafft unser kleiner 2jähriger actionfreak auch schon... Und er trainiert fleißig für die rampage 2036


Ja...ein ähnliches Projekt habe ich grade fertig...sogar die Farbe ist ähnlich...schau mal in mein Profil!!!!


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Februar 2016)

Sehr sehr gut.  Jaja was man nich alles für den Nachwuchs tut.


----------



## Holger75 (1. Februar 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gut.  Jaja was man nich alles für den Nachwuchs tut.


Haste dein lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Februar 2016)

Nee gibt es zum Glück so von Puky zu kaufen


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2016)

Danke für so einen emotionalen spontanen Fred, liebe YT'ler!

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/kelly-mcgarry-tot/a30311.html

Da hat es einen wirklich netten getroffen..... Stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## Holger75 (1. Februar 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Nee gibt es zum Glück so von Puky zu kaufen


Meins war gelb und alt.....Da hab ich mal ein wenig getuned!


----------



## Holger75 (1. Februar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Danke für so einen emotionalen spontanen Fred, liebe YT'ler!
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/kelly-mcgarry-tot/a30311.html
> 
> Da hat es einen wirklich netten getroffen..... Stay tuned, der Pete.


Scheisse!


----------



## -Tiger- (6. Februar 2016)

Ziege am Wasserloch


----------



## mdopp (6. Februar 2016)

Wir haben heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und sind mal ein bisschen fliegen gegangen 
Den Film dazu gibt's hier: 



(am Ende kommt noch mein Filius mit einem Rose Uncle Jimbo).
War meine zweite "richtige" Ausfahrt mit dem YT Capra. Ich bin immer noch total begeistert. Damit pflügt man die Downhill-Strecken runter wie auf einem Big-Bike. Das Limit ist jetzt jedenfalls erstmal nur mein Mut und mein Fahrkönnen, nicht das Bike - da kann ich noch lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (24. Februar 2016)

Die Ziege wo sie sich am wohlsten fühlt


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und sind mal ein bisschen fliegen gegangen
> Den Film dazu gibt's hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass du die Gabel mit zu wenig Luft fährst? Die steht immer ziemlich tief im Federweg.


----------



## Marc1984 (26. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du die Gabel mit zu wenig Luft fährst? Die steht immer ziemlich tief im Federweg.


Ttimmt, er taucht echt weit ein und das ist noch kein wilder Trail, der ist ja ziemlich chillig gehalten...so fährst du ohne jegliche Reserven wenns mal wirklich holprig wird oder du vielleicht mal nen kleinen Fahrfehler machst..so hat die Gabel kaum Möglichkeiten den Fahrfehler wegzubüglen :-/


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2016)

Außerdem kommt die Gabel so nicht mehr aus dem Federweg raus und Zug- und Druckstufe arbeiten nicht mehr richtig


----------



## Marc1984 (26. Februar 2016)

...und die Hose geht auch mal garnicht


----------



## mdopp (28. Februar 2016)

... Die Hose hält wenigstens warm, wenn's um Null Grad ist ...
Und ja, die Zugstufe hab' ich mittlerweile schon schneller gestellt und der Sag kann etwas mehr Druck vertragen. Warten wir mal auf den Frühling mit besserem Wetter und mehr Ausfahrten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Februar 2016)

Gestern mal wieder das Dirt Love ausgeführt


----------



## hawk77 (29. Februar 2016)

capra capra


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (2. März 2016)




----------



## IcaroZero (2. März 2016)

Die Idee hatte ich mangels Außenwaschmöglichkeit auch schon.
Da ich danach aber wahrscheinlich das komplette Bad (und Nebenzimmer) von Dreckspritzern berfreien muss, hab ichs gelassen, und das Bike im versifften Zustand aufgehängt. Ab und zu mal mit dem Kehrbesen vorbei und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXPrototypeXx (2. März 2016)

War auch das erste und das letzte mal, zuwenig platz  werde mir wahrscheinlich Aqua2go Mobile reiniger besorgen.


----------



## --HANK-- (2. März 2016)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


>




Und die Miez denkt sich auch seinen Teil


----------



## BeePee (9. März 2016)

mein neues Babe <3


----------



## Marc1984 (9. März 2016)

Das ist echt viiiiel gelb ^^ ...aber irgendwie kommts geil


----------



## Marc1984 (9. März 2016)

...wo hast die Decals für den Dämpfer und Gabel her? hast da mal paar Nahaufnahmen?  ...wäre nett


----------



## BeePee (9. März 2016)

Ja @Marc1984, ich weiß es ist viel Gelb, aber ich steh drauf 
Am Rahmen hätte ich zwar gerne weniger davon, aber da kann man ja nichts machen.

Die Decals sind von slikgraphics.com

Nahaufnahmen kannst Du gerne haben:
Klickie: Gabel1 | Gabel2 | Dämpfer1 | Dämpfer2


----------



## Holger75 (9. März 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> mein neues Babe <3


Das ist richtig geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc1984 (9. März 2016)

@BeePee JeeP ahh ja von Slik sind meine auch, allerdings habe ich die fuer den Dämpfer glänzend genommen  ...an der Gabel hab ich mal experimentiert und die Farben rot und schwarz, bei dir eben gelb und schwarz, gespiegelt bzw vertauscht...


----------



## funsports4life (9. März 2016)

Meine neue Ziege, 2 Tage jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (9. März 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> Ja @Marc1984, ich weiß es ist viel Gelb, aber ich steh drauf
> Am Rahmen hätte ich zwar gerne weniger davon, aber da kann man ja nichts machen.
> 
> Die Decals sind von slikgraphics.com
> ...



Geiles Bike, welche rahmengrösse ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bimmer1980 (9. März 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> Ja @Marc1984, ich weiß es ist viel Gelb, aber ich steh drauf
> Am Rahmen hätte ich zwar gerne weniger davon, aber da kann man ja nichts machen.
> 
> Die Decals sind von slikgraphics.com
> ...




Hey! sieht spitze aus das Mopet! Ist die Farbe der Aufkleber das standart-Gelb? Ich wollte mir die für meins auch bestellen nur war ich bei der Farbe nicht sicher ob die passt. Aber bei dir passt es ja ganz gut.


----------



## BeePee (9. März 2016)

vielen Dank @Holger75!

@Marc1984 du meinst aber nicht dein Tues in deiner Galerie oder? Hast du das mit den Decals irgendwo gepostet? Auf jeden Fall ist das auch ein geiles Gerät!

Danke @Sushi1976, die Größe ist M.

@bimmer1980 - merci! Es ist nicht das Standard-Gelb. Hatte per Mail Kontakt mit Emma von Slik und sie sagte mir, sie könnten versuchen den Farbton dem Bike anzupassen. Problem war halt dass es auf dem Bildschirm immer anders aussieht. Die Decals haben in real auf jeden Fall einen anderen Gelb-Ton als das restliche Bike, aber ich finde auch, dass es nicht so sehr auffällt.
Ich hatte auch versucht bei YT nen Farbcode zu erfahren, aber das ging leider nicht, da Pantone-Farbe. So wurde mir das zumindest gesagt.
Die Pedale/Laufräder sind auch nicht das gleiche Gelb, aber auch recht ähnlich. Das wäre RAL 1021, falls das was hilft.

@funsports4life - Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## bimmer1980 (9. März 2016)

Auf den Fotos passen die Decals gut. Das haben die ganz gut gemacht. Bei den Felgen sieht man es schon. Finde ich aber nicht schlimm. Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich da auch mal anfragen.


----------



## Marc1984 (10. März 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos passen die Decals gut. Das haben die ganz gut gemacht. Bei den Felgen sieht man es schon. Finde ich aber nicht schlimm. Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich da auch mal anfragen.



@bimmer1980 du kannst auch mal bei nem Lackierer oder Farbenladen vorbeischauen, mit einer Farbkarte kann er dir den passenden Ton raussuchen...aber so anhand der Bilder würde ich schätzen das der Farbton Schwefelgelb recht nahe kommen könnte...ne Farbkarte habe ich ich, leider aber kein gelbes Capra in der Gegend zum vergleichen...

@BeePee haha danke  ...nein nicht bei meinem Tues, ich habe noch ein Capra CF Comp 1 (2015) mit rotem Rahmen, stecke grade noch in den letzten Bastelaktionen, muss noch neue Reifen aufziehen und dann gibt's hier auch paar neue Bilder


----------



## BeePee (10. März 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> @BeePee haha danke  ...nein nicht bei meinem Tues, ich habe noch ein Capra CF Comp 1 (2015) mit rotem Rahmen, stecke grade noch in den letzten Bastelaktionen, muss noch neue Reifen aufziehen und dann gibt's hier auch paar neue Bilder



aah, verstehe. ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Den1m (11. März 2016)

Heute angekommen


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. März 2016)

Ist der Rahmen matt?

Seh mir jetzt grad erst die Detail Fotos auf der yt Seite an... Sieht ja mal sehr geil aus der gerät... Kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten bis meins kommt


----------



## Holger75 (11. März 2016)

Den1m schrieb:


> Heute angekommen


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.........


----------



## Den1m (12. März 2016)

Hey ja ist matt  wird jetzt erstmal abgeklebt. Danke Holger


----------



## Holger75 (12. März 2016)

Den1m schrieb:


> Hey ja ist matt  wird jetzt erstmal abgeklebt. Danke Holger


Mach mal ein Foto,auf dem das bike komplett zu sehen ist


----------



## Den1m (12. März 2016)

Klar mache ich dann


----------



## Den1m (12. März 2016)

Ich bin nicht so ein begabter Fotograf aber denke auf diesen Bildern sieht man es ganz gut


----------



## Holger75 (12. März 2016)

Den1m schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so ein begabter Fotograf aber denke auf diesen Bildern sieht man es ganz gut


Seeeeehr chic.......noch die Decals und das ein oder andere Teil in Gold und fertig ist's!!!!


----------



## Stubenkueken (12. März 2016)

Gefällt mir auch sehr. Glückwunsch zum neuen, geilen bike


----------



## Den1m (13. März 2016)

Danke stubenkueken. Hoffe für dich deins kommt auch bald. Hast du das pro bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (13. März 2016)

Ja das Pro in schwarz... Hab direkt in den ersten Minuten das tues bestellt. Lieferbar ist es dann ab dem 27.4. hab letztes Jahr das comp in wibe testen können und wollte mir eig diese Variante bestellen. Doch als ich dieses Jahr die austattung gesehen hab stand es für mich sofort fest. Das pro muss es sein. Auch wenn ich eig nur mittelmäßigen Speed fahre ( auf meinem enduro)  hab aber in mein enduro so viel Geld für bessere Teile ausgegeben das ich mir warsch 2 dafür hätte kaufen können. Das comp hätte dann auch sofort ne fast Suspension boxxer und nen anderen Dämpfer bekommen, dann wäre ich auch bei 5500 tacken gewesen


----------



## Pri3sT (14. März 2016)

Mal zwei Bilder von gestern. Bin echt total zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Paar Sachen werden sicher noch verändert, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das schon "out of the Box" ein sehr stimmiges Bike, wie ich finde.


----------



## BeePee (14. März 2016)

Pri3sT schrieb:


> Mal zwei Bilder von gestern. Bin echt total zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Paar Sachen werden sicher noch verändert, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das schon "out of the Box" ein sehr stimmiges Bike, wie ich finde.


da stimme ich zu. Wenn es langsam, eng, technisch und leicht bergauf wird, habe ich allerdings noch leichte Probleme mit dem dicken Schinken. Ist aber sofort wieder vergessen, sobald man ballern kann


----------



## Marc1984 (14. März 2016)

So nun kann ich endlich auch mein "Capra CF Comp 1 2015" im Endzustand präsentieren, ich hoffe es gefällt euch.
Fuer Lob und konstruktive Kritik bin ich natürlich immer offen 
Hier mal die Liste der Veränderungen...
Rahmen : rot mit Invisiframe Lackschutzfolie
Decals: Slik Graphics
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm, 30mm Rise
Vorbau: Renthal Apex 50mm
Laufräder: Stans Notubes ZTR FLOW EX
Naben: Hope Pro2 Evo
Kurbel: Raceface Next SL Carbon Stealth
Reifen vo.: Schwalbe Magic Marry, Trailstar (Tubeless)
Reifen hi.: Schwalbe Hans Dampf, Trailstar (Tubeless)
Bremsen: Avid Guide RS Bremshebel, Avid Code R Bremssättel


----------



## bimmer1980 (15. März 2016)

Konstruktive Kritik?

Okay...

Ein bildschönes Bike! Klasse! 

PS: wie hast du die Farbkombi bei den Aufklebern angegeben? Farbe 1: Schwarz und Farbe 2: Rot ?


----------



## Marc1984 (15. März 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik?
> 
> Okay...
> 
> ...



Danke schön  ...nee so klappt's nicht bei slik, weil Farbe 1 und 2 sind da den 3 einzelnen Feldern zugeordnet...Du wählst "custom" , lässt die Farbwahl aus und kannst beim kauf dann noch Bemerkungen ausfüllen und reinschreiben dass du ne Extrawurscht willst, dann nimmt die Emma Kontakt mit dir auf und du kannst es ihr richtig erklären bzw besser waere du zeichnest es und sendest es ihr zu, denn trotz gutem Englisch meinerseits, habe ich 16 Mails gebraucht bis sie es kappiert hat , haha ...habe dann einfach ein paar Decals ausgedruckt, angemalt und ihr gemailt...


----------



## Den1m (15. März 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## BeePee (15. März 2016)

gefällt mir sehr gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Showa (15. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1984 (15. März 2016)

@Showa hast du oder der Laszlo den Glanz- bzw. Matteffekt der Decals verwechselt oder ist das Absicht? Deine Decals vom Dämpfer sind Matt und die von der Gabel sind glänzend...irgendwie verkehrt herum ;-)


----------



## bimmer1980 (15. März 2016)

Jau, stimmt


----------



## Pri3sT (16. März 2016)

@*Marc1984*
Einfach ein geiles Bike! Glückwunsch!! 

*@Showa*
Finde die Idee mit dem YT Logo klasse. Und insgesamt natürlich auch ne Waffe, keine Frage!


----------



## Showa (16. März 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> @Showa hast du oder der Laszlo den Glanz- bzw. Matteffekt der Decals verwechselt oder ist das Absicht? Deine Decals vom Dämpfer sind Matt und die von der Gabel sind glänzend...irgendwie verkehrt herum ;-)



Eigentlich sollte der Dämpfer genau so sein wie die Gabel, glänzend, Schrift matt. Dies war aber unpraktisch da die matten Buchstaben auf die glänzende Folie geklebt werden.
Das hätte später Probleme beim reinigen gegeben, da die zu viele keine Unebenheiten entstanden wären.


----------



## Manjk (17. März 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> So nun kann ich endlich auch mein "Capra CF Comp 1 2015" im Endzustand präsentieren, ich hoffe es gefällt euch.
> Fuer Lob und konstruktive Kritik bin ich natürlich immer offen
> Hier mal die Liste der Veränderungen...
> Rahmen : rot mit Invisiframe Lackschutzfolie
> ...




Dein Bike sieht absolut genial aus. Die blaue Kappe an der Pike stört ein wenig das gesamt Konzept, da sonst alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist =).
Hast um den Hinterbau zu schützen einen alten Schlauch genommen oder eine spezielle Abdichtung?

bin auf erste Bilder im Einsatz gespannt =)


----------



## Marc1984 (17. März 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Dein Bike sieht absolut genial aus. Die blaue Kappe an der Pike stört ein wenig das gesamt Konzept, da sonst alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist =).
> Hast um den Hinterbau zu schützen einen alten Schlauch genommen oder eine spezielle Abdichtung?
> 
> bin auf erste Bilder im Einsatz gespannt =)


Danke dir , freut mich das es gefällt  die blauen Kappen finde ich jetzt nicht so wild, lockert auch ein bisschen die Monotonie zwischen rot und schwarz auf finde ich ;-) ...und ja, ich habe Schläuche verwendet, habe sie einfach sauber gewickelt damit es nicht so abgefuckt und lieblos aussieht. Das es damit nicht der optische Burner ist , ist mir klar, da ich aber nicht nur bisl durch die Wälder und Hometrails baller sondern auch durch schroffes Gelände fahre und an Rennen teilnehme, geht Funktion vor Design ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manjk (17. März 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Danke dir , freut mich das es gefällt  die blauen Kappen finde ich jetzt nicht so wild, lockert auch ein bisschen die Monotonie zwischen rot und schwarz auf finde ich ;-) ...und ja, ich habe Schläuche verwendet, habe sie einfach sauber gewickelt damit es nicht so abgefuckt und lieblos aussieht. Das es damit nicht der optische Burner ist , ist mir klar, da ich aber nicht nur bisl durch die Wälder und Hometrails baller sondern auch durch schroffes Gelände fahre und an Rennen teilnehme, geht Funktion vor Design ;-)



Kannst Dir ja noch ne blaue Klingel drauf tun =). Zum Glück sind die Schläuche schwarz =) und passen gut zum Gesamtkonzept und machen Sinn. 1 Woche in schroffem Gelände und der Hinterbau sieht ziemlich mitgenommen aus.


----------



## Hiklak (28. März 2016)

Kleine Impression vom heutigen Oster"spaziergang".






Bike ist noch komplett Serie, mit Invisiframe, Marshguard und Xpedo Spry.

Verzeiht die kleine Spielerei mit den Filtern.


----------



## earthquake92 (28. März 2016)

Man sieht zwar nicht viel vom Tues, dass Foto an sich ist aber ziemlich gut, ganz ohne Filter.

War am Samstag in Stuttgart


----------



## lordbritannia (4. April 2016)

AL Comp 1 in XL


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (6. April 2016)




----------



## chamouflage (10. April 2016)

Capra AL 1 2015
Geändert hab ich:
Gabel MZ 350 ncr ti
Bremse Magura MT 7
Im Sommer kommt evtl noch ein neuer laufradsatz. 
Greetz


----------



## Horaff (12. April 2016)




----------



## Stubenkueken (13. April 2016)

Geilo... Ich hab devinitiv die falschen Kumpels )


----------



## cdF600 (18. April 2016)

Zu viel saubere Räder hier!


----------



## Speci007 (18. April 2016)

So muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (19. April 2016)

Dann stelle ich meins auch mal dazu


----------



## log (20. April 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Kleine Impression vom heutigen Oster"spaziergang".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert das gut mit dem invisiframe?ist das schwer um das sauber anzubrigen?


----------



## Hiklak (20. April 2016)

Naja es dauert schon ne Weile. Vor allem das rausfinden wie genau die Folien positioniert werden sollen ist gerade an Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe nicht so einfach. Habe es entsprechend Anleitung im Nassverfahren mit Isopropylalkohol und destilliertem Wasser gemacht. Ist nicht 100% Blasenfrei, ab mM nach auch nicht besonders auffällig. Ich wollte halt auch primär fahren und nicht kleben.


----------



## zx10rr (26. April 2016)

Neue Farbe für das alte Capra


----------



## Marc1984 (26. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Funktioniert das gut mit dem invisiframe?ist das schwer um das sauber anzubrigen?


Invisiframe ist sehr einfach anzubringen, ist alles super forgeformt und zugeschnitten...mit ein wenig Geschick ist das absolut kein Problem, man sollte halt auf Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz achten um Schmutz und Staub auf den Klebeflächen zu vermeiden...ansonsten hängt das Ergebnis von deinem Perfektionismus ab, wie genau du die Folien zueinander positionierst, je genauer du arbeitest desto schöner natürlich das Endergebnis...ist aber auch alles auf einer Anleitung beschrieben in welcher Reihenfolge man am besten vorgehen sollte...
@Hiklak wieso ist es an den Streben am schwierigsten? ...da geht's doch am aller schnellsten! drauflegen , kurz ausrichten und dann kleben  primär fahren nicht kleben, naja...investiere halt mal nen halben bis dreiviertel Tag in ne Klebesession, dann kannst halt mal 6 Stunden nicht biken, aber das Endergebnis schaut einfach gut aus... ;-) bei mir ist es schon der 3. Invisiframe, einfacher geht's einfach wirklich nicht mehr, wobei die matte Folie auch nochmal viel einfacher zu verarbeiten ist als die glänzende, denn die matte ist um einiges dünner als die glänzende...


----------



## log (26. April 2016)

Danke marc1984 für den eindruck. Aber warum hast schon das dritte mal inivisframe? Auf 3 rädern oder weils es nach einem halben jahr zum wechseln ist?


----------



## Marc1984 (26. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Danke marc1984 für den eindruck. Aber warum hast schon das dritte mal inivisframe? Auf  auf 3 Rädern oder weils es nach einem halben jahr zum wechseln ist?


ja auf 3 Rädern... auf meinem Tues die glänzende Folie, und 2x aufm Capra die matte, hatte mal nen Rahmentausch auf Garantie, da musste halt dann wieder ne neue Folie her ;-)


----------



## bonny-m (27. April 2016)

Hier mein TUES CF PRO LE aus dem Outlet!
Bis jetzt nur die Reifen verändert, kommen jetzt noch schwarze Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer. Vom Fahrverhalten ein Traum .


----------



## DownLikeDaniel (4. Mai 2016)

More than one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeland (5. Mai 2016)

Erster Parkbesuch nach Neuaufbau


----------



## Manjk (8. Mai 2016)

Nen Coil sieht eben schon geil aus =)


----------



## 54er (10. Mai 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 491167
> 
> Nen Coil sieht eben schon geil aus =)


Und, wie fährt es sich so mit dem coil? Bin am überlegen mir auch einen zu gönnen! Wie kann ich herauszufinden was für ne federhärte ich brauchen werde?


----------



## Manjk (11. Mai 2016)

54er schrieb:


> Und, wie fährt es sich so mit dem coil? Bin am überlegen mir auch einen zu gönnen! Wie kann ich herauszufinden was für ne federhärte ich brauchen werde?



Nach ein wenig ausprobieren und weiterer Recherche (den Thread kann ich nur empfehlen =) ), bin ich bei folgenden Einstellungen gelandet:

3 clicks LSC (Je nach Gelände, bei ruppigem eher 0-2 Clicks und 2-4 für flowige verspielte Trails)
Beginning Stroke Rebound 9 Clicks
Ending Stroke 2 Clicks

Nach der heutigen Fahrt habe ich alle meine Zeiten pulverisiert (dies war meine zweite Abfahrt nach 3 monatiger Pause) und das Fahrgefühl ist unglaublich. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich lebendig an, in den Kurven hat man unglaublich viel Traktion und wenn es mal ruppig wird bügelt der Vivid dies aus, als wären es Kieselsteine. Der performance Unterschied ist enorm, aber dennoch muss man ein wenig Abstriche machen. Der Hinterbau ist sensitiv und beim pedallieren wippt es leicht. Für längere Touren (1h oder mehr aufwärts) werde ich wieder auf den alten Monrach Plus zurück greifen, aber für Feierabendrunden oder Shuttle/Lift Support werde ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten =). Viel Spass beim ausprobieren!!

Die Federhärte kannst Du bei TF Tuned berechnen. Shock Stroke eingeben (Hub in Inches) und den Federweg für den Hinterbau. Durch einen längeren Hub des Dämpfers wird dieser ebenfalls gestreckt. 
(bsp. 2.75 Inches (70 mm) Hub = 6.69 inches (170 mm) Federweg).

Den Vivid gibt es in der Einbaulänge ab Werk nur mit M Tuning. Das Leverage-Ratio ist genau im Grenzbereich zwischen L/M und somit passt dies. 

Cheers Manjk


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Mai 2016)

Schön im Matsch gespielt gestern


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Juni 2016)

Den1m schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so ein begabter Fotograf aber denke auf diesen Bildern sieht man es ganz gut



Schönes Bike, ist das ein M oder L?

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCMLXVI (7. Juni 2016)

Wicked artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Den1m (12. Juni 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, ist das ein M oder L?
> 
> Gruss Marco


Hi Danke. Ist ein L


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (16. Juni 2016)




----------



## OliverH (17. Juni 2016)

Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Capra:


----------



## OliverH (17. Juni 2016)

Und weils so verdammt geil aussieht, hier noch ein Detailbild von den Leitungen, die ich eigenhändig neu verlegt hab:


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juni 2016)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 54er (17. Juni 2016)

Meine Ziege!


----------



## Manjk (18. Juni 2016)

54er schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503944 Anhang anzeigen 503945
> Meine Ziege!


schöne Büxe haste =)


----------



## Swenio (18. Juni 2016)

Heute die Ziege im Harz ausgeführt


----------



## 54er (20. Juni 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> schöne Büxe haste =)


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## Castroper (26. Juni 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


>



Auf welcher Halde fährst Du da rum ?


----------



## phoxxx (26. Juni 2016)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Auf welcher Halde fährst Du da rum ?


Das ist die Haniel Halde in Bottrop/Oberhausen


----------



## bikehasi (4. Juli 2016)

so hier mal ein Klassiker......5 Jahre alt und immer noch geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juli 2016)

Die Goaß aufm Gipfel


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

Tues 2.0


----------



## Holger75 (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Den1m (8. Juli 2016)




----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (10. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter genutzt und einen Abstecher in den Trailpark Mehring gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juli 2016)

und......Action


----------



## Manjk (29. Juli 2016)

Was gibt es schöneres als nach 5 Monaten Verletzungspause zurück auf dem Bike zu sein!


----------



## Castroper (21. August 2016)

Eine Bergziege


----------



## Holger75 (21. August 2016)

Steht zum Verkauf 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/817097-yt-industries-tues-2-0-custom


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Steht zum Verkauf Anhang anzeigen 521686
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/817097-yt-industries-tues-2-0-custom



What? 

Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Holger75 (30. August 2016)

Was soll als nächstes kommen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alfaperfect (30. August 2016)

Jeffsy CF Comp 1 umgerüsted auf X01 Eagle.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. August 2016)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Was soll als nächstes kommen????



Keine Ahnung, darum frage ich ja. Wieder ein DH´ler? Wieder ein YT? Carbon ?
Oder ein Enduro? YT? Capra ? Jeffsy ?
Oder ein E-Bike? 
Oder oder oder


----------



## Holger75 (31. August 2016)

In der Tat erstmal nix mehr......als größtenteils alleinerziehend bleibt keine Zeit mehr für sowas!!!LEIDER


----------



## frank70 (31. August 2016)

ach Holger, das kriegst du schon hin, bin ich seit 8 jahren von 3 jungs, siehe mal im Album meine yt Family. wenn du den ablauf mal drauf hast, gibt's ohne frau erst richtig action


----------



## Holger75 (1. September 2016)

Danke vielmals für die unterstützenden Worte!
Momentan bin ich aber auch froh über jeden Euro,der mir zumindest den finanziellen Druck nimmt!
Derzeit geht der Kurze einfach vor....
Dass dieses Bike nicht mein letztes gewesen sein wird,ist genauso sicher wie die Tatsache,dass ich euch weiterhin mit gewohnt bissigen Kommentaren im Forum erhalten bleibe!
So schnell werdet Ihr mich nicht los!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. September 2016)




----------



## Grisu_HD (25. September 2016)




----------



## sparkey (4. Oktober 2016)




----------



## jayzi (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## lordbritannia (17. Oktober 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 537190 Anhang anzeigen 537191 Anhang anzeigen 537192


hmmm, also die Reifen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht...passen eher zum Tourenrad aus den 50er Jahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (17. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> hmmm, also die Reifen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht...passen eher zum Tourenrad aus den 50er Jahren....



Genau das ist ja das geile daran


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Oktober 2016)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das geile daran


über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten..jedem das seine...ich mag es überhaupt nicht......bäähhhhh


----------



## jayzi (17. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten..jedem das seine...ich mag es überhaupt nicht......bäähhhhh



Ja warte, ich bastel schnell wieder die Schwarzen drauf, damit es so aussieht, wie jedes andre...  Aber ja, ich finds Bombe. Love it. ❤️


----------



## zichl (17. Oktober 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Ja warte, ich bastel schnell wieder die Schwarzen drauf, damit es so aussieht, wie jedes andre...  Aber ja, ich finds Bombe. Love it. ❤️


Nur weil etwas anders aussieht als alle anderen macht es das noch lange nicht schön. Das gilt umgekehrt genauso. Ich persönlich finde diese Reifen aber auch abgrundtief hässlich.


----------



## MTBKompase (17. Oktober 2016)

#offtopic wenn ich mich recht entsinne sehen die reifen am blauen Canyon spectral ziemlich geil aus! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (17. Oktober 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> #offtopic wenn ich mich recht entsinne sehen die reifen am blauen Canyon spectral ziemlich geil aus!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Nein, auch dort finde ich die Teile schrecklich. Das ist wie ein Weißwandreifen auf einem 2016er Audi etc.


----------



## jayzi (17. Oktober 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> #offtopic wenn ich mich recht entsinne sehen die reifen am blauen Canyon spectral ziemlich geil aus!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Castroper (17. Oktober 2016)

So ?


----------



## zichl (17. Oktober 2016)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> So ?


Ja, so ungefähr. Wobei ich bei Audi natürlich nicht an diesen Smart Ersatz gedacht hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher (bin ich immer noch nicht ) und hab deswegen nochmal geschaut und ich glaube so ungefähr sah es, was ich in Erinnerung hatte 
Oberes ist ja mein Favorit 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordbritannia (19. Oktober 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher (bin ich immer noch nicht ) und hab deswegen nochmal geschaut und ich glaube so ungefähr sah es, was ich in Erinnerung hatte
> Oberes ist ja mein Favorit
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



hört auf, wir ergeben uns. Ihr habt gewonnen, aber bitte keine Photos mehr von den Reifen einstellen...Hilfe...


----------



## MTBKompase (19. Oktober 2016)

So zur Beschwichtigung der Forengeister hier 3 zwar nicht sehr künstlerische aber zweckmäßige Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Conr0sen (25. Oktober 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> So zur Beschwichtigung der Forengeister hier 3 zwar nicht sehr künstlerische aber zweckmäßige Bilder
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Sagmal welche Rahmengröße hast du und welche Größe von dem Kettenstrebenschutz hast du dran gemacht? Will mir den auch bestellen =)


----------



## MTBKompase (28. Oktober 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Sagmal welche Rahmengröße hast du und welche Größe von dem Kettenstrebenschutz hast du dran gemacht? Will mir den auch bestellen =)


Oh sorry hab es ganz vergessen.. Musste erstmal zu hause schauen
Also rahmengröße ist M und der Schutz ist auch M


----------



## sparkey (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (30. Oktober 2016)

Soweit von der Austattung fertig


----------



## Donnerbolzen (2. November 2016)

Mein erstes 29er


----------



## matzdab (2. November 2016)

Hier ist meine CAPRA auf ihrer Jungfernfahrt auf meinem Home-Trail.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. November 2016)

Etwas stimmt hier nicht


----------



## sparkey (20. November 2016)

2 mal Jeffsy ready to rock


----------



## nebeljäger (22. November 2016)

das kleine Blaue von oben...


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. November 2016)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das kleine Blaue von oben...



Schönes Bike, von welcher Firma sind denn die Gabel und Dämpfer Decals?


----------



## nebeljäger (24. November 2016)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, von welcher Firma sind denn die Gabel und Dämpfer Decals?



Danke. 
Das sind die Stealth von

http://www.slikgraphics.com


----------



## sparkey (26. November 2016)

Neue Gabel. Top Teil!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. November 2016)

Mein Jeffsy hat heute einen Buddy gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (26. November 2016)

sparkey schrieb:


> Neue Gabel. Top Teil!


Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer !


----------



## flex89 (27. November 2016)

So dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen.
Nachdem das 32 Kettenblatt rausgeflogen ist, kommt man mit dem Bike sogar nen Berg hoch .


----------



## punica (4. Dezember 2016)

Sau geiles Bild!

Hier mal zwei von heute.


----------



## lidoa (9. Dezember 2016)

Das war heute am ca. 10.00h voll warm. Biken ist definitiv ein Ganzjahressport. Hometrail war furztrocken.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Dezember 2016)

Jeffsy im wilden Tobel...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. Dezember 2016)

Super Tour im Pfälzer Wald
Pike mit 160 mm Airshaft
Flip Chip in Low Position!!!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. Dezember 2016)

Siehe oben.


----------



## -Tiger- (11. Dezember 2016)

Heute bei Sonne und angenehmen 10° nochmal ne  schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## Dani1011 (15. Dezember 2016)

Meine Ziege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punica (17. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Tour bei 0 Grad und dichtem Nebel...
Der Elektrotreter im Hintergrund war leider auch noch Chip getuned und bei den Bodenverhältnissen auch bergab nicht abzuschütteln...


----------



## Manu84 (24. Dezember 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Adler.


----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Dezember 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Adler.



Und zufrieden? Welche Größe?

Gruß Marco 

Frohe Weihnachten [emoji319] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 54er (1. Januar 2017)

Heute mal ne kleine Neujahrsrunder bei frostigen -4° durch den wald...


----------



## Joelgora (1. Januar 2017)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch mal mit der Vorstellung anfangen


Jaja oder Kauf die ein tues Cf pro
#bestes 
Bike


----------



## Joelgora (1. Januar 2017)

Joelgora schrieb:


> Jaja oder Kauf die ein tues Cf pro
> #bestes
> Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebdizzek (10. Januar 2017)

Capra CF Pro 2016   - Trail ride Januar 2017 Solingen - GoPro Selfie GoodTimes


----------



## G-Point (11. Januar 2017)

Hier ist mein Neuaufbau eines 2015er Tues Al.
Der Vorbesitzer (a 16jähriger Bursch) hat es nicht gepflegt etc.
Habe es entlacken lassen. Mit Flies mattiert und mit 2K Klarlack versiegelt.
Alle Lager sind neu. Federelemente wurden einem Service unterzogen.
Habe gleich mal auf Shimano Zee Schaltung umgestellt.
Demnächst kommt noch die Magura MT7 dran.


----------



## Paintking (12. Januar 2017)

Wow, sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Desperado2k (23. Januar 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Jeffsy im wilden Tobel...



Hast du die Decals von der Gabel weg?


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Januar 2017)

Desperado2k schrieb:


> Hast du die Decals von der Gabel weg?



originale weg, stealth drauf...


----------



## Desperado2k (23. Januar 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> originale weg, stealth drauf...


Sieht Bombe aus


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Januar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## sokre (24. Januar 2017)

@nebeljäger 

Was fur ein Kettenblatt ist das?
Oval? Wie gross?


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Januar 2017)

28Z Garbaruk Oval. Jetzt auf 26Z gewechselt


----------



## sokre (25. Januar 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> 28Z Garbaruk Oval. Jetzt auf 26Z gewechselt



Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Auch wie ich gesehen habe, die Zahne sind 40% grosser und die Kettenlinie ist verkleinert beim kleineren Kettenblatter.
Kein Problem mit Kette-Reifen Abstand?
Bin nicht sicher Absoluteblack oder Gabaruk oval. 30T sollte genug sein denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo YT und Capra MOB!!!

Als eingefleischter Fan von eine andere Marke, wollte ich mal was anderes, neues Projekt und neue Erfahrungen.
Habe mir hier im Markt einen Rahmen geschossen und über die letzte 3 Monate das Teil aufgebaut.
Nun wollte ich es hier mal kurz vorstellen, Geschmack ist immer sehr persönlich, aber ich finde es recht gut geworden.
Die 1ste ausfahrt war leider mit etwas Pech behaftet,(Schlüsselbein Bruch),aber der erste eindruckt vom fahren war sehr Positiv. 
Bike Saison 2017 kann kommen!!!

Greetz Marc


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2017)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hallo YT und Capra MOB!!!
> 
> Als eingefleischter Fan von eine andere Marke, wollte ich mal was anderes, neues Projekt und neue Erfahrungen.
> Habe mir hier im Markt einen Rahmen geschossen und über die letzte 3 Monate das Teil aufgebaut.
> ...



Sieht gut aus 
Ps. Gute Besserung


----------



## bikextrem1964 (25. Januar 2017)

THX, Freerider.


----------



## singletrailer67 (26. Januar 2017)

sebdizzek schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563569 Capra CF Pro 2016   - Trail ride Januar 2017 Solingen - GoPro Selfie GoodTimes



Wenn das nicht mal die Teufelsklippen sind...


----------



## Desperado2k (1. Februar 2017)

Letzten Sonntag mal die Jeffsys halbwegs eingesaut  und den Dämpfer weg voll genutzt xD


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe zwei schwarze Brüder

Neuzuwachs capra cf pro


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Februar 2017)

Mieses Handybild von gestern in Stuttgart, Tues 2.0 mit neuer 380CR sowie neuem Hope-Vorbau + neuer Bereifung


----------



## Dancelli (15. Februar 2017)

Erste kleine Ausfahrt überhaupt, mein erstes Fully und 29er, Umbau auf 1-fach. Was ein Geschoß, bin restlos angetan vom Fahrgefühl. Das Ding bringt ja nichts aus der Ruhe, dennoch fühlt es sich überhaupt nicht träge an. Die Reverb ist zwar noch in Reparatur, aber schon jetzt sehr fein.


----------



## Michael_MTB (15. Februar 2017)

Das schöne Abendlicht heute genutzt







neu für die Saison sind:
FOX Float 36 Performance Elite
Marzocchi Moto C2R mit Titanfeder
Garbaruk Melon 32t Kettenblatt
E*thirteen TRS Race Carbon Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (19. Februar 2017)

Besser gehts nicht! bin echt neidisch auf das schöne Blau..schade, dass es selbt 2017 nicht wiedergekommen ist ;-(


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Februar 2017)

Ebenfalls das Abendlicht genutzt


----------



## Manu84 (23. Februar 2017)

[emoji605][emoji605]  [emoji7]


----------



## TobiasB1809 (24. Februar 2017)

So nach Umbau und Grippe dann auch mal die erste kleine Test&Einstellfahrt gemacht
  

Umbau:
-Magura Mt5 
-absolutblack 28 oval
-1x11 Sram Gx/x01 mit Sunrace Kassette
-Esi Chunky Griffe
-Pike Decals in stealth und blau
-tubeless mit Hans Dampf
-Rahmen mit AllMountainStyle abgeklebt 
-Crankbrothers Mallet E


----------



## Hans (24. Februar 2017)

Schön  welche Kassette genau ?


----------



## TobiasB1809 (24. Februar 2017)

Die MX8 11-42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## basti22382 (27. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted395022 (1. März 2017)

Mein 2017er Capra AL erstmal schön in die heimische Sprungstube ausgeführt


----------



## oelcoyote (7. März 2017)

Servus!
Hier mal mein 2016er nach Umbau auf 1x12.


----------



## oelcoyote (7. März 2017)




----------



## basti22382 (9. März 2017)

Jeffsy CF Pro mit E13 9-44 Kassette und AbsoluteBlack Kettenblatt (oval 30Z), Sattel SQLab 611Tech/Trail


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2017)




----------



## kopis (18. März 2017)




----------



## kopis (18. März 2017)

Montag kommt noch die Fox 36 Kashima rein dann bin ich fertig mit dem Aufbau 
Liegt gerade bei 12,9 kg ohne Einschränkung!


----------



## Deleted395022 (19. März 2017)

Capra all Black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (19. März 2017)

Jindeljan schrieb:


> Capra all Black


Das ist doch ein Al oder? Neu lackiert oder Decals entfernt?


----------



## Deleted395022 (19. März 2017)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Al oder? Neu lackiert oder Decals entfernt?


Foliert! Beschissene arbeit, geiles Ergebnis!


----------



## basti22382 (26. März 2017)

Jeffsy im Trailground Brilon


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. März 2017)

I love Jeffsy


----------



## TobiasB1809 (2. April 2017)

Kleine Runde am frühen Sonntagmorgen


----------



## Castroper (2. April 2017)

Bergziege


----------



## Manjk (2. April 2017)

Ds Capra ist einfach nen geiles Teil!


----------



## Deleted395022 (2. April 2017)

Ich liebe mein Capra


----------



## vinnie (4. April 2017)

Jindeljan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 590507 Ich liebe mein Capra


Freiburg Borderline, letzte Sektion ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted395022 (4. April 2017)

vinnie schrieb:


> Freiburg Borderline, letzte Sektion ??



Ne in den Harburger Bergen in Hamburg!


----------



## Harzar (6. April 2017)

Mein Capra CF 2017
Macht richtig Spass!!!


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (13. April 2017)

Mal mit DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One 30


----------



## RBStratos (14. April 2017)

Trailground Brilon .


----------



## Stubenkueken (15. April 2017)

Lohnt sich das dort mit dem capra? Wollte immer schon hin... aber lande dann doch eher mit meinem tues in Winterberg


----------



## RBStratos (15. April 2017)

Also war mein erstes mal da und ich werde wieder hin fahren.  Ich finde es schon und die trails sind gut gepflegt . Für DH bike ist es nicht aber mit mein enduro habe ich Spaß gehabt.  Sag Bescheid können wir da treffen.  Mfg fohes Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N0S (23. April 2017)

YT Tues mit paar anderen Parts


----------



## basti22382 (23. April 2017)

Jeffsy am Bilster Berg Drive-Resort


----------



## Sportbecker (24. April 2017)

Endlich! So riecht Frühling :-D


----------



## dawitt (30. April 2017)

Capra CF + Wicked LTD


----------



## Sportbecker (1. Mai 2017)

J27 CF Two


----------



## Mithras (1. Mai 2017)

Waren bei die sie Andeckungen für die Schaltkulissen der XT Trigger beigelegen? Bei meinem leider nichtmal Tubeless Ventile .. :/


----------



## Sportbecker (1. Mai 2017)

Die Abdeckungen hatte ich noch da, waren werksseitig nicht dabei.


----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2017)

Jeffsy 27 CF one - Gr. M, TL-Umbau, HR Minon SS, VR Highroller II 3C, RF SixC Lenker, Sattel SQlab 611 Ergowave = 12,9kg gewogen mit Pedale RF Atlas


----------



## scheibenrost (7. Mai 2017)

Die Beschreibung sagt schon ein paar Details.













YT Capra CF Pro aus 2016
Anders:
- Garbaruk e13 Melon Oval 30T (KeFü ist dafür auch weg)
- Syntace W35 MX LR
- Syntace Vector Carbon
- Syntace MegaForce2
- Magura MT Trail Carbon
- Fox Float X2 mit dem Upgrade 2-Position Lever
- bisserl fettere Reifen

Gewicht: wenig
geht: wie die Sau
offen:
- Züge werden noch optimiert
- ein paar Enduro-Schlappen (Baron Projekt + MountainKing)

Nicht ganz optimal finde ich die Anbringung der MT Trail und der Reverb. So richtig passen tut das nicht auf links gelegt.


----------



## Gravi89 (8. Mai 2017)

Jeffsy CF 1 im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (8. Mai 2017)

Mal mit neuen Laufrädern Syntace W35MX


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Mai 2017)

Mein Jeffsy CF One 29









Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmo2 (21. Mai 2017)

Hier mal mein Jeffsy.......Saint Bremsen, Fox Transfer Sattelstütze


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Mai 2017)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe mich auch vor einiger Zeit dem Kreis der YT Käufer angeschlossen und fahre nun ein Jeffsy Pro Race 27.5 in L. Was soll ich sagen? Bisher kann es absolut überzeugen, grosse Laufruhe, angenehme Geo, tolles Fahrwerk. Lediglich ein Knarzen / Spiel im Steuerbereich ist mir negativ aufgefallen und das tiefe Tretlager in Verbindung mit den langen Kurbeln ist für mich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Denke, ich werde mal mit Flipchip auf höhere Position wechseln.


----------



## dnl77 (27. Mai 2017)

Habe seit Anfang der Woche mein Capra AL, ist noch alles Serie und habe zumindest im Moment nicht vor was zu ändern.


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2017)

(


----------



## NattyJan (6. Juni 2017)

@Portiman


----------



## frank70 (6. Juni 2017)

sehe kein bild


----------



## TobiasB1809 (6. Juni 2017)

Was haste für nen Sattel @mmo2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2017)

Vom letzten Samstag am Flumserberg:


----------



## mmo2 (6. Juni 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Was haste für nen Sattel @mmo2


SQLAB 611, was sonst?


----------



## Sportbecker (6. Juni 2017)

Tiefflug


----------



## zx10rr (8. Juni 2017)

Capra am Lago 
- Fox X2 Coil oder Air, je nach Lust&Laune
- Eagle Gruppe mit 34er oval
- Hope Pro 4/ FlowMK3 Laufradsatz
- Hope V4 vented
- Bike Yoke Revive 160mm


----------



## NattyJan (8. Juni 2017)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Capra am Lago
> - Eagle Gruppe mit 34er oval



Uphill Shuttle oder Pedalieren? Frage weil ich in 2 Monaten auch da bin und noch überlege welche Übersetzung ich für die Uphills wähle.


----------



## zx10rr (8. Juni 2017)

NattyJan schrieb:


> Uphill Shuttle oder Pedalieren? Frage weil ich in 2 Monaten auch da bin und noch überlege welche Übersetzung ich für die Uphills wähle.



Beides - je nach Tour. Aber definitiv auch pedalieren - fahre ich auch im Alltag so.

Für mich ist die 34-50 Übersetzung im Moment ideal. Ist eine rießen Spreizung.
Wenns mal über 1000hm berghoch geht dann hat man mit dem 50er Ritzel noch einen Rettungsgang an steilen Rampen.
Und bergab kann man dankt 34er Blatt ordentlich Gas geben bzw. hat die Kette nicht immer am äußersten Ritzel 

Das ovale Kettenblatt nimmt zusätzlich den steilen Anstiegen den Biss und den Totpunkt.

Auf den Hometrails braucht man das 50er nicht, außer bei ganz steilen Rampen oder nachlassender Kondition.

Mit der X0 11-fach bin ich ovales 32er Kettenblatt gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Juni 2017)

Warum so ein Spacerturm? Der Rest ist so schön...


----------



## zx10rr (8. Juni 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Warum so ein Spacerturm? Der Rest ist so schön...


 
Hauptsächlich Wiederverkaufswert der Gabel - ich teste gerne und oft verschiedene Komponenten und verschiedene Lenker / Vorbauhöhen.

Dafür hab ich den 1,5 cm "Turm" mit Tune UD Carbon verschönert


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2017)

Mein Tues für 2017[emoji2]
















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Juni 2017)

Interessante Farbe. Selbst lackiert?


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Interessante Farbe. Selbst lackiert?



Nein ist das Serien Tues AL 2016[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## frank70 (8. Juni 2017)

original aber ohne Fox ?


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2017)

Ja ist das Einsteiger Tues gewesen, alles umgebaut [emoji85][emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. Juni 2017)

Mein Aufbau ist nun auch endlich fertig 

Habe bis auf Gabel und Dämpfer alle Teile vom meinem Propain Tyee übernommen, welches ich zuvor aufgebaut hatte.



 
Schnelle Partlist:

Rahmen: Capra CF Gr.L
Gabel: Fox 36 RC2 Factory 180mm
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Moto C2R 222x70
Sitzen: Revive Bikeyoke 160mm mit Pro Turnix Carbon Sattel
Laufräder: DT350 mit Stans MK3 und E*thirteen Reifen
Cockpit: Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm mit Raceface Sixc 785mm Lenker und Ergon GE1 Griffen
Antrieb: RaceFace Sixc Kurbel mit 32er Oval von AbsoluteBlack  
			77 Designz Bashguard
			Hope F20 Pedalen
Shimano XT 1x11 mit SRAM PG-1150 Kassette und X1 Kette
Bremse: Magura MT5 mit MT7 Einzelbelägen und Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben 203/180mm

Habs jetz 2 Tage über die Hometrails gescheucht und bin begeistert


----------



## Kiter94 (11. Juni 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Mein Aufbau ist nun auch endlich fertig
> 
> Habe bis auf Gabel und Dämpfer alle Teile vom meinem Propain Tyee übernommen, welches ich zuvor aufgebaut hatte.



Wie fährt es sich so im Vergleich zum Tyee?


----------



## BikerMike84 (12. Juni 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich so im Vergleich zum Tyee?



Das Capra ist definitiv mehr auf bergab getrimmt und hat das wesentlich potentere Fahrwerk (Im Tyee hatte ich ne Pike mit AWK und den Monarch Plus DebonAir).

Das Tyee war bzw ist auch ein klasse Bike gewesen, aber es lässt sich nicht so vielseitig aufbauen (es passt nur der RS Monarch richtig rein und paar wenige andere) und die langen Kettenstreben muss man mögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2017)

gestern endlich nach Wochen Zwangspause mal wieder aufs Jeffsy gekommen 

Jeffsy27 CF2 Größe L


----------



## Phil0201 (13. Juni 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> gestern endlich nach Wochen Zwangspause mal wieder aufs Jeffsy gekommen
> 
> Jeffsy27 CF2 Größe L



Schlicht aber super geil 
Wo gibt es denn diesen biologisch abbaubaren Ständer zu kaufen?


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Schlicht aber super geil
> Wo gibt es denn diesen biologisch abbaubaren Ständer zu kaufen?




Thx, hab nicht viel dran verändert, Hinterreifen getauscht, tubeless umgerüstet und halt Lenker gekürzt, Griffe getauscht, Talisman montiert..

Den Ständer sollte es in jedem gut sortieren Mischwald geben. Musst nur schauen, dass er den richtigen Durchmesser/Länge passend zu deiner Kurbelachse hat  Ich kann da Laubhölzer sehr empfehlen, die halten besser als Nadel..


----------



## mmo2 (13. Juni 2017)

Welche Reifen von Maxxis sind das genau?


----------



## Castroper (13. Juni 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen von Maxxis sind das genau?



HR Minion SS
VR Highroller II

Fahre die selbe Combi im Sommer


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Juni 2017)

Allein im Wald


----------



## TobiasB1809 (18. Juni 2017)

Heute morgen um 5uhr mal ne Tour gestartet


----------



## mmo2 (18. Juni 2017)

Donnerbolzen, welcher Maxxis ist das vorne drauf?


----------



## TobiasB1809 (18. Juni 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Donnerbolzen, welcher Maxxis ist das vorne drauf?



Auch wenn ich nicht donnerbolzen bin
Minion dhf steht drauf
Vermute mal 3c maxx terra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Juni 2017)

@mmo2 ,
Minion DHF 3C Maxx Terra 2,5


----------



## Mountain_Screen (18. Juni 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 5uhr mal ne Tour gestartet



Kommst du da aus der Gegend?

Trails in direkter Umgebung sind Top.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (19. Juni 2017)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Kommst du da aus der Gegend?
> 
> Trails in direkter Umgebung sind Top.



So relativ, bis dahin wo die Bilder entstanden sind hab ich auch 20-25km hin zu radeln


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juni 2017)

Am WE hat das Jeffsy neben vielen Stufen und Geröll auch etwas Airtime abbekommen und das ganz ohne richtigen Kicker oder sowas...  =)


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2017)

Jeffsy 29 hoch oben:









und tief unten:


----------



## TobiasB1809 (19. Juni 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Jeffsy 29 hoch oben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig gute Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2017)

Danke! Auch ein richtig gutes Bike!


----------



## TobiasB1809 (19. Juni 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Danke! Auch ein richtig gutes Bike!



Ja und die Farbe


----------



## Sportbecker (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2017)

Lac Blanc mit dem Jeffsy:


----------



## derbenno (27. Juni 2017)

Hier mal mein Jeffsy CF Pro 27 mit Shigura Umbau XT Geber und MT 7 Bremssättel


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (27. Juni 2017)

@derbenno 

Bist Du mit dem Umbau bzgl. Power und Dosierbarkeit zufrieden ?
Welche Leitungen hast Du verwendet. ( Shimano, Magura oder ???? ? )

Ich plane den Umbau auch weil ich mit den MT7 Gebern unzufrieden bin. (Haken aus, verstellen sich.....)

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> @derbenno
> 
> Bist Du mit dem Umbau bzgl. Power und Dosierbarkeit zufrieden ?
> Welche Leitungen hast Du verwendet. ( Shimano, Magura oder ???? ? )
> ...


ich misch mich mal ein  
Es gibt zu dem Umbau nen sehr ausführlichen Thread hier. Ich fahr selber eine. 
Im Vergleich zu reinen MT7 packt sie von haus haus etwas fester zu. Das kommt von dem Servo Wave der Shimano Hebel


----------



## derbenno (27. Juni 2017)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> @derbenno
> 
> Bist Du mit dem Umbau bzgl. Power und Dosierbarkeit zufrieden ?
> Welche Leitungen hast Du verwendet. ( Shimano, Magura oder ???? ? )
> ...


Schau mal hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/page-66#post-14626861


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (27. Juni 2017)

Danke 

Habe dazu auch noch was interessantes gefunden.

http://radtechnik.awiki.org/shigura.html


----------



## green-frog-love (27. Juni 2017)

n bisschen gepimt: pike auf 160mm, mt5, acros cockpit, ergon körperkontakt und dhf skinwalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasB1809 (4. Juli 2017)

Jetzt endlich mit Hope Bremse


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Juli 2017)

Hometrails mit Jeffsy


----------



## Stefanambass (6. Juli 2017)




----------



## Hans (7. Juli 2017)

Nach Umbau auf 1x11 nochmal rund 400 Gramm abgespeckt 
Aktuell 12,28 kg wie aud dem Bild incl. Satteltaschen- Navi- Flaschenhalter und Schutzblech


----------



## zhilo (9. Juli 2017)

Goldseetrail, Stilfser Joch.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## derbenno (11. Juli 2017)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


>


sportlich den Roadgap in Saalbach mit dem Capra zu fahren. Ich fahr den lieber mit meinem Tues


----------



## ScottyFR20 (12. Juli 2017)

derbenno schrieb:


> sportlich den Roadgap in Saalbach mit dem Capra zu fahren. Ich fahr den lieber mit meinem Tues



Normal mach ich sowas auch lieber mit dem Downhiller. 

Funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei


----------



## TobiasB1809 (12. Juli 2017)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Normal mach ich sowas auch lieber mit dem Downhiller.
> 
> Funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei



Ich würd mir im die Hose scheissen, egal mit welchem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (14. Juli 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir im die Hose scheissen, egal mit welchem bike


Der sieht nur so aus. Fährt sich aber ganz geschmeidig


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. Juli 2017)

So hier mal mein aktueller YT Fuhrpark!


----------



## Sportbecker (23. Juli 2017)

auf dem Penegal, unten der Kalterer See


----------



## eGlegacy (1. August 2017)

Noch nichts geändert bisher- neue Bremsen stehen nun an. Aber absolut geiles Bike


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (2. August 2017)

Mit ein paar neuen Komponenten


----------



## An der Alb (3. August 2017)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Vom letzten Samstag am Flumserberg:



Macht Flumserberg für 1-2 Tage Spaß, ohne dass es langweilig wird? Würde da eigentlich mal gerne mit meinem Junior hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (3. August 2017)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Macht Flumserberg für 1-2 Tage Spaß, ohne dass es langweilig wird? Würde da eigentlich mal gerne mit meinem Junior hin.


 Würde mich auch interessieren. Die videos schauen ja schon eher sehr lahm aus.


----------



## frank70 (3. August 2017)

etwas abseits vom thema, aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: gibts ein trade, in dem verschiedene bikeparks beschrieben oder bewertet werden ? möchte nicht nochmal so ein flopp erleben wie letzte woche im bikepark brandnertal. danke. hier noch ein bild


----------



## ketis (3. August 2017)

Was war der Flop dort?


----------



## frank70 (3. August 2017)

miserabel ! gebaut. flow kommt nie auf,  vor den sprüngen ist entweder eine kurve oder  die strecke zu flach, ist das mal nicht, kommt nach der landung gleich eine kurve oder hindernis. nothshore zu enge kurven und zu viele trettpassagen. alles viel zu wenig steil. rechs-links passagen sind auch blöd gebaut.  bei einer längeren geradeauspassage, wo man ziemlich tempo kriegt, kommt mittendrin plötzlich eine art pumptrack(keine ahnung, was das soll). wirklich kein! streckenteil, der gefällt. und die schwarze ist halt dunkel schwarz, nur für extrem hardcore biker.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2017)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Macht Flumserberg für 1-2 Tage Spaß, ohne dass es langweilig wird? Würde da eigentlich mal gerne mit meinem Junior hin.


Kommt drauf an, was Du suchst und was der Junior schon kann. Wenn man sich da nur an den Blue Salamander hält, wird es tatsächlich schnell langweilig. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück mittlerweile dort mehrere Strecken und vor allem noch die schönen Singletrails bis ins Tal, die es auch vorher schon gab. Stichwort "Schwendi" und "Terza" - da sollte man allerdings dann sehr ordentlich fahren können, die sind anspruchsvoll. Da es am Flumserberg auch noch einen coolen Klettergarten und viele andere Möglichkeiten gibt, würde ich sagen: Ja, für 2 Tage lohnt sich das, fahr mal hin und probier es aus. Viele Grüsse

PS Was der Frank geschrieben hat, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Brandnertal ist halt nix für Anfänger, wenn man die Downhillstrecke fährt. Der Rest ist halt naja, ganz ok, aber nix atemberaubendes. Aber ins Brandnertal fahre ich halt wegen der Schwarzen, die ist der Knaller.


----------



## An der Alb (3. August 2017)

Danke, ich schau mal nach Terza und Schwendi. Wir fahren in Finale und im Vinschgau eigentlich fast alles, daher zielte die Frage eher drauf ab, ob Flumserberg nicht zu langweilig wird.
Möchte aber jetzt nicht länger die YT Gallery missbrauchen [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBoss (9. August 2017)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> n bisschen gepimt: pike auf 160mm, mt5, acros cockpit, ergon körperkontakt und dhf skinwalls...
> Anhang anzeigen 619003 Anhang anzeigen 619004 Anhang anzeigen 619005


Geiles bike!  Nice Reifen! Steh auf Skinwall. Jetzt noch n renthal cockpit, das passt farblich finde ich sau gut! Merkst du n Unterschied bei der 160mm Pike? Hab genau das selbe bike (mit renthal cockpit, aber noch ohne skinwall) und will meine Pike auch traveln...merkst du was vom höheren tretlager? Sind ja nur 4-5mm oder so...und läuft das bike jetzt iwie anders/besser?  achso und wie hast du die Leitung von der Mt5 durch den Rahmen bekommen? Wills auch machen, aber hab kein plan ob ne Führung drin ist oder nicht...^^


----------



## green-frog-love (10. August 2017)

PhilBoss schrieb:


> Geiles bike!  Nice Reifen! Steh auf Skinwall. Jetzt noch n renthal cockpit, das passt farblich finde ich sau gut! Merkst du n Unterschied bei der 160mm Pike? Hab genau das selbe bike (mit renthal cockpit, aber noch ohne skinwall) und will meine Pike auch traveln...merkst du was vom höheren tretlager? Sind ja nur 4-5mm oder so...und läuft das bike jetzt iwie anders/besser?  achso und wie hast du die Leitung von der Mt5 durch den Rahmen bekommen? Wills auch machen, aber hab kein plan ob ne Führung drin ist oder nicht...^^


hey, Danke! hab den Umbau bereits vor der ersten Fahrt getätigt. Daher hab ich leider keinen Vergleich. Mir gefällts so sehr gut! Wenns jetzt mal noch n Dämpfer mit 230x65 Einbaulänge gibt (kein fox). BEi den Bremsen: Hebel ab und Hinten beginnen. Kommt ja dann zwangsläufig am Steuerrohr raus. Beim Übergang Steuerrohr/Unterrohr sind zwei Führungen (Schaltung und Bremse) eingeschweißt. Das hat ewig gedauert die Leitung da durch zu bekommen. Hält aber die Leitung gut am Platz und verhindert wackeln. 
Grüße!


----------



## Krupinski (15. August 2017)

Mein Jeffsy:


----------



## feluetti (15. August 2017)

Es wird immer voller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. August 2017)

Nabend Leute
Möchte euch dann auch mal mein Tues zeigen, kompletter Custom Aufbau halt.
Komplett gemachte Fox 40 mit Fast Standrohren
Double Barrel Dämpfer
Saint Antrieb und Narrow Wide Kettenblatt
Rahmen umlackiert in Candyrot
Dartmoor Felgen, Sapim Speichen,Hope Naben
Die legendären Gustav M , mit 210er Scheiben
Magic Marrys, natürlich Tubeless

Was noch kommt sind Shimano Saint Bremsgebel für die Gustav. Die Gustel Hebel sind halt bei längeren Abfahrten unbequem, deswegen Saint. Sollte auch nochmals die Verzögerung steigern
Gruss
Alex


----------



## Sushi1976 (15. August 2017)

Mein Jeffsy CF One Carbon 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH-Raser (18. August 2017)

CF Pro 2016


----------



## eGlegacy (26. August 2017)

Gestern mal ne Runde mit dem Jeffsy unterwegs gewesen- durch den ganzen Regen scheint der Elm aber leider gar nicht mehr zu trocknen. Hat natürlich trotzdem mega Laune gemacht!


----------



## Dancelli (1. September 2017)

Heute zum ersten Mal "Jemanden" am Berg überholt.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (3. September 2017)




----------



## Krupinski (13. September 2017)

Als Gelegenheits Marathonist steht bei mir das Spass und Ankommen im vordergrund. Am Sonntag bin ich die 60km Strecke beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon gefahren mit 1500hm. Nach Kilometer 45 war mein Akku leer, konnte mich bis zum Ende nicht erholen. Einzig einen kurzen Flow Trail hebte meine Laune am Ende noch ein bisschen. Mich hatte es noch paar hunderte Meter zuvor vor dem Trail hingelegt(deshalb meinen dreckigen Rechten Arm), Rad und Mensch nahmen kein Schaden 











Auf die 60km hat sich das höhere Rollwiderstand der TRS Reifen bemerkbar gemacht, jedoch bei Abfahrten stets einen Sicherheitsgefühl vermittelt.


----------



## Sportbecker (13. September 2017)

Schöne Bilder, marathontauglich ist es also auch 

Hab es letztens auch schon getestet und mit meinem J27 den Stoneman Miriquidi gefahren.


----------



## Krupinski (13. September 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, marathontauglich ist es also auch


Nicht für ganz vorne dabei(schon garnicht mit mir auf dem Sattel ) aber es geht ganz gut mit dem Lock Out der Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (13. September 2017)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, marathontauglich ist es also auch
> 
> Hab es letztens auch schon getestet und mit meinem J27 den Stoneman Miriquidi gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 643480



Hab mit meinem auch das 24h Rennen in Duisburg absolviert in nem 4er Team.. Das Teil geht für alles  allerdings mit anderen Reifen ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (15. September 2017)

Ab geht's Richtung Herbst mit dem AL One ...

Fast noch im Original - außer RF-Kettenblatt in rot mit 30T und neue RF-Griffe


----------



## Lexuzz (16. September 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ab geht's Richtung Herbst mit dem AL One ...
> 
> Fast noch im Original - außer RF-Kettenblatt in rot mit 30T und neue RF-Griffe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 643957



Am 18.10 ist es bei mir auch endlich soweit  
Hab mir auch das Al One 27 bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten ^^


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. September 2017)

War heute mit dem Jeffsy auf der Gotzenalm


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. September 2017)

Abenteuer


----------



## Garfeeld (22. September 2017)

Mein Jeffsy hat die letzten zwei Wochen fremdes Terrain gesehen.

Ausblick während der Sellaronda Tour:


 

Nach der Sellaronda Tour im Schnee hier ein Bild einen Tag später auf dem Weg zum Heiligen Kreuz in Alta Badia:



Im Anschluss ging es weiter zum Gardasee:




Zu guter letzt musste das Rad etwas in Livigno leiden, hat aber alles ohne Schaden überstanden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (30. September 2017)

YT Jeffsy CF One (2016) in Norwegen


----------



## eGlegacy (30. September 2017)

Gestern das gute Wetter genutzt 
#goodtimes


----------



## poekelz (1. Oktober 2017)

So ein toller Herbsttag heute - gestartet im Nebel, danach bei 18° in der Sonne...


----------



## Sportbecker (7. Oktober 2017)

Es ist immer Jeffsy-Wetter


----------



## Sportbecker (22. Oktober 2017)

Langsam werden die Tage zu kurz...


----------



## keiner99 (2. November 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

Kann es sein, dass du dein Rad lieber verunstalltest, anstatt eventuell ein Kratzer zu bekommen?


----------



## keiner99 (2. November 2017)

So is es  am Oberrohr kommt noch eine 3M folie drauf, hatte aber keine mehr.. Meiner Meinung bissl weniger style dafür mehr Schutz fürs bike! Sicherheit geht vor


----------



## mmo2 (5. November 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ab geht's Richtung Herbst mit dem AL One ...
> 
> Fast noch im Original - außer RF-Kettenblatt in rot mit 30T und neue RF-Griffe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 643957


Das Kettenblatt hätte ich mir auch schon geholt, wenn der Rot Ton passender zum Rest wäre


----------



## mmo2 (5. November 2017)

Mein Jeffsy am Ledrosee im Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzdab (6. November 2017)

Gestern auf Coil umgebaut. Passt :-D


----------



## RodseFoll (12. November 2017)

So, seit gestern Abend bin ich auch YT´ler. Ein Jeffsy AL 29 ONE, gebraucht gekauft und heute morgen direkt mal bei Regen auf Testfahrt. Zu meckern gibt´s nix, außer die Reverb, die dringendst entlüftet werden muss. Ich komme von einem 26" Remedy, und die Unterschiede sind schon gewaltig. Von den Griffen bis zum Fahrwerk gibt´s da absolut nix auszutauschen, das hatte ich bislang bei keinem Bike. Geiles Dingen!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. November 2017)

Night Ride


----------



## jkmed (23. November 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 667723
> Night Ride


Sorry für off topic: wie praktikabel ist das mit der Trinkflasche im Rahmen? Kommst du gut ran und kannst sie auch problemlos wieder einsetzen?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. November 2017)

@ jkmed 
die Trinkflasche ist gut zu erreichen und ebenso problemlos wieder im Halter zu verstauen.
Ich nutze sie bei jeder Tour.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. November 2017)




----------



## Feneud (25. November 2017)

@jkmed
Zwecks Trinkflasche kann ich die Camelbak Podium 21oz (620ml) mit Specialized Rollcage empfehlen. Kostet zusammen 25-30eur und hält 120ml mehr. Die Flasche wirkt noch dazu deutlich wertiger, als die von YT (ist natürlich eher subjektiv...)
Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen!


----------



## steelheader (26. November 2017)

Feneud schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 668708 @jkmed
> Zwecks Trinkflasche kann ich die Camelbak Podium 21oz (620ml) mit Specialized Rollcage empfehlen. Kostet zusammen 25-30eur und hält 120ml mehr. Die Flasche wirkt noch dazu deutlich wertiger, als die von YT (ist natürlich eher subjektiv...)
> Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen!



Welche Rahmengrösse hat das Jeffsy?


----------



## Feneud (26. November 2017)

Ist ein XL, sind aber wir auf den bildern zu sehen noch ein paar cm Platz. Wenn mann die Luftpumpe nicht montier, spart man auch nochmal ein paar mm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paintking (29. November 2017)

jkmed schrieb:


> Sorry für off topic: wie praktikabel ist das mit der Trinkflasche im Rahmen? Kommst du gut ran und kannst sie auch problemlos wieder einsetzen?



Ich nutze die Flasche auch bei jeder Fahrt. Natürlich muss man sich etwas runterbeugen, ich empfinde es aber als unproblematisch. Die Flasche kann auch während dem Pedalieren entnommen und zurückgesteckt werden. Finde die Lösung super.


----------



## shorty79 (29. November 2017)

Von einer gemütlichen Runde


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. November 2017)

@shorty79 ,
hast du dich fest gefahren


----------



## shorty79 (29. November 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @shorty79 ,
> hast du dich fest gefahren


Hehe ja,die auffahrt auf den felsen war einfach zu steil.


----------



## zmitti (30. November 2017)

Endlich fertig 
Das Jeffsy AL TWO 29 hab ich auf 1x11 (mit AbsoluteBlack 30 T oval), Reverb-Hebel, MT5 und RT3-Dämpfer umgebaut....macht dermaßen Spaß der Bock


----------



## Mithras (6. Dezember 2017)

Mein ehemaliges  YT



 


und mein aktuelles YT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. Dezember 2017)

So sehr ich mich den ganzen November über aufgeregt habe so sehr freut mich das Bike gerade


----------



## eGlegacy (7. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> So sehr ich mich den ganzen November über aufgeregt habe so sehr freut mich das Bike gerade



Das freut zu hören und zu sehen. Also bleibt das Bike?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. Dezember 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Das freut zu hören und zu sehen. Also bleibt das Bike?



Ja bleibt nun auf jedenfall.
Das ein oder andere muss zwar noch geändert werden, aber ich bin auf jedefall froh es doch probiert zu haben.


----------



## Mithras (7. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ja bleibt nun auf jedenfall.
> Das ein oder andere muss zwar noch geändert werden, aber ich bin auf jedefall froh es doch probiert zu haben.



Das Bike macht schon ordentlich Laune finde ich


----------



## Feneud (7. Dezember 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges  YT
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 672733
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ne wandhalterung?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eGlegacy (8. Dezember 2017)

Mein 29er Jeffsy im Harz


----------



## Mithras (8. Dezember 2017)

Feneud schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne wandhalterung?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



ziemlich genau Diese da:

 Wandhalterung


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. Dezember 2017)

Geht von Tag zu Tag besser


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. Dezember 2017)

Mit der GX Eagle geht es noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 162005 (14. Dezember 2017)

Nachtrunde


----------



## st-400 (14. Dezember 2017)

Wintersport


----------



## r4sta-jn (14. Dezember 2017)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges  YT
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 672733
> 
> ...


Netter Wandhalter, hast du da vielleicht einen Link dazu?


----------



## homerkills (14. Dezember 2017)

...eine seite zurück...letzter eintrag ;-)


----------



## TobiasB1809 (15. Dezember 2017)

Hab mal bißchen „gestealtht“

Find das orangene „yt“ eigentlich ganz gut, aber musste da orange Folie drunter kleben. Das gefällt mir mit der Kante aber nicht so


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Dezember 2017)

Seltsame Gestalten auf dem Donnersberg


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676182
> Seltsame Gestalten auf dem Donnersberg


Was für ein Kettenblatt hast du da verbaut?
Das sieht so Steampunk mäßig aus


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Dezember 2017)

Absolute Black Oval Boost 32 Zähne


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Dezember 2017)

Sieht cool aus aber die Farbe beißt sich ein bisschen mit dem Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Dezember 2017)

Ist auch so beabsichtigt
Schwarz wäre langweilig.


----------



## mmo2 (25. Dezember 2017)

Zwar nicht mein Jeffsy, aber mir gefällts trotzdem


----------



## markus84 (29. Dezember 2017)

Basis: Jeffsy CF Pro 29, MY 2016, Gr. L

Änderungen zur Serie:

Schaltung: SRAM Eagle XX1

Bremse: Magura MT Trail Sport mit Shiftmix

Scheiben: Magura Storm SL 200/180

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 40 mit Litecap

Lenker: PRO Tharsis Trail 800
Griffe: Ergon GA2
Sattelsütze: Bikeyoke Revive 160
Sattel: PRO Turnix Carbon 142
Pedale: Oozy Trail
Gewicht (ohne Pedale): 11,8 kg


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. Dezember 2017)

Mein Bike kennt ihr ja eh und wenn ich draufsitz ists schwer zu fotografieren


----------



## Tidi (29. Dezember 2017)

... mit glück letzten freitag noch ein 27er M erwischt, heute gekommen und gleich ne kleene runde trotz grippe ...


----------



## Deleted 162005 (2. Januar 2018)

Größe Xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feneud (4. Januar 2018)

Tim-- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 681639
> Größe Xl



Endlich mal noch jemand mit nem XL Rahmen 
Sag mal, wie fährst du denn den Flipchip? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich in der Low Position extrem weit über dem Hinterrad sitze... wie gehts dir denn damit?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## steelheader (5. Januar 2018)

Tim-- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 681639
> Größe Xl


Tim, ist das am Lech? Gegenüber Dornstetten?


----------



## Deleted 162005 (6. Januar 2018)

Feneud schrieb:


> Endlich mal noch jemand mit nem XL Rahmen
> Sag mal, wie fährst du denn den Flipchip? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich in der Low Position extrem weit über dem Hinterrad sitze... wie gehts dir denn damit?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab an den Chips nich nix gedreht, sind glaub auf "low" bisher ist mir nix negatives beim fahren aufgefallen



steelheader schrieb:


> Tim, ist das am Lech? Gegenüber Dornstetten?



Richtig !


----------



## Sportbecker (22. Januar 2018)




----------



## Pinguix (23. Januar 2018)

steelheader schrieb:


> Tim, ist das am Lech? Gegenüber Dornstetten?


Dazu kann ich auch noch was beisteuern!


----------



## eGlegacy (23. Januar 2018)

Moin,
die Bilder sind jetzt ne gute Woche alt, wollte sie euch aber nicht vorenthalten, da sie mir persönlich recht gut gefallen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## lordbritannia (23. Januar 2018)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Bilder sind jetzt ne gute Woche alt, wollte sie euch aber nicht vorenthalten, da sie mir persönlich recht gut gefallen.
> Beste Grüße
> 
> ...


tolles Rädchen, aber die Bilder sind unscharf....mmmh


----------



## eGlegacy (23. Januar 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> tolles Rädchen, aber die Bilder sind unscharf....mmmh


Unscharf sollte nur das obere Bild sein, denn da liegt der Fokus auf dem Gestrauch vor dem Rad (war gewollt, ich mag den Effekt, wenn man das eigentliche Motiv aus dem Fokus nimmt )


----------



## timtim (25. Januar 2018)

Treffen sich zwei , auf La Palma.......


----------



## TypeActive (30. Januar 2018)

Dann auch nochmal hier, weil es hier einfach hingehört ... 

Mein neues YT Jeffsy 27 CF Pro 2018 in Chalk White / Black Magic. Ich muss sagen, dass das Design "live" noch besser rüberkommt als auf der YT-Website. Hab auch selten einen so durchdachten Carbonrahmen gesehen. Alle stark belasteten Teile und schmutzanfälligen Stellen sind durch entsprechende Gummierungen und/oder Folien geschützt.

Die weißen 66Sick-Griffe sind ein Versuch. Sobald zu verschmutzt, fliegen die wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (3. Februar 2018)

Sieht so aus, als ob der Austritt des Schaltzuges aus der Kettenstrebe jetzt abgedichtet ist. YT hat also ein paar Details am Rahmen optimiert. Frage mich nur, warum das 2017 noch nicht möglich war :'(
Wie sehen die Kabeleingänge am Lenkkopf aus? Sieht man auf den Bildern leider nicht genau.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2018)

Dann will ich meines auch mal zeigen:


----------



## xlacherx (3. Februar 2018)

Ist das mit der Leitung von der Stütze ab Werk so mit den Klebeschellen? Find ich jetzt nicht grad sehr schön gelöst


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2018)

Nein, ich habe direkt eine Vecnum Stütze nachgerüstet. Die original verbaute Remote Leitung ist intern verlegt. Für mich geht aber Funktion über Optik.


----------



## timtim (3. Februar 2018)

Treffen sich zwei auf La Palma 2 ........


----------



## mmo2 (4. Februar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe direkt eine Vecnum Stütze nachgerüstet. Die original verbaute Remote Leitung ist intern verlegt. Für mich geht aber Funktion über Optik.


Bei der Magura hast gar keine Remoteleitung


----------



## BikerMike84 (8. Februar 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Bei der Magura hast gar keine Remoteleitung



Dafür das unschöne Remote am Lenker und die Vecnum wird da auch besser funktionieren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2018)

So, heute lag meine 140er Vecnum in der Packstation und da habe ich mich direkt mal ans Basteln gemacht. So darf das Jeffsy nun erstmal bleiben.




Auf Tubeless wurde auch umgerüstet. Vorne hat es auf Anhieb geklappt. Hinten war das Felgenband von e13 so grottig verlegt, dass ich alles rausgerissen und mit gelbem Tesa neu verklebt habe. Anfangs hat es noch etwas gesifft, mittlerweile ist es dicht.
Gewicht liegt jetzt, inklusive Pedale und Flaschenhalter, bei 13,55kg in Größe L. 


Der Remote-Zug könnte noch was kürzer. Falls mich die Optik so irgendwann nerven sollte, werde ich nen neuen Zug + Hülle besorgen und entlang des Unterrohrs verlegen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. Februar 2018)

Hab auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meiner Ziege , neu sind SRAM GX Eagle und der HillBilly vorne (der E13 hinten sifft schon paar Wochen vor sich hin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2018)

...und es gibt doch noch (etwas) Schnee:


----------



## Sportbecker (12. Februar 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und es gibt doch noch (etwas) Schnee:



Ja, solche Bilder hab ich auch )))


----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2018)

...sieht fast aus, als wären wir im gleichen Wald unterwegs gewesen. Das Rücklichtchen hatte ich auch dabei - das Tageslicht hat aber gerade so gereicht.


----------



## Krupinski (12. Februar 2018)

Es werden noch 2017er Modelle gefahren


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Februar 2018)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (12. Februar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> So, heute lag meine 140er Vecnum in der Packstation und da habe ich mich direkt mal ans Basteln gemacht. So darf das Jeffsy nun erstmal bleiben.
> Anhang anzeigen 695286
> 
> Auf Tubeless wurde auch umgerüstet. Vorne hat es auf Anhieb geklappt. Hinten war das Felgenband von e13 so grottig verlegt, dass ich alles rausgerissen und mit gelbem Tesa neu verklebt habe. Anfangs hat es noch etwas gesifft, mittlerweile ist es dicht.
> ...



Ich frag mich echt, warum man an so ein schickes, cleanes Bike, so eine Vario Stütze mit einer so hässlichen externen Leitung dran baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_Speci (12. Februar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> So, heute lag meine 140er Vecnum in der Packstation und da habe ich mich direkt mal ans Basteln gemacht. So darf das Jeffsy nun erstmal bleiben.
> Anhang anzeigen 695286
> 
> Auf Tubeless wurde auch umgerüstet. Vorne hat es auf Anhieb geklappt. Hinten war das Felgenband von e13 so grottig verlegt, dass ich alles rausgerissen und mit gelbem Tesa neu verklebt habe. Anfangs hat es noch etwas gesifft, mittlerweile ist es dicht.
> ...



Farbe kommt extrem gut!!!!!! alles richtig gemacht!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, warum man an so ein schickes, cleanes Bike, so eine Vario Stütze mit einer so hässlichen externen Leitung dran baut.


1. Keinen Bock auf die oftmals zickige e13 Stütze.
2. Funktion und einfache Wartung der Vecnum sind top.
3. Knapp 200g Gewichtsersparnis.
4. Vecnum kannste auch noch benutzen, wenn Zug oder Hebel fritte sind.
5. Ist ja nur von einer Seite hässlich.


----------



## Sportbecker (13. Februar 2018)

Krupinski schrieb:


> Es werden noch 2017er Modelle gefahren



Ja, als Winterhure noch gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Februar 2018)




----------



## Cambria (15. Februar 2018)

Gruß aus Schweden, jetzt wird's Zeit für Sommer!


----------



## Mithras (18. Februar 2018)

good times..


----------



## BikerMike84 (19. Februar 2018)

Mithras schrieb:


> good times..



Wie läuft der CCDB im Jeffsy?


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Wie läuft der CCDB im Jeffsy?



Da es für das Jeffsy 27 keinen direkten Setupguide von Cane Creek gibt, musste ich selber "tüfteln".. 

Geht hiermit aber echt gut: http://www.mbr.co.uk/how-to-2/set-cane-creek-rear-shock-347222

Der Dämpfer  ist im Gegenzug zum Deluxe deutlich höher im FW zu fahren und nutzt dank größerer Luftkammer den Federweg viel besser als der RS.
(beim Deluxe war entwder fluffig und 35% SAG - Hängt mitm Hintern weit unten - oder bockelig und 25%SAG)..

Was grad noch schwierig ist, der Dämpfer wippt sehr gern, auch mit aktivem CS, da muss ich noch feintunen.
Die Performance auf dem Trail ist aber enorm gut.


----------



## poekelz (20. Februar 2018)

Sehr interessant! Ist das ein 222/63er CCDB und du hast die fehlenden 8mm mit den Kulissen im Hinterbau aufgefangen oder gar ein metrischer 230/xx Cane Creek?


----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sehr interessant! Ist das ein 222/63er CCDB und du hast die fehlenden 8mm mit den Kulissen im Hinterbau aufgefangen oder gar ein metrischer 230/xx Cane Creek?




Das ist tatsächlich ein metrischer CCDB Air mit 230x60 -- aber der Hub geht gemessen auf 65mm .. den gab es mal ne Zeit lang für nen vergleichsweise extrem vernünftigen Preis bei BikeComponents.. grad geguckt aktuell leider keiner mehr da..

Aber dank dem Dämpfer und des längeren Airschafts in der Pike hat es 160/160 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (20. Februar 2018)

Mithras schrieb:


> Aber dank dem Dämpfer und des längeren Airschafts in der Pike hat es 160/160 mm



Den habe ich seit dem letzten "Selfservice" auch drin, aber zum Ausgleich die Kulissensteine der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme umgedreht.


----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2018)

poekelz schrieb:


> Den habe ich seit dem letzten "Selfservice" auch drin, aber zum Ausgleich die Kulissensteine der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme umgedreht.



Fahre meine auch noch "high" . .aber werde mal das Low Setting testen . .


----------



## r4sta-jn (21. Februar 2018)

Hey Leute, wollte euch das Rot nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Februar 2018)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 699985 Anhang anzeigen 699986 Hey Leute, wollte euch das Rot nicht vorenthalten



Viel Spaß mit dem Jeffsy [emoji1303] Willkommen im Club 





Das rot sieht gut[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmo2 (22. Februar 2018)

Morgen, hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Pike auf 160mm zu traveln, macht es da viel aus, von Low auf High zu gehen?
Oder wird es mit 160mm vorne , auf Low, zu leicht am Vorderrad?



Mithras schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein metrischer CCDB Air mit 230x60 -- aber der Hub geht gemessen auf 65mm .. den gab es mal ne Zeit lang für nen vergleichsweise extrem vernünftigen Preis bei BikeComponents.. grad geguckt aktuell leider keiner mehr da..
> 
> Aber dank dem Dämpfer und des längeren Airschafts in der Pike hat es 160/160 mm


----------



## SickboyLC4 (22. Februar 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Morgen, hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Pike auf 160mm zu traveln, macht es da viel aus, von Low auf High zu gehen?
> Oder wird es mit 160mm vorne , auf Low, zu leicht am Vorderrad?



Korrigier mich bitte aber der Bock geht bei steilen Anstiegen eher bei High hoch oder? (Tretlager höher, Karre kürzer...)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Februar 2018)

160mm vorne und Flip Chip auf low passt
Low = Tretlager tiefer, Lenkwinkel flacher, Sitzwinkel steiler, Radstand länger.
Ich bin mit dieser Kombination absolut zufrieden.
Habe aber den Lenker mit Hilfe der Spacer 10mm tiefer gelegt.


----------



## Cambria (22. Februar 2018)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700030
> 160mm vorne und Flip Chip auf low passt
> Low = Tretlager tiefer, Lenkwinkel flacher, Sitzwinkel steiler, Radstand länger.
> Ich bin mit dieser Kombination absolut zufrieden.
> Habe aber den Lenker mit Hilfe der Spacer 10mm tiefer gelegt.



Genau das gleiche hab ich auch gemacht. Gestern erste Probefahrt und bin absolut zufrieden 



Mithras schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein metrischer CCDB Air mit 230x60 -- aber der Hub geht gemessen auf 65mm .. den gab es mal ne Zeit lang für nen vergleichsweise extrem vernünftigen Preis bei BikeComponents.. grad geguckt aktuell leider keiner mehr da..
> 
> Aber dank dem Dämpfer und des längeren Airschafts in der Pike hat es 160/160 mm



Welche Auswirkungen hat das denn auf die Geometrie mit dem längeren Dämpfer? Tretlager kommt höher, Lenkwinkel flacher? Die längere Pike gleicht den Lenkwinkel wieder aus und macht das Tretlager noch ein Stueck höher?

Edit, ok grad gesehen, dass beim 27,5 die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers eine andere ist... 

Noch ein Bild mit der getravelten Pike, ist ja schliesslich Gallerie:


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2018)

Cambria schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche hab ich auch gemacht. Gestern erste Probefahrt und bin absolut zufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, hat mit 65mm Hub (160mm Heck)  und 160mm an der front keine Auswirkungen, dass Jeffsy CF Pro (oder wars das Pro Race) mit Fox Fahrwerk wurde ja genau so auch verkauft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriz_enduro (22. Februar 2018)

https://instagram.com/p/Bc5NhgDloXjaN9mD2ooN_5NPvD-Pzam45fw1hs0/

Reschenpass am
Bunkertrail Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Lexuzz (23. Februar 2018)

chriz_enduro schrieb:


> https://instagram.com/p/Bc5NhgDloXjaN9mD2ooN_5NPvD-Pzam45fw1hs0/
> 
> Reschenpass am
> Bunkertrail Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## mmo2 (23. Februar 2018)

Passt jetzt zum Jeffsy......


----------



## RK85 (5. März 2018)

Ebike Capra [emoji848]


----------



## muddyfox523 (5. März 2018)

Mein neues: Jeffsy 29 CF Pro Race in L von 2017 mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren (wobei ich bloß welche an der Kurbel gefunden habe)...
Bin total begeistert!


----------



## jedy (8. März 2018)

schönes bike - viel spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (9. März 2018)

.


----------



## JackZero (9. März 2018)

Erster Ausritt, komm zwar noch nicht in das natürliche Habitat des Bikes (immer noch zu viel Schnee in den Bergen), aber bis hier schon der Wahnsinn.


----------



## zmitti (9. März 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Erster Ausritt, komm zwar noch nicht in das natürliche Habitat des Bikes (immer noch zu viel Schnee in den Bergen), aber bis hier schon der Wahnsinn.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 705800 Anhang anzeigen 705801 Anhang anzeigen 705802 Anhang anzeigen 705803 Anhang anzeigen 705804



Geiles bike, geile Farbe  viel Spaß damit


----------



## tom3 (9. März 2018)

Hallo, da ich mich nun auch zur YT Familie zählen darf , hier mein neuer Hobel für die Saison, nach ein paar kleinen Ausfahrten bin sehr begeistert von dem Teil ...


----------



## markus84 (9. März 2018)

tom3 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 705828 Hallo, da ich mich nun auch zur YT Familie zählen darf , hier mein neuer Hobel für die Saison, nach ein paar kleinen Ausfahrten bin sehr begeistert von dem Teil ...



Schickes Rad! Was hast du alles umgebaut?


----------



## tom3 (9. März 2018)

Danke. Umgebaut habe ich :
Kurbel RF Next Carbon 
Kettenführung: Bpp
Lenker :Next Carbon 20mm Rise
Kette : KMC 
Sattel: SDG Fly Storm 

Demnächst sollen noch die Reifen weichen ... da überlege ich noch was drauf kommt , auf jeden Fall Tubeless
Und die Bremse baue ich wohl noch um auf Shigura


----------



## markus84 (9. März 2018)

Der Lenker hätte für 35mm Rise auch relativ flach ausgeschaut...
Lt. deiner Fotos hattest du ein Tyee. Wie findest du es im Vergleich?


----------



## zmitti (9. März 2018)

tom3 schrieb:


> Danke. Umgebaut habe ich :
> Kurbel RF Next Carbon
> Kettenführung: Bpp
> Lenker :Next Carbon 20mm Rise
> ...



Shigura? Warum nicht MT5 mit den neuen HC-1-Fingerhebeln? Die hab ich und die sinn genial


----------



## mmo2 (9. März 2018)

Hast du 11fach drauf? Denn KMC hat doch keine 12fach Kette, oder ich finde keine im Netz


----------



## tom3 (9. März 2018)

@markus84: Der erste Eindruck gegenüber dem Tyee ist schon einmal nicht schlechter... habe beim Tyee M gefahren und habe das Capra jetzt auch in M .. Konnte bei meinem Schwager zum Glück das 17er Capra AL in L Probefahren und es war mir eindeutig zu groß (in bin 173) 

@zmitti:ich ehrlich gesagt die Magurahebel noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.... liebe aber die Sainthebel... hab auch irgendwo hier im Forum nicht so schlechte Erfahrungen über diesen Mix gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom3 (9. März 2018)

Ja 11fach mit Ethirteen Kassete 9-46


----------



## lhampe (10. März 2018)

Das Rote kommt echt gut. Hätte ich von der Homepage nie gedacht das das so gut aussieht.


----------



## JackZero (10. März 2018)

Ich auch nicht, war einfach mal mutig, hatte während der Wartezeit auch schon Zweifel ob die Entscheidung richtig war.
Aber der Mut wurde belohnt, hatte sonst immer schwarze Räder und erschrecke manchmal noch wenn ich die Kellertür öffne;-)


----------



## Beppe (11. März 2018)




----------



## patman13 (11. März 2018)

Hallo!
Mein Jeffsy 29 CF ist da.
Größe XL
Mit Eagle GX, Race Face Atlas Pedalen und tubeless wiegt es genau 14,0kg.
Grüße,
Patman


----------



## markus84 (11. März 2018)

patman13 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mein Jeffsy 29 CF ist da.
> Größe XL
> Mit Eagle GX, Race Face Atlas Pedalen und tubeless wiegt es genau 14,0kg.
> ...


Cooles Rad! Sag mal, sind das E13 Tubelessventile? Waren die dabei?


----------



## patman13 (11. März 2018)

Tubeless Ventile sind nicht dabei. 
Auch das e13 Werkzeug zum Ausbau der Kassette ist nicht dabei. 
Beides sehr schade. 
Ja, sind die e13 Ventile. Würde ich aber nicht mehr kaufen. 30 Euro sind schon etwas heftig!!


----------



## Sportbecker (11. März 2018)

2017 waren sie noch mit dabei. Mir sind sie aber zu wuchtig. Wenn sie jemand haben will, PN an mich.


----------



## JackZero (15. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (18. März 2018)




----------



## huldrich (18. März 2018)

Capra CF Pro Race
DHX 2 170mm / Push ACS 3 170mm


----------



## Heiko16 (19. März 2018)

Wie läuft das Push Kit? In 170 leider vergriffen.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (19. März 2018)

so ein push kit hätte ich auch echt gerne, leider nicht in 180 mm erhältlich.


----------



## huldrich (19. März 2018)

fühlt sich sehr gut an... uns bleibt selbst bei tiefen Temperaturen schön plush


----------



## jensar (19. März 2018)

Capra 27,5 in L
Neue Parts: 
Race Face Next R Kurbel 
Reverse Black One Pedale
KMC Kette in schwarz
Race Face Next R Lenker
Race Face Half Nelson Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (19. März 2018)

.


----------



## jensar (19. März 2018)

Optisch machen die Next r für meinen Geschmack mehr her.
Und ich denke auch das diese Weiterentwicklung ihren Sinn hat bzw. Ihre Daseinsberechtigung...


----------



## homerkills (21. März 2018)




----------



## Baywaldbrenner (26. März 2018)

Jeffsy CF 2016 mit Hope


----------



## Rischar (2. April 2018)

Nach anfänglicher Skepsis taugt die Farbe sehr 
Fahrverhalten ebenso. Ein Capra braucht Niemand 

Neuer Dämpfer kommt noch, aber hat Lieferprobleme...


----------



## homerkills (2. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ein Capra braucht Niemand


----------



## Tidi (2. April 2018)

... war heut mit schatz romantisch zum see ... 



ps: die Leitungen sind aufgund akuter Faulitis derzeit noch Wäscheleinen für die Badehose...passend zum See!


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nach anfänglicher Skepsis taugt die Farbe sehr
> Fahrverhalten ebenso. Ein Capra braucht Niemand
> 
> Neuer Dämpfer kommt noch, aber hat Lieferprobleme...



Sieht gut aus in rot[emoji6] welcher Dämpfer Fox dpx2 ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. April 2018)

.


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (3. April 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Die BOS Deville FCV auf dem Bike sieht mal scharf aus. Bin sehr lange alles von BOS gefahren und ein besseres Ansprechverhalten gibt es einfach nicht. Bin später komplett auf FOX umgestiegen und komme nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität nicht ran...
> Nur noch der Dämpfer von BOS fehlt


Ja nach n paar Devilles an vorherigen Bikes musste hier auch wieder eine dran. Die AM fand ich irgendwie nich so mega, darum ist diese nun dran gelandet.
Dämpfer läuft eig. ganz gut ... aber BOS wär schon nice und der Daniel Düsentrieb in mir tüftelt schon fleißig!


----------



## Rischar (3. April 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus in rot[emoji6] welcher Dämpfer Fox dpx2 ?


Topaz 



Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Die BOS Deville FCV auf dem Bike sieht mal scharf aus. Bin sehr lange alles von BOS gefahren und ein besseres Ansprechverhalten gibt es einfach nicht. Bin später komplett auf FOX umgestiegen und komme nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität ran...
> Nur noch der Dämpfer von BOS fehlt


Wieso bist du dann eigentlich von Bozzz weg?


Danke für den Tipp mit den Griffen. Wer soll darauf kommen? Mir ist bisher nur aufgefallen, dass ich mir minimal kleinere Griffe wünschen würde. Durch drehen wäre das dann vermutlich behoben


----------



## SchneidiS (6. April 2018)

Hey, fährt einer von euch schon das neue jeffsy 27 in der Farbe chalkwhite/Blood Red?wäre super wenn jmd Bilder reinstellen könnte.  Habe bisher keine Fotos außer die von yt gesehen.... vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## jedy (6. April 2018)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter mal genutzt und ein paar Fotos von meinem Jeffsy 29 CF Pro gemacht:


 

  

geändert wurden:

Laufräder Flow MK3 auf Newmen Evolution
Magura MT7
ODI Rogue
KS Lev Integrat
Selle Italia SLR
77designz freesolo


----------



## Flash_Matze (7. April 2018)

So endlich fertig , die Enduro/ Trail Maschine 

- Jeffsy Pro Race 27 2017
- SRAM X01 Schaltung und XX1 Kette
- Ethirteen Kurbel TRS Race Carbon 170 mm mit Ethirteen SL 32 kettenblatt 
- Ethirteen 9-46 TRS Race Kassette 
- Ethirteen TRS carbon SL Laufradsatz
- Reverb Sattelstütze mit neuen Trigger
- renthal Lenker Carbon und Renthal Vorbau
- Fox Float X2 und Fox 36 RC2 beide 160 mm 
- TRP Quadiem 203/203 mm Bremsen 
- Odi Griffe 
- Reifen TRS Race und plus


----------



## herbert2010 (9. April 2018)




----------



## DudeNukem (9. April 2018)

Morgen mal ordentlich Probefahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Morgen mal ordentlich Probefahren


Eine Revive mit 185mm würde hier passen. Hab ich auch.


----------



## jedy (10. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Eine Revive mit 185mm würde hier passen. Hab ich auch.


hast du einen L rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2018)

jedy schrieb:


> hast du einen L rahmen?


M aber Canyon Spectral.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2018)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug.




YT Dirt Love 2018 by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. April 2018)

Hier mein Tues AL [emoji106] Sonntag wird getestet 

Was mit der Zeit geändert wird, Bremse und Gabel.

Gabel schau ich gerade auf die neue Formula Nero.....

Bremse Saint 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. April 2018)

Mein “Neues“


----------



## e.x.y. (14. April 2018)

CF PRO XXL


----------



## 2pi (16. April 2018)

Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. April 2018)




----------



## Neo1 (17. April 2018)

Vorher/Nachher 
Die Saisoneröffnung (Ostern) in der Eifel war eher durchwachsen... Matsch, Regen und saukalt


----------



## JackZero (20. April 2018)

Habe jetzt doch noch den Lrs farblich angepasst;-)
Das war es dann erst einmal, Budget erschöpft.
Werde den e thirteen mit den weichen Reifen als Satz für den Bikepark nutzen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. April 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Habe jetzt doch noch den Lrs farblich angepasst;-)
> Das war es dann erst einmal, Budget erschöpft.
> Werde den e thirteen mit den weichen Reifen als Satz für den Bikepark nutzen.
> Anhang anzeigen 720652 Anhang anzeigen 720653 Anhang anzeigen 720655 Anhang anzeigen 720656 Anhang anzeigen 720657


Du bist zu beneiden
Bike
Landschaft


----------



## Sportbecker (21. April 2018)

"Einmal blau machen, bitte..."


----------



## r4sta-jn (22. April 2018)

Zwei Jeffsy‘s on Tour


----------



## mmo2 (26. April 2018)

War gestern auch noch unterwegs......


----------



## FunkyBadass (28. April 2018)




----------



## Sportbecker (30. April 2018)

Das J27 fährt sich wie auf Schienen


----------



## JackZero (7. Mai 2018)

Urlaub;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2018)

Endlich fertig. Da es mir im Originalzustand etwas trist ausschaute, habe ich etwas Farbe rein gebracht. Eigentlich wie mein Canyon. Alles Hope irgendwie.




YT Dirt Love 2018³ by niconj, auf Flickr




YT Dirt Love 2018² by niconj, auf Flickr




YT Dirt Love 2018 by niconj, auf Flickr




YT Dirt Love 2018⁴ by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## sgclimber (8. Mai 2018)




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2018)

Noch mal mit gescheitem Lenkerwinkel.


----------



## Johanna_123 (13. Mai 2018)




----------



## xlacherx (13. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Noch mal mit gescheitem Lenkerwinkel.



Ich wollte grad schreiben, ob du deinen Lenker nicht etwas nach vorne drehn willst [emoji6]
So sieht das schon besser aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich wollte grad schreiben, ob du deinen Lenker nicht etwas nach vorne drehn willst [emoji6]
> So sieht das schon besser aus


Jo. Ich hatte keine Ahnung und habe vom Trial übernommen, dass der Rise des Lenkers mit dem Steuerrohr läuft. Wurde aber eines besseren belehrt und konnte mich nur mit dieser Änderung bei einem Double auf ca. 1m mehr Distanz verbessern.


----------



## mmo2 (14. Mai 2018)

Hörnchen am Jeffsy?????


----------



## Sven1008 (14. Mai 2018)

Also ich find diese " Hörnchen " ja sowas von hässlich am Bike. Und nen Zweck erfüllen diese auch nicht unbedingt. Ein Paar vernünftige Griffe und damit hat sich das. Sehr empfehlenswert die Griffe von Ergon.


----------



## TypeActive (14. Mai 2018)

Update: Neu ist die Maxxis-Bereifung (DHR II, Ardent) und das ovale 30er Blatt von Absolute Black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (15. Mai 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Update: Neu ist ... das ovale 30er Blatt von Absolute Black



...welches man leider nicht sieht... ;-)


----------



## sgclimber (18. Mai 2018)




----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy wurde eingesperrt zum Manual üben.....


----------



## 2pi (19. Mai 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Jeffsy wurde eingesperrt zum Manual üben.....


Und was hast DU in der Zeit gemacht ?


----------



## Johanna_123 (20. Mai 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hörnchen am Jeffsy?????





Sven1008 schrieb:


> Also ich find diese " Hörnchen " ja sowas von hässlich am Bike. Und nen Zweck erfüllen diese auch nicht unbedingt. Ein Paar vernünftige Griffe und damit hat sich das. Sehr empfehlenswert die Griffe von Ergon.



Aus optischen Gründen sind sie definitiv nicht am jeffsy ;-) Aber das restliche Rad ist zum Glück stylisch genug, da verkraften meine Augen den Anblick noch. Spaß beiseite: Die yt Griffe gingen leider gar nicht, also habe ich vorerst meine Kombi vom alten Rad montiert. Wollte ja einfach erstmal (ohne Schmerzen) fahren  Und bergauf ist’s bequem manchmal die Handposition zu wechseln.
Welche Griffe von ergon genau?

Grüße
Johanna


----------



## chost (20. Mai 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Jeffsy wurde eingesperrt zum Manual üben....



Video bitte 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (21. Mai 2018)

Endlich geiles Wetter für die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Sven1008 (22. Mai 2018)

Johanna_123 schrieb:


> Aus optischen Gründen sind sie definitiv nicht am jeffsy ;-) Aber das restliche Rad ist zum Glück stylisch genug, da verkraften meine Augen den Anblick noch. Spaß beiseite: Die yt Griffe gingen leider gar nicht, also habe ich vorerst meine Kombi vom alten Rad montiert. Wollte ja einfach erstmal (ohne Schmerzen) fahren  Und bergauf ist’s bequem manchmal die Handposition zu wechseln.
> Welche Griffe von ergon genau?
> 
> Grüße
> Johanna


Hey. Also wenn du auf der Suche nach neuen Griffen bist dann empfehle ich dir die GA2 oder Ga3 von Ergon. Komme ich persönlich super mit zurecht  Gruß


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2018)




----------



## edeltoaster (7. Juni 2018)

Von der zweiten Ausfahrt.


----------



## sgclimber (7. Juni 2018)




----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. Juni 2018)

Mit den neuen Laufrädern hat das Capra zwar 400g zugenommenen, aber mir gefällt es so besser.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2018)

Mit roten Griffen schaut es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus denke ich.


----------



## edeltoaster (20. Juli 2018)




----------



## zmitti (20. Juli 2018)

Nach ein paar Umbauten is mein Jeffsy29 AL (ehem. AL TWO) nun genau richtig......
- 1x11 mit 30er Oval-Kettenblatt
- Magura MT5-Bremse mit HC-1 Hebeln
- Monarch RT3
- XM481-Felgen (30er-Innenweite)
- Reverb-Remote-Hebel


----------



## h4t3 (20. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayzi (22. Juli 2018)




----------



## outfaced (22. Juli 2018)




----------



## seven21 (26. Juli 2018)

Jeffsy CF Pro Gr. L
Startgewicht 13170g inkl. Thirstmaster ohne Pedale
Endgewicht 12.660g inkl. Thirstmaster ohne Pedale

Umbau:
X01 Schaltwerk und Kassette
GX Trigger und Kette
LRS Newmen SL A30 Tubeless
Maxxis DHR II MaxTerra vorne / DHR II Dual hinten
Griffe ESI

Sattel wird noch getauscht gegen SQLab, spart nochmal ein paar Gramm.

Wäre noch ein wenig leichter, wenn die Reifen nicht über 150g schwerer als Angabe gewesen wären.

Egal... I love Jeffsy 

P.S. Finde dass das Rot live 10x besser aussieht, als auf jedem Foto.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juli 2018)




----------



## Sushi1976 (29. Juli 2018)

Jeffsy 29 mit Gabel Upgrade auf Fox 36 150mm


----------



## jedy (30. Juli 2018)

sehr schön. überlege auch daran...

wie läuft der CC?


----------



## timtim (30. Juli 2018)

Jeffsy jagt eine Woche lang ein Rallon vor sich her .....


----------



## 2pi (31. Juli 2018)

OK, wir sind sicherlich die ersten vor diesem Panorama...
Trotzdem, geile Woche mit Jeffsy 27 in Nauders verbracht, Dauergrinsen. Einen Satz Trickstuff Power Beläge durchgelassen aber damit funktioniert die Guide RS wenigstens im alpinen Bereich.

Leider sind Plattweg und Spintrail wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt 

Jeffsy hat alles brav mitgemacht, sehr geil ! An der ein oder anderen Stelle (z.B. Schöneben) wäre ein Capra wohl satter bzw. ruhiger gelegen.
Mal sehen was im Herbst so bei YT passiert. Ein Platz in der Garage neben Jeffsy wäre jedenfalls wieder frei


----------



## Tidi (3. August 2018)

Jeffsy27 ist wirklich one for all, sogar Zugmaschine für's Knirpsmobil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (3. August 2018)

He he, mit 20" Minion DHRR an der "Chaise"


----------



## jedy (3. August 2018)

timtim schrieb:


> Jeffsy jagt eine Woche lang ein Rallon vor sich her .....
> Anhang anzeigen 757927



cool. wo treibt ihr euch da rum?


----------



## Suffke (3. August 2018)

Noch gaaanz frisch. Grad mal 3 Touren hinter sich. Ich liebe meine Ziege


----------



## timtim (3. August 2018)

jedy schrieb:


> cool. wo treibt ihr euch da rum?


  Martelltal , Göflaner Scharte 23er Richtung Holy Hansen .....


----------



## Danny127 (4. August 2018)




----------



## JackZero (4. August 2018)

Eine Ziege bei ihren Artgenossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (4. August 2018)

Und weil es so schön ist, Gestern auf der Feierabendrunde


----------



## mmo2 (6. August 2018)

Also gut, war mal mit dem jeffsy Shooten, inzwischen wieder RaceFace Cockpit...


----------



## herbert2010 (6. August 2018)




----------



## homerkills (8. August 2018)

Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro in Wipperfürth bei der EnduroOne


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. August 2018)

Mein Jeffsy durfte heute mal im dreck spielen


----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2018)




----------



## Danny127 (11. August 2018)




----------



## TiCiLA (11. August 2018)




----------



## h4t3 (17. August 2018)

YT Capra CF stormgrey 27,5"
@MSB-X-Trail


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. August 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> YT Capra CF stormgrey 27,5"
> @MSB-X-Trail Anhang anzeigen 763546 Anhang anzeigen 763547 Anhang anzeigen 763549
> Anhang anzeigen 763550


Da werd ich auch gleich hin wenn mein Jeffsy da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (17. August 2018)

@h4t3
Sieht klein aus das Bike unter dir. Wie groß seid ihr denn so ?


----------



## h4t3 (17. August 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> @h4t3
> Sieht klein aus das Bike unter dir. Wie groß seid ihr denn so ?


Ist Größe L und ich bin 1,74m!


----------



## 2pi (17. August 2018)

OK, das 3. Bild von Oben täuscht offensichtlich etwas.
Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## sgclimber (17. August 2018)

Schöne Bilder... Sankt Andreasberg... da will ich mit meinem Capra am 31.08. hin.


----------



## Ascom87 (20. August 2018)

Jeffsy aka Packesel aufm Alp-X 2018.


----------



## timtim (21. August 2018)




----------



## Bomberpilot (22. August 2018)

Mein Capra 29" XXL:


----------



## OneTrustMan (26. August 2018)

Heute 1000hm schön im Dreck gefahren.


 


 
Eine halbe Stunde und 2 meiner Wunderlappen später und das Radl ist so gut wie neu


----------



## Norman11 (26. August 2018)

Bomberpilot schrieb:


> Mein Capra 29" XXL:



Tolles Bike!

Was ist das für ein Mud Guard vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomberpilot (26. August 2018)

Norman11 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike!
> 
> Was ist das für ein Mud Guard vorne?



Syncros Trail Fender


----------



## outfaced (27. August 2018)

Schick ... schützt aber nicht vom Dreck auf die Standrohre so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. August 2018)

Finde den Mudhugger interessant.
Am WE in La Bresse hat ja einige den dran.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2018)

Größe L, 29er


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. August 2018)

Cool! Schaut gut aus!


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. August 2018)

Im Dreck geballert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (28. August 2018)




----------



## OneTrustMan (30. August 2018)

Und wieder Park Action mit dem Capra


----------



## cane (30. August 2018)

Gestern ist mein Jeffsy angekommen. Selbst bei Sauerländer Nieselwetter und schlechtem Licht gefällt mir die Farbe, daher habe ich fix zwei Bilder vor dem Haus aufgenommen.





First ride on the new Jeffsy (2/2) by daniel.halbe, auf Flickr




First ride on the new Jeffsy (1/2) by daniel.halbe, auf Flickr

Grüße aus dem Sauerland,
cane


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. August 2018)

Schaut gut aus! Gruß in die Heimat!


----------



## edeltoaster (31. August 2018)




----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

So...neue Reifen und tubeless macht 14,2 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Cool! 

Aber die Sattelstütze sieht ganz schön hoch aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

Geht nicht anders, sonst habe ich beim pedalieren die Knie zu sehr angewinkelt.
Das Bike ist vorne sehr flach. Hat ja ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr.
Am Spectral ist das mal eben 3 cm länger!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Ah okay. Mal sehen wie meins aussehen wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Hier mein Jeffsy AL Comp in 27.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (2. September 2018)

Yeah. Gute Farbkombi.


----------



## r4sta-jn (2. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 768190 Anhang anzeigen 768191 Anhang anzeigen 768192 Anhang anzeigen 768193 Hier mein Jeffsy AL Comp in 27.5.


Die Sattelposition sieht aber sehr unangenehm aus ;-)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. September 2018)

Ja hatte ich vergessen einzustellen vor der Fahrt


----------



## jaja007 (2. September 2018)

Diese Woche in Kobarid Slowenien


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. September 2018)

Heute in Leogang geballert.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute in Leogang geballert.Anhang anzeigen 768952 Anhang anzeigen 768953



Gute Reifencombo!


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. September 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Gute Reifencombo!


Der hintere ist heute nicht ganz ohne Schaden davon gekommen.
Gut das die so stabil sind. 
Vieleicht sollte ich hinten einfach auch ein Mary aufziehen


----------



## dia-mandt (4. September 2018)

Wow...das ist ja mal richtig ausgerissen. Verdammt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. September 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wow...das ist ja mal richtig ausgerissen. Verdammt.


Hah, und heute Früh so wie zu erwarten war die Luft fast runter.
Ich habe die Stelle erst einmal mit meinen "tatsächlichen Industriekleber" versiegelt und wieder aufgepumpt.
Mal schauen obs hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Kein neuer Reifen zur Hand?


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kein neuer Reifen zur Hand?


Die Händler hier haben keine Super Gravity Edition von MM da.
Nur die Normalen.
Die will ich aber nicht.
Ich komme eh nur noch Morgen zum ballern und dann gehts langsam wieder Richtung Heimat.
Da bestelle ich mir einfach einen neuen.

Edit: Mein Flicken hält super!


----------



## xlacherx (4. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die Händler hier haben keine Super Gravity Edition von MM da.
> Nur die Normalen.
> Die will ich aber nicht.
> Ich komme eh nur noch Morgen zum ballern und dann gehts langsam wieder Richtung Heimat.
> ...



Schreib den Schwalbe Support an ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. September 2018)

Heut die Trails in meiner Heimat wieder neu entdeckt.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2306587]
	
[/URL]

Das Jeffsy ist wirklich ein verdammt gutes Bike


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Rischar (5. September 2018)

Der Geräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (5. September 2018)

Heute in Saalbach.
Der Hacklberg Trail ist echt geil 
Nach 2 Runden war mein Hinterreifen dann entgültig fertig


----------



## Die Tante T. (6. September 2018)

Bomberpilot schrieb:


> Mein Capra 29" XXL:


geil..wie passt der Coil zum Capra ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kein neuer Reifen zur Hand?


Jetzt doch 
Gut das ich meinen Tire Booster mit habe


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

So, neuen Reifen gleich mal Artgerecht eingeweiht


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. September 2018)

Mit neuer Gabel fährt sich Top, letzte Woche in Plose und Kronplatz getestet


----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2018)

Hier stand quatsch....


----------



## Bomberpilot (6. September 2018)

Die Tante T. schrieb:


> geil..wie passt der Coil zum Capra ?



Für den von mir bevorzugten Einsatzbereich (Fokus auf bergab und hochkommen ist nur mittel zum Zweck) bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich warte derzeit nur auf eine etwas härtere Feder, sonst wär er perfekt! Des Ansprechverhalten ist erwartungsgemäß schon ne ganze Ecke besser...


----------



## jedy (7. September 2018)




----------



## mmo2 (8. September 2018)

Letzte Woche in Saalbach


----------



## zmitti (8. September 2018)

Best friends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (8. September 2018)

in Saalbach war ich letzte Woche auch ... vielleicht hat man sich sogar gesehen


----------



## mmo2 (8. September 2018)

Hab dort einige YT fahren sehen


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. September 2018)

Da war ich diese Woche.
Sehr schöne Aussicht vonganz Oben.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2307825]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Roc-Ker (8. September 2018)

YT Tues AL 2018!


----------



## cegsche (13. September 2018)

Bikeurlaub #3 für dieses Jahr:
Livigno
(Lenzerheide zum Worldchamps schauen) 
Nauders inkl. Ausflug nach Sölden

Nauders kann ich jedem Singletrail-Lieberhaber empfehlen. Sölden sowieso für die flowige Fraktion und die Naturtrails


----------



## edeltoaster (13. September 2018)

Sehr geile Bilder! Aus Interesse, wie findest den Maxxis Aggressor und welche (Felgen/)Reifenbreiten nutzt du? DHF/Aggressor wäre tendenziell meine nächste Wahl.


----------



## cegsche (14. September 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder! Aus Interesse, wie findest den Maxxis Aggressor und welche (Felgen/)Reifenbreiten nutzt du? DHF/Aggressor wäre tendenziell meine nächste Wahl.



Danke

Ich finde der Aggressor als HR hervorragend. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel Grip er hat. Wenn es sehr matschig wird (Winter) dann Wechsel ich allerdings auf den Highroller II als HR. 

Den Aggressor fahre ich tubeless als 27,5x2.3 doubledown auf den ethirteen TRS mit 30 mm. 

Vorne DHF und hinten Aggressor ist für mich die beste Kombi für die überwiegende Zeit des Jahres und die Trails die ich fahre.


----------



## edeltoaster (14. September 2018)

Und vorne den DHF in WT 2.5? Oder 2.3? Fahre fast nur Pfälzer Wald, schwanke hinten noch ob nicht doch besser DHR2 2.3/WT 2.4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cegsche (14. September 2018)

Jo, den DHF in 2.5 WT.


----------



## Danny127 (14. September 2018)

Viele Grüße aus dem Trailcenter Punta Ala in der Toskana


----------



## cane (15. September 2018)

Erste Testfahrt mit den neuen Tourenreifen zu Hause im Sauerland. Die TRS Pellen sind im Mittelgebirge überdimensioniert und machen keinen Spaß.


----------



## zmitti (15. September 2018)

cane schrieb:


> Erste Testfahrt mit den neuen Tourenreifen zu Hause im Sauerland. Die TRS Pellen sind im Mittelgebirge überdimensioniert und machen keinen Spaß.



Das Rot is so der Hammer glaub ich hol mir ne mattrote Folie für meins


----------



## michlbike (15. September 2018)

cegsche schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich finde der Aggressor als HR hervorragend. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel Grip er hat. Wenn es sehr matschig wird (Winter) dann Wechsel ich allerdings auf den Highroller II als HR.
> 
> ...


Und DHRII WT und Aggressor in Kombi ist ebenfalls spitze ...


----------



## PhilBoss (15. September 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Das Rot is so der Hammer glaub ich hol mir ne mattrote Folie für meins



Falls du das mit der Folie echt machst, würde mich stark interessieren, welche Folie du da nimmst! Hab nämlich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt! Gute Idee auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (17. September 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Das Rot is so der Hammer glaub ich hol mir ne mattrote Folie für meins



Dann nochmal Rot für dich von meiner runde durchs Wildenburger Land gestern.

Hier Alben / Stream von der roten Rakete:
https://flic.kr/s/aHsmpbfdbn
https://www.instagram.com/daniel.halbe/




73_04062-2400 by daniel.halbe, auf Flickr




73_04077-2400 by daniel.halbe, auf Flickr



mfg
cane


----------



## jensar (17. September 2018)

Letzte Woche in Saalbach.


----------



## homerkills (17. September 2018)

Saalbach kann ick ooch


----------



## Rischar (17. September 2018)

Rot kann ich auch


----------



## homerkills (17. September 2018)

gleich noch eins hinterher...Spielecktrails..(oberhalb Hochalmtrail)


----------



## jensar (18. September 2018)

Rot kann ich auch


----------



## wilbur.walsh (18. September 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt! Fazit: kleineres Kettenblatt bestellt


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. September 2018)

jensar schrieb:


> Rot kann ich auchAnhang anzeigen 773953


Wie fährt sich die Gabel im Vergleich zu alten Lyric?


----------



## jensar (18. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich die Gabel im Vergleich zu alten Lyric?


Besseres Ansprechverhalten und in der Hsc Stufe gibt sie ein super Sicherheitsgefühl wenn es steil, schnell und stufig wird.


----------



## suital (18. September 2018)

Mal ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt auf den Hometrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny127 (19. September 2018)

Monte Arsenti


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2018)

...die Tage werden wieder kürzer.


----------



## Tim_Timson (19. September 2018)

Welche Fender sind das, die ihr da an euren Jeffsy´s habt?


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2018)

auf dem Bild an meinem 27er J ist einer von Reverse.


----------



## Danny127 (20. September 2018)

Meiner ist von BC und der orange Aufdruck passt perfekt zu den orangen decals am cf pro race


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. September 2018)




----------



## Blacksheep87 (20. September 2018)

Sölden, Neid... will auch


----------



## Marius96 (22. September 2018)

YT Jeffsy 27 AL. Weitestgehend standard bis auf den DVO Topaz mit 65mm Hub, der AWK in der 34er und Shimano XT Bremsen.


----------



## edeltoaster (23. September 2018)

Marius96 schrieb:


> YT Jeffsy 27 AL. Weitestgehend standard bis auf den DVO Topaz mit 65mm Hub, der AWK in der 34er und Shimano XT Bremsen.


Oha, erzähl mal was über AWK in der 34 Rhythm. 160€ kostet die Sache, richtig? Hast du die Gabel auch noch getraveled oder sowas für das höhere Heck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (23. September 2018)

Ja genau, 160€. Würde ich auch wieder ausgeben. Ohne die Awk hat mir die Gabel gar nicht gefallen, zu wenig Progression und nachdem ich 2-3 Spacer drin hatte wurde die nur bockig zu fahren. Mit der AWK fahre ich gut 20-25 Psi weniger in der großen Kammer, das macht die Gabel schon mal sensibler. In die kleine Kammer der AWK kannst du dann für die nötige Progression Druck reingeben und ausprobieren wie du möchtest.
FW hab ich nicht getravelt, für die Rhythm gibt's so direkt keinen 160mm Airshaft. Fährt sich aber auch so ganz geil, man merkt aber trotzdem das die Rhythm härteres Geballer nicht so mag, das passt dem Topaz schon viel eher. Nichts desto trotz ne top Sache wenn man nicht direkt eine neue Gabel kaufen will. Ohne das Ding wäre schon längst eine Pike oder Yari rein gekommen, aber so kann man die Kombi schon ganz gut fahren.


----------



## Muroman (23. September 2018)

hey leute ich habe mir ein jeffsy cf 27 bestellt weils bei yt rabatt auf die bikes gab und ich dsnn zugreifen musste. Leider gab es das Bike nur in grösse M .
Laut grössentabelle auf der Yt seite passt das bei meiner grösse ( 1.73)
Was sagt ihr dazu? Meint ihr das passt? Soll ja nicht wie ein Kinderfahrrad unter mir aussehen

Grüße muroman


----------



## 2pi (23. September 2018)

Das passt theoretisch. Bin 1,78 und fahre auch M.
Aber es kommt auch auf die Schrittlänge an wegen der Sattelstütze. Habe 82..83cm und die Stütze ist ca. 2,5..3cm ausgezogen.

P.S. Das hier ist ein "Galerie Thread"


----------



## Muroman (23. September 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Das passt. Bin 1,78 und fahre auch M.
> 
> P.S. Das hier ist ein "Galerie Thread"


 super vielen dank.
das ist mir eben eingefallen als ich die Überschrift in der benachrichtigungsmail gelesen habe ^^ sorry dafür. 

Grüße muro


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2018)

Mit Sattel unten sieht es doch völlig normal aus .
Capra 29 al xxl "Race", Debonair 2 Schaft, x1 Kassette, 30er Stahlblatt, 175er Aeffect, Brand-X Stütze da e13 gleich kaputt, Slaughter Grid hinten.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. September 2018)

Wo fährt man damit in der Nähe von Leipzig?
Schöne am Cossi entlang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. September 2018)

*


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wo fährt man damit in der Nähe von Leipzig?
> Schöne am Cossi entlang?


Guckst du Trailforks. Foto ist Mimo. Auf dem Weg dahin gibt es Treppen, die reichen für 95% Federweg Ausnutzung (~1.20 ins Flat).


----------



## Roc-Ker (29. September 2018)

Downhillen auf der Halde.


----------



## Flash_Matze (29. September 2018)

.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (1. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem aufbau wundere ich mich, wieso du nicht gleich ein capra gekauft hast.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2018)

So dann hier auch noch mal


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Rischar (4. Oktober 2018)

Nordkette mit jeffsy... nicht schlecht 
Wie war's?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Oktober 2018)

Es war doch extremer als erwartet.
Anfangs gings noch gut, aber dieses lose Gestein und das Gefälle sind mir dann doch zu extrem.
Musste da immer wieder mal schieben, da fehlt ganz einfach der Mut und etwas fahrerisches können.

Aber ab der hälfte wirds schon fast flowig 

4,3km, 943HM in 30min


----------



## feind84 (4. Oktober 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nordkette mit jeffsy... nicht schlecht
> Wie war's?



Der Trail ist wohl Jeffsy "untauglich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (4. Oktober 2018)

Sam Hills Rekord ist unter 10 min. Ich find die Nordkette geil


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab irgendwas von 7min30 gehört/gelesen.
Weiß aber nicht ob da die kompl. Strecke gefahren wurde und wer es war kp.


----------



## edeltoaster (5. Oktober 2018)

feind84 schrieb:


> Der Trail ist wohl Jeffsy "untauglich"


Aber ist doch ALL-Mountain! 
Ne, im ernst, vor zehn Jahren (und mehr) wär man mit ganz anderem Material runter und es ging auch.


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwas von 7min30 gehört/gelesen.
> Weiß aber nicht ob da die kompl. Strecke gefahren wurde und wer es war kp.


Vlt habe ich es auch nicht korrekt im Kopf. Ja, teilweise war es nicht die komplette Strecke, meine ich such. 
Whatever... eine der anstrengensten Strecken, die ich je gefahren bin


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. Oktober 2018)

Mir gefällt sie auch, irgendwann mal will ich sie ohne zu schieben durchfahren, aber das ist noch in sehr weiter ferne 


In den Videos sieht man bei weitem nicht wie steil es wirklich ist, auch sieht man die ganzen Stufen/Absätze nicht und das lose Geröll auch nicht.

Das war mit ein Grund dass ich es überhaupt gewagt habe.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich durfte im Bikepark Sant Andreasberg auch feststellen das Videos bei YouTube das Relief quasi fast glatt bügeln.
Da stehste vor nen Drop und auf einmal ist der doch 2m statt 50cm


----------



## Flash_Matze (6. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## JackZero (8. Oktober 2018)

Geiler Oktober....


----------



## JackZero (8. Oktober 2018)

Und weil es so schön ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aussie81 (8. Oktober 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist.....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 781244 Anhang anzeigen 781245


Wo sind die schönen Fotos aufgenommen worden?


----------



## edeltoaster (8. Oktober 2018)

Echt sehr geil @JackZero 
Da kack' ich mit meinem schnöden Pfälzer Wald ab!


----------



## JackZero (9. Oktober 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Wo sind die schönen Fotos aufgenommen worden?



Die ersten Bilder sind am Blindsee.
Der Lärchenwald auf den unteren Bildern ist bei Ehrwald.
Wenn man vom Blindsee (am Mittersee vorbei) über Biberwier nach Ehrwald fährt kommt man da lang.

@edeltoaster : Pfälzer Wald ist auch sehr schön, die Trails dort werden oft unterschätzt.


----------



## 2pi (9. Oktober 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder sind am Blindsee.
> Der Lärchenwald auf den unteren Bildern ist bei Ehrwald.
> Wenn man vom Blindsee (am Mittersee vorbei) über Biberwier nach Ehrwald fährt kommt man da lang.


Ha ! Dann war ich da auch schon (Urlaub in Lermoos). Ist ne geile Atmosphäre in dem Wald. Auenland mässig


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ahhh Zugspitzarena gelle?!
Bin vor 5 Jahren von Bichelbach aus gestartet.
Leider mit ner Reuse von Ghost AMR und nich mit nen schicken Jeffsy


----------



## JackZero (9. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ahhh Zugspitzarena gelle?!
> .......................nich mit nen schicken Jeffsy



Genau, sind nur 45min (mit dem Auto) von meinem Wohnort, gehört quasi zu meinen regelmäßigen Runden.
Das Rad ist ein schickes Capra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde gleich lang brauchen, aber es graust mich so sehr den Fernpass rauf zu fahren.

Das ganz Jahr nehm ichs mir schon vor


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt mit Mudhugger...aber der Oktober ist so golden wie er nur sein kann
Am Samstag geht's in Bikepark Hahnenklee zum ballern...geiel!!!!


----------



## Danny127 (11. Oktober 2018)

Lässt sich der Waldboden zur Zeit gut fahren <3


----------



## chost (12. Oktober 2018)

Jeffsy in seiner neuen Heimat 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## seven21 (13. Oktober 2018)

Der Herbst ist eigentlich die beste Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## 2pi (13. Oktober 2018)

Heute mit meinem Schweiss auf der Hausrunde getauft 
Nicht, daß ich es dort bräuchte, aber der Unterschied zum Jeffsy ist deutlich. Bergab fühlt es sich einfach nur hammermäßig an ! Es macht also genau das besser, wofür ich es geholt habe: Für alpines mit Lift und nicht nur strampeln. Minidownhiller eben.

Hier auf den Bildern sieht man es wieder nicht. Aber das Fahrrad ist eigentlich nicht weiß. Es hat einen Grauton, der auch in der prallen Sonne je nach Einfallswinkel verschwindet.

Griffe habe ich bereits getauscht gegen SQLab 7OX. Der Sattel fliegt auch noch runter und die Schläuche raus. Der Rest bleibt erst mal so inkl. Kettenblatt. Ist mal wieder ein Trainingsreiz 

Also, welcome 27er Ziege !


----------



## MirkoX (13. Oktober 2018)

Pfalz/Kalmit heute mit dem Jeffsy


----------



## Sportbecker (14. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal den Wald aufgeräumt :-D


----------



## 2pi (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja, pack mal den Schrott weg  Schwarz/weißes Fahrrad, ist ja nicht mit anzusehen


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2018)

Pause muss sein, hab dann mal mein Sofa mitgenommen. Alter Mann muss es ja schön bequem haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 787424


Hast du die blauen Decals an der Gabel nachträglich angebracht?


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hast du die blauen Decals an der Gabel nachträglich angebracht?


Ja


----------



## 2pi (1. November 2018)

Not for sale


----------



## JackZero (1. November 2018)

Feiertagswetter genutzt;-)


----------



## SoundVibration (2. November 2018)

Die Häufigkeit der Carbon Capra CF Pro + Jeffsy ist auffällig, bei meiner letzten Tour sah es schon wie ne Ausfahrt vom Werksteam aus  Have fun, auf den Rur Trails, ab Minute 1 geht es nur noch runter! Vorher nur hoch. Also direkt bei Minute 1 einsteigen für Euch


----------



## herbert2010 (6. November 2018)




----------



## brommel_365 (7. November 2018)

Bomberpilot schrieb:


> Mein Capra 29" XXL:


Wie schwer bist du? Was für eine Feder hast du verbaut? Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2018)

Mal ne etwas andere ansicht von meinen Capra CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. November 2018)

Langsam aber sicher ist nur noch der Rahmen original


----------



## Bomberpilot (11. November 2018)

brommel_365 schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du? Was für eine Feder hast du verbaut? Gruß



Fahr derzeit ne 550er bei ca. 95kg...


----------



## mmo2 (11. November 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 793170 Langsam aber sicher ist nur noch der Rahmen original


Könnte fast meines sein.....


----------



## Sushi1976 (11. November 2018)

Neuer Lenker und neue Bremse


----------



## chost (11. November 2018)

@Sushi1976 
Ein wenig dreck würde dem Rad gut stehen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## jonny jumper (12. November 2018)

Montiert und foliert steht es bereit für die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny jumper (12. November 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 794559 Anhang anzeigen 794560


----------



## brommel_365 (16. November 2018)

Mein Twentyniner


----------



## 2pi (25. November 2018)

So kann der Winter bleiben...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> So kann der Winter bleiben...


Jopp dem stimm ich dir zu
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2335091]
	
[/URL]


----------



## herbert2010 (25. November 2018)

Viel zu warm jetzt muß dann mal endlich schnee zum biken her


----------



## GeorgeP (26. November 2018)

Dann mal meins


----------



## herbert2010 (29. November 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798997
> 
> Viel zu warm jetzt muß dann mal endlich schnee zum biken her


Und da is er schon 



 

Lg


----------



## JackZero (12. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Winterservice


----------



## Agent500 (15. Dezember 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Kleiner Winterservice



Kenn ich. 

Wie war das nochmal? *Enduro ist mehr als die Summe aller Teile.*


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Kenn ich.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal? *Enduro ist mehr als die Summe aller Teile.*


Sehr schönes Bild
Fettet ihr die Lager vom Hinterbau eigenlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (15. Dezember 2018)

Och bei der Gelegenheit - wieviel wiegen denn der nackte Rahmen (ohne KeFü), Dämpfer und Forke?


----------



## seven21 (15. Dezember 2018)

Da bekommt man ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Agent500 (15. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> wieviel wiegen denn der nackte Rahmen (ohne KeFü), Dämpfer und Forke?



Ist ein Capra 27 AL in XXL.
Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe ist dementsprechend mit L, XL und XXL identisch.
Hier die Angaben. 

Kettenstrebe mit Kettenstrebenschutz: 472g _(keine Lager enthalten, da in Sitzstrebe)_
Sitzstrebe mit Lagern und Kettenschutz: 695g _(ohne Schrauben & hintere Steckachse)_
Rahmen wie auf Bild mit Wippe und Lagern, ohne Kettenführung, in XXL: ca. 2265g

Sollten also so um die 3432g sein + die Schrauben des Hinterbaus. Schätze alles zusammen knapp unter 3500g. _(ohne hintere Steckachse)_



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild
> Fettet ihr die Lager vom Hinterbau eigenlich?



Danke.
Ich hab ein bisschen Fett reingeschmiert.
Als Schutz, damit es das Wasser etwas schwerer hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2018)

Warum und wozu hast du es so auseinander genommen? War was kaputt??
Meins ist nach 500km noch wie neu.


----------



## RK85 (15. Dezember 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild
> Fettet ihr die Lager vom Hinterbau eigenlich?



Hab bei meinen Capra als es neu war gleich nach gefettet und jetzt nach einem Jahr zum Winterservice auch die Lager gereinigt und neues Fett rein gemacht


----------



## JackZero (16. Dezember 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild
> Fettet ihr die Lager vom Hinterbau eigenlich?



Ja, habe als es neu war eine Fettpackung in alle Lager gemacht, und jetzt nach einer Saison wieder "aufgefüllt".
Mache ich bei allen Fullies so, damit habe ich was die Lebensdauer der Lager angeht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Außerdem kann man so mal den ganzen Dreck aus den sonst unzugänglichen Stellen raus putzen;-)


----------



## mmo2 (16. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Tipp......Das Fett vorm einfüllen in das Lager gut erwärmen, bis es fast flüssig ist. Verteilt sich besser, und kommt überall hin.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Agent500 (16. Dezember 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum und wozu hast du es so auseinander genommen? War was kaputt??



Du hast Recht, eigentlich braucht man das Bike nicht so weit auseinanderzubauen. War ne Mischung aus Interesse, Service, Defekt und Upgrades.

Da ich die Gabel auf DebonAir umgebaut und von 170 auf 180mm umgerüstet habe, musste die eh raus. Das gleiche galt für die Kurbel da Kettenblattwechsel von 32 auf 30 Zähne. Gleichzeitig habe ich noch Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Schaltwerk, Trigger, Schaltzughülle, Griffe, Bashguard, Schläuche und Hinterreifen gewechselt, da musste das Bike eh ein bisschen zerlegt werden.

Zudem hatte sich bei mir, trotz richtigem Drehmoment, nach ca. 20.000 Tiefenmetern die Schaltwerksschraube etwas gelöst. Das führte dazu, dass das Schaltwerk auf wurzligen Strecken unten gegen das Ende der Sitzstrebe schlug. 
Leider habe ich erst gedacht, das sei das Klappern der innenverlegten Züge und bin erstmal weitergefahren. Waren zudem die letzten zwei Tage im Bikeurlaub und da dachte ich mir, schaust du halt zuhause in Ruhe nach.

Das Problem selbst wäre jetzt nicht so tragisch gewesen, wenn YT nicht gleichzeitig vergessen hätte bei meinem Bike den Rahmenschutz am Ende der Sitzstrebe anzubringen (37. RD PROTECTOR).
Dadurch hat das gelöste Schaltwerk die Alu Kettenstrebe am unteren Ende beschädigt.
Nach Rücksprache mit YT reicht das aber nicht für ein Crash-Replacement aus und sei weiterhin stabil. Hab es nun leicht angeschliffen, poliert und schwarz lackiert, fällt daher nicht mehr auf. Mal sehen ob mir YT freundlicherweise noch den RD Protector zuschickt, ansonsten baue ich selbst was. In dem Zusammenhang hat auch das Schaltauge und Schaltwerk etwas abbekommen, daher auch hier der Wechsel.

Als Konsequenz habe ich die Schaltwerksschraube jetzt mit Schraubensicherung versehen und werde die, bei gondelunterstützen Bikeurlauben mit vielen Tiefenmetern in kurzer Zeit, alle paar Tage mal checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2018)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis, werde ich bei meinem gleich mal schauen. Dachte schon, du wolltest umlackieren oder komplett entlacken...

Hab erst 5ktm...ist doch flach hier.


----------



## Agent500 (17. Dezember 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dachte schon, du wolltest umlackieren oder komplett entlacken...



Den Gedanken hatte ich schon, war mir dann für diese Wintersaison aber doch zuviel gebastelt. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Dezember 2018)

Auf der Halde!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Den Regen halbwegs sinnvoll genutzt...



Schnell Dreck eingeweicht und den Regen abspülen lassen

Hinten jetzt mit Mudhugger short und vorn mit Syncros Trail Fender.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. Dezember 2018)

Da hat man mal wieder Zeit und will
mal im Schnee fahren und schon schmilzt er weg


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Dezember 2018)

Tach auch!
Ich seh hier ja etliche von euch die andere Griffe montiert haben.
Ich hab mir die GD1 geholt, fassen sich Klasse an Aber durch diese Gunmilippe kann ich gar nicht mehr richtig schalten (hintere Hebel) hat jemand das auch schon gehabt und ne Lösung parat? Den SLX Hebel kann man nicht in der Höhe einstellen.
Fährt jemand den GA2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (29. Dezember 2018)




----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

Jeffsy 27 mit 2.8er Reifen für mehr Winter Spaß 
Vorne trotz Non Boost ohne Probleme.
Hinten musste ich den Gummischutz ein wenig kürzen. Jetzt sind da noch 5mm zu Streben platz.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Dezember 2018)

Morgendliche Schlammschlacht mit sprichwörtlichen Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Stephan1970 (4. Januar 2019)

Keltentrail Miltenberg (MIL1)


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2019)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Januar 2019)




----------



## 2pi (6. Januar 2019)

Also bei @herbert2010 s Flasche bin ich mal wieder nicht sicher...


----------



## Sportbecker (6. Januar 2019)

Könnte ein Talisker sein...


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Januar 2019)

@herbert2010 , wie macht sich denn der Aggressor WT im Schnee? Das ist ja quasi worst-case für das Profil im Speziellen?
Schwanke für das Frühjahr am Hinterrad (Jeffsy 27, i30 Felgen) zwischen Aggressor WT und dem play-it-safe DHR2 (möchte etwas besser rollendes als den HR2), Am Vorderrad definitiv den DHF WT. Alternativ denke ich über Schwalbe mit MM/NN in 2.35 nach, habe aber Angst den Nobby Nic kostet es frühzeitig. Warum gibt's den Hans Dampf denn nicht in Addix Speedgrip als 2.35!?  Oder gar Schwalbe 2.6er mit Apex? Die Qual der Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (7. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> @herbert2010 , wie macht sich denn der Aggressor WT im Schnee? Das ist ja quasi worst-case für das Profil im Speziellen?
> Schwanke für das Frühjahr am Hinterrad (Jeffsy 27, i30 Felgen) zwischen Aggressor WT und dem play-it-safe DHR2 (möchte etwas besser rollendes als den HR2), Am Vorderrad definitiv den DHF WT. Alternativ denke ich über Schwalbe mit MM/NN in 2.35 nach, habe aber Angst den Nobby Nic kostet es frühzeitig. Warum gibt's den Hans Dampf denn nicht in Addix Speedgrip als 2.35!?  Oder gar Schwalbe 2.6er mit Apex? Die Qual der Wahl!


Schnee ist für keinen reifen eine Herausvorderung   ich bin den 2.5 Aggressor schon am 27,5 in 2,5 gefahren da ich finde das er für den gripp den er bietet einen super rw hat, rollt leichter als ein dhr2, und im Gegensatz zu einigen andern finde ich ihm auch bei Tiefen Bedingungen völlig ausreichend, für den sommer nehme ich dann entweder NN oder RR die reichen mir im normal fall für alles

vorne darf der HillBilly 2.6 das ganze jahr bleiben der hat mich absolut überzeugt.

lg Herbert


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Januar 2019)

Moin!
Den Hans Dampf gibt's doch in Speedgrip
Ich überlege den Ardent hinten drauf zu ziehen.
Soll gut rollen und weniger Rollwiederstand haben.
Am VR find ich den HR2 gut, soweit ich das nach den trockenen Sommer und Bikeparkeinsatz einschätzen kann. Wie naße Wurzeln funktionieren bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Januar 2019)

Finde den HR2 jetzt im feuchten Winter echt gut! Gerade als der Sommer sehr trocken war, war ich mit dem High Roller 2 vorne nicht so glücklich weil 2-3 mal weggerutscht.


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Den Hans Dampf gibt's doch in Speedgrip


Aber nicht in 2.35" Breite, nur in 2.6".


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Januar 2019)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...evolution-27-5-2-35-snakeskin-addix-speedgrip
Schlag zu.
Haben die den aus den Programm genommen?
Mir war so als ob es den immer gab


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Finde den HR2 jetzt im feuchten Winter echt gut! Gerade als der Sommer sehr trocken war, war ich mit dem High Roller 2 vorne nicht so glücklich weil 2-3 mal weggerutscht.


So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen
Als es Staubtrocken war und der Boden sich förmlich auflöste rutschte ich auch weg aber da braucht man vllt vorn noch was viel derberes wie der Shorty(?).
Falls du den MM testen willst...der ist auch richtig gut. Hatte ich am Trailhardtail.


----------



## jedy (7. Januar 2019)

der HR2 ist doch eigentlich dafür bekannt, dass der Grenzbereich sehr klein ist und Grip schlagartig abreißt - gerade im Trockenen. Im Nassen fand ich ihn sowieso eine Katastrophe. Aber - wie so oft bei Reifen - nur meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...evolution-27-5-2-35-snakeskin-addix-speedgrip
> Schlag zu.
> Haben die den aus den Programm genommen?
> Mir war so als ob es den immer gab


Das ist das alte Modell.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen
> Als es Staubtrocken war und der Boden sich förmlich auflöste rutschte ich auch weg aber da braucht man vllt vorn noch was viel derberes wie der Shorty(?).
> Falls du den MM testen willst...der ist auch richtig gut. Hatte ich am Trailhardtail.


Ne, denke der DHR ist da das Topding. Beim Shorty würde ich ein wegknicken der Stollen erwarten.



jedy schrieb:


> der HR2 ist doch eigentlich dafür bekannt, dass der Grenzbereich sehr klein ist und Grip schlagartig abreißt - gerade im Trockenen.


Ja, unterschreibe ich so. Hätte ich auch nie gekauft, war halt drauf und ging gut genug.


----------



## kit3 (10. Januar 2019)

Moin, überlege mir das Capra in Größe M zu kaufen. Würde gerne sehen wie das Rad aussieht in der Größe. Fahr aktuell das Spectral in Größe M, welches aber ein 2 cm längeres Sitzrohr hat. Bin 1,82m. Find es nicht schön wenn die Sattelstütze zu weit rausschaut. Mein Sender hat auch Größe M, daher kommt das Capra nicht in Größe L in Frage. Wär also super wenn ein paar M Fahrer ein Bild posten könnten. Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. Januar 2019)

Mit 182cm bist du lt. Yt schon fast bei XL, also L würde ich schon nehmen.


----------



## 2pi (10. Januar 2019)

Auf jeden Fall mindestens L.
Größenberatungen hier entlang, Laufradgröße mitbringen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sammelthread-groessenberatung-fuer-yt-bikes.881664/


----------



## kit3 (10. Januar 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mit 182cm bist du lt. Yt schon fast bei XL, also L würde ich schon nehmen.



Mein Downhillbike wäre dann kleiner als mein normales Bike. Die Größenempfehlungen bei YT sind relativ.


----------



## agrof (10. Januar 2019)

Alles ist relativ. Ich habe mein Capra (2018) mit meinem Cube AMS 125 (aus 2008) vergleichen, trockene Daten:
Capra - size:L - Vorbau:40 mm
AMS 125 - size:M (18") - Vorbau:50 mm

Sattel-Lenker Abstand in normale Sitzposition beim Capra ist nur 10 mm länger. In der Perspective die sind fast identisch, und bei Sitzprobe die fallen sehr-sehr ähnlich auf. Bin selbst 180 cm hoch mit SL 80 cm, so ich schlage auch die Größe L vor.

Vor Bestellung hatte ich die Gelegenheit ein Meta V4.2 XL auszuprobieren, zur Info: ich saß an keine moderne MTB seit 10 Jahren. Ich war super überrascht, dass trotz die viele Marketing und Testberichtungen Blabla, ich konnte die erwartete Unterschied an "longer, slacker, super modern" Geometrie einfach nicht fühlen. So es blieb keine Frage für mich bei Größenwahl.

Ich hoffe, dies hielft ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## kit3 (10. Januar 2019)

agrof schrieb:


> Alles ist relativ. Ich habe mein Capra (2018) mit meinem Cube AMS 125 (aus 2008) vergleichen, trockene Daten:
> Capra - size:L - Vorbau:40 mm
> AMS 125 - size:M (18") - Vorbau:50 mm
> 
> Sattel-Lenker Abstand in normale Sitzposition beim Capra ist nur 10 mm länger. In der Perspective die sind fast identisch, und bei Sitzprobe die fallen sehr-sehr ähnlich auf. Bin selbst 180 cm hoch mit SL 80 cm, so ich schlage auch die Größe L vor.



Danke und ist ja alles nett gemeint! Werde aber nicht ein Enduro fahren welches einen längeren Radstand und Reach hat als mein Downhillbike! Ich wollte keine Ratschläge was für eine Größe ich brauche sondern ein paar Bilder von Capras in Größe M.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. Januar 2019)

edit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrof (10. Januar 2019)

Klaro. 
Ich habe dies für Dich gefunden: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2247315?q=capra+M&in=search
+
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...de-downhill-kein-jahr-alt/1027803449-217-2918


----------



## agrof (10. Januar 2019)

Trotzdem, ich schlage vor die Meinung von @h4t3 zu lesen:



h4t3 schrieb:


> (Capra CF 27,5" Größe L, 1,74m)
> Auf den Tabellen sind es nur Zahlen, das Capra es echt gefühlt kurz (meine persönliche Erfahrung) bin seit Jahren immer M gefahren und die Zahlen haben auch beim Capra M angedeutet. Im Bikepark dann Probe sitzen machen dürfen bei ein Typ (Capra CF PR 27,5 Größe M) und direkt festgestellt ne ich brauch definitiv eine L.



Und anschauen:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2301546


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Januar 2019)

agrof schrieb:


> Sattel-Lenker Abstand in normale Sitzposition beim Capra ist nur 10 mm länger. In der Perspective die sind fast identisch, und bei Sitzprobe die fallen sehr-sehr ähnlich auf. Bin selbst 180 cm hoch mit SL 80 cm, so ich schlage auch die Größe L vor.


Naja, aber das entscheide ist ja der Sitzwinkel im Bezug zur horizontale Oberrohrlänge.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das dein Cube einen flacheren Sitzwinkel hat. Laut Google 72,4°
Beim Capra ist ja bekannt das der Sitzwinkel steiler ist. Das lässt dann die horizontale Oberrohrlänge schrumpfen.
Wenn dein Capra trotz 10mm kürzeren Vorbau länger ist und das bei steileren Sitzwinkel dann ist der Unterschied definitiv da.


----------



## agrof (10. Januar 2019)

Fahren konnte ich nocht nicht (Farbe Umbau in progress), es hat mit sicherheit andere Verhältniss, nur Raum-her habe ich ein Gefühl. Aber jetzt sind wir wirklich off-topic, gleich zurück...


----------



## Agent500 (10. Januar 2019)

Kann gelöscht werden. Thx.


----------



## Rischar (10. Januar 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Danke und ist ja alles nett gemeint! Werde aber nicht ein Enduro fahren welches einen längeren Radstand und Reach hat als mein Downhillbike! Ich wollte keine Ratschläge was für eine Größe ich brauche sondern ein paar Bilder von Capras in Größe M.


Muss auch meinen Senf dazu geben 
War bei mir auch der Fall (enduro größer als dh rad). Sorry, dann ist dein DH Rad zu klein. Bei 1,82 definitiv L. Wenn nicht sogar XL. Hilft nix... vlt kannst du ja n größeren DH Rahmen günstig tauschen...


----------



## agrof (10. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute endlich die Foliearbeit geschafft... seit Anfang Dezember musste leider die Projekt warten. Jetzt noch einige Komponenten müssen ankommen, und Aufbau! 
Capra 29 AL Comp, transformiert zu Pearl black / Shiny black (Kettenstrebe ist Satin black). Ich habe 3M Folie benutzt, Logo kommt aus Transportbox, Mal sehen wie lange hält.
Was ich gelernt habe: zusammenschrauben immer bei Horst Link anzufangen, leider es gibt genügend Spannung in der Hinterbau, dass als zulezt dieses Manöver nicht machbar ist...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Januar 2019)

Upgrade für das Jeffsy. Ein sehr schöner Lenker der Descendant


----------



## edeltoaster (12. Januar 2019)

Wieviel Rise der Kollege? XT-Shifter, Lenker mit mehr Rise und Kettenblatt waren so meine 1. Jahr Änderungen. 
Im Frühjahr noch neue Reifen (DHF und DHR2 oder Aggressor oder MM/NN, noch unschlüssig), jetzt find ich die HR2 manchmal echt super passend.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Januar 2019)

Ist der DH mit 9 grad Backsweep 25mm Rise und 800 breit...ich bin gespannt

Ich bin 7 Jahre XT gefahren und wenn man auf einmal nicht mehr 2 Gänge auf den übernächsten schweren Gang durchdrücken kann vermisst man das schon (ich weis Luxusproblem).

Ich werd im Frühjahr hinten den Ardent testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerhasi (19. Januar 2019)

Heute zusammen gebaut


----------



## Tidi (19. Januar 2019)

... ick bau noch ...


----------



## MarKurte (20. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> ... ick bau noch ... Anhang anzeigen 816960


Fährst du auf sonem Sattel Touren?


----------



## Tidi (20. Januar 2019)

Jupp, ist ja extra in die Richtung umgestrickt der Hobel .... ist bequemer als er aussieht und schonmal um Welten bequemer als n Selle Italia SLR und der war schon besser als der originale Melkschemel.


----------



## psx0407 (20. Januar 2019)

aber wenn auf touren ausgerichtet, warum dann die vario-sattelstütze raus?
ich hab‘ das auch gemacht, aber halt am park-bike.


----------



## Tidi (20. Januar 2019)

... ich wusste, dass dis kommt ... 
Aufgrund meines Wohnortes nutze ich das Bike recht "digital" .... hier eher CC, wenn ich mal n WE bike fahre, dann eher Park ... demzufolge hier Stütze raus, im Park rein .... da brauch ich kein Dropper. Hat sich letztes Jahr am AL bewährt, die 10 Jahre an 301 & Co. ebenso, also auch wieder jetzt am CF so.


----------



## Cloner (20. Januar 2019)

Das Rad ist richtig geil, bin nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt super zufrieden!


----------



## buddlersen (21. Januar 2019)

Farblich komplett abgestimmt aufs Radl.


----------



## Tidi (21. Januar 2019)

Saugeil! 
PS: ... falls n Wunsch frei is - beim nächsten Mal bitte Chuck Norris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Januar 2019)

Das geht ja doch sehr ins Orange oder?
Auf den Webseiten sieht es schon rot aus.
Das Farbkonzept erinnert mich an ein Gaint Reign von vor 2 Jahren ca


----------



## mikemaniac (22. Januar 2019)

Sind doch einfach tolle Räder, der dunkle Winter kann uns YT-Fahrer mal


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Januar 2019)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Januar 2019)

Kalt aber leider kein Schnee


----------



## 2pi (22. Januar 2019)

Leider ?!? Kannst welchen von uns haben + Eis


----------



## N0S (22. Januar 2019)

Mein Winterprojekt... Aus rot wird schwarz mit dunklem Klarlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy86 (31. Januar 2019)

Servus,
Mal eine Frage, gibt es hier bike Besitzer mit der Farbe grau/schwarz bzw. dem Concrete grey/Black magic die mal gelbe Lenker und Pedale montiert haben? Oder andere Farbkombi ?

Hab mal zwei Beispiel Bilder hinzugefügt .

Gruß Dominik


----------



## agrof (2. Februar 2019)

Meins ist endlich Fahrbereit!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Februar 2019)

Freddy86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Mal eine Frage, gibt es hier bike Besitzer mit der Farbe grau/schwarz bzw. dem Concrete grey/Black magic die mal gelbe Lenker und Pedale montiert haben? Oder andere Farbkombi ?
> 
> Hab mal zwei Beispiel Bilder hinzugefügt .
> ...



Farblich Pedalle halt ich für Quatsch wenn man das Bike auch bewegen will.
Gelber Lenker passt doch. Der Fabio Schäfer hat an seinen Canyon einen verbaut.


----------



## Tidi (2. Februar 2019)

Midde Pedale kann man so oder so sehn ... wer sein Rad nach jeder Tour pflegt und wäscht, hat an gelben oder roten Pedalen genau so viel Spaß, wie an schwarzen. Pflegt man dat Rad nicht, sehn die Schwarzen genau so kake aus. 
Bei Griffen oder anderen Gummisachen bin ich bei dir, da wirds kritisch mit farbigen Teilen.


----------



## XHeldx (2. Februar 2019)

mikemaniac schrieb:


> Sind doch einfach tolle Räder, der dunkle Winter kann uns YT-Fahrer mal
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Mud Guard hinten und wie hast du ihn montiert?


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

@agrof

Schönes Bike, die schwarze Folie sieht gut aus. 
Jetzt brauchst du aber noch einen Fox Dämpfer oder zumindest mal orangene Aufkleber für den Super Deluxe.

Wer hat eigentlich mit der Unart angefangen die Sattelklemme falsch herum zu montieren?


----------



## mikemaniac (4. Februar 2019)

@XHeldx 

Hey, ist ein ganz normaler Marshguard für die Gabel, einfach nur mit jeweils einem kabelbinder links, rechts und zwei oben befestigt. Ich bilde mir ein dass es die Schwinge etwas schützt und den Stein-Beschuss auf dem Seatstay  vermindert. Vermutlich wäre etwas Verlängerung unten sogar noch besser. Der Syncros Mudguard zum schrauben für die Gabel ist übrigens auch extrem empfehlenswert  Wenn du noch ein Detailbild brauchst gern PM.


----------



## agrof (4. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @agrof
> 
> Schönes Bike, die schwarze Folie sieht gut aus.
> Jetzt brauchst du aber noch einen Fox Dämpfer oder zumindest mal orangene Aufkleber für den Super Deluxe.
> ...


Danke, danke! Eine DPX2 ist noch vorgesehen... irgendwann.

Ich bin an der Meinung, das die Schlitz für Klemmung ist / war immer an falsche Seite , kein Schutz vor Wasser und Matsch - ich habe die hier auch mit Folie abgedeckt.
Andere Gedanke warum die Klemme nach vorne sieht: die Klemmungskraft ist besser verteilt (die Schraube zieht nicht direkt bei der Schlitz), so die Sattelstütze sollte auch besser geschützt sein - in Theorie. Es hält, und schlimmer als "Original" ist es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Tidi (4. Februar 2019)

Laut TechSuppot von TUNE (Anfrage wg. etwas Anderem) hast du recht - in der Stellung soll die Klemmkraft tatsächlich größer sein.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> in der Stellung soll die Klemmkraft tatsächlich größer sein.



Leuchtet mir aktuell nicht ganz ein. Ist hier ein Ingenieur anwesend? 
Die größte Zugkraft müsste die Klemme doch in unmittelbarer Nähe der Schraube erzeugen. Gleichzeitig bietet, bei normaler Montage, der Schlitz im Sattelrohr die Möglichkeit zur maximalen Materialverformung. Die übliche Montage macht daher aus meiner Sicht Sinn.
Selbstverständlich funktioniert das auch anders herum problemlos, aber bei der normalen Installation müsste das Verhältnis aus Drehmoment der Schraube und Klemmkraft etwas besser sein.



agrof schrieb:


> Es hält, und schlimmer als "Original" ist es bestimmt nicht.



Klar das ist kein Problem, hält auch wunderbar, war mir nur an einigen Bikes in letzter Zeit aufgefallen. 
Gegen das Eindringen von Schmutz und Wasser fettet man die Stütze ja ein bisschen ein, hab da seit Jahren keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrof (4. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Leuchtet mir aktuell nicht ganz ein. Ist hier ein Ingenieur anwesend?
> Die größte Zugkraft müsste die Klemme doch in unmittelbarer Nähe der Schraube erzeugen. Gleichzeitig bietet, bei normaler Montage, der Schlitz im Sattelrohr die Möglichkeit zur maximalen Materialverformung.



Ich melde mich als Ingenieur ein!  Genau so ist es, wie Du beschreibst. Bei normale Sattelstütze habe ich auch kein Problem damit, aber bei verstellbare Varianten gibt es auch eine Herstellerhinweis: die Klemme nicht zu fest ziehen, da es an Wirkung Effekt haben kann - in extreme Fälle macht die Stütze kaputt. Deswegen habe ich die Klemme gedreht, um die - von Dir richtig geschrieben - maximale Materialverformung etwas optimieren, und um die Klemmungskraft besser zu verteilen, dadurch die potenzielle Deformation an Sattelstütze zu reduzieren. Ob wieviel das ausmacht, kann ich leider nicht beweisen/messen, aber Logik-her sollte funktionieren.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die normale Anwendung von Sattelklemme (Sclitz zu Schlitz) riesige Gefahr an verstellbare Sattelstützen bedeutet, die sind ja entsprechend entwickelt, und mann muss wirklich dumm an Schraube gehen etwas zu zerstören. Macht keine tiefe Gedanke über diese Geschichte, trotzdem für mich, diese Kleinigkeiten wie oben geschrieben helfen für meine technische Zen zu erreichen.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

@agrof

Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich wie du das meinst. Du machst es als Schutz gegen zu hohe Klemmkräfte. 
Da hast du natürlich bei Vario Sattelstützen Recht.

Ich nutze eine Reverb, da gibt Rockshox max. 6.7Nm an. 5-6Nm mit Drehmomentschlüssel, dann passt das bei mir perfekt.



agrof schrieb:


> Macht keine tiefe Gedanke über diese Geschichte



Hatte ich auch nicht vor. War mir nur aufgefallen.
Und beim Bikedesign sind es ja manchmal die Details die interessant sind. 



agrof schrieb:


> Eine DPX2 ist noch vorgesehen... irgendwann.



Gibt es den DPX2 denn als 250mm Version? Dachte da wäre bei 230x65mm Ende.


----------



## agrof (4. Februar 2019)

230x60 mm passt.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

agrof schrieb:


> 230x60 mm passt.


Stimmt, ist ja ein 29er. Hatte ich vergessen, war gedanklich bei 27.


----------



## Agent500 (13. Februar 2019)

YT Capra AL 27 XXL mit ein bisschen Lichtmalerei.


----------



## Jay_voh (13. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> YT Capra AL 27 XXL mit ein bisschen Lichtmalerei.


Sieht Badass aus - sehr gut!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Februar 2019)

Nabend!!
Mein Jeffsy ist jetzt fit für 2019 mit 160mm hinten und vorn


----------



## edeltoaster (14. Februar 2019)

Hui, und'n DPX2!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Februar 2019)

Ne nicht der Dpx, der Float X aus einen 2017er Jeffsy pro Race, funktioniert fantastisch das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ku77ni (15. Februar 2019)

Schickt doch mal bitte weitere Bilder von Ember Orangen Capras. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das nur die zwei von Cloner und buddlersen ausgeliefert worden sind. Außer deren Bildern finde ich nirgends Videos oder Bilder im www.


----------



## 2pi (15. Februar 2019)

Eine faszinierende Ähnlichkeit...






*Unten klicken !*

http://www.ritter-sport.de/de/produ...Index=0&categoryLabel=KAKAO-KLASSE&filter=all

Vielleicht der passende Pausensnack ? 

P.S. hab's geändert, damit es nicht klingt, als wolle ich über die Farbe lästern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Februar 2019)

[/QUOTE]


2pi schrieb:


> Eine faszinierende Ähnlichkeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich erinnert es stark an das Reign ltd aus 2016.
Und ja, ich persönlich seh mich an solchen Farben irgendwann satt.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (16. Februar 2019)




----------



## Rischar (16. Februar 2019)

Mich erinnert es stark an das Reign ltd aus 2016.
Und ja, ich persönlich seh mich an solchen Farben irgendwann satt.[/QUOTE]
Jo. Aber das reign war deutlich hässlicher mit diesen Farben  
Ich bin es damals für n halbes Jahr gefahren, bis ich endlich zu YT gefunden habe


----------



## ku77ni (16. Februar 2019)

Ich war ja anfangs ziemlich enttäuscht vom Far


2pi schrieb:


> Eine faszinierende Ähnlichkeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...verdammt, die schoki ist heute direkt bei mir im Einkaufswagen gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (16. Februar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mich erinnert es stark an das Reign ltd aus 2016.
> Und ja, ich persönlich seh mich an solchen Farben irgendwann satt.


Das hatte ich davor (siehe Bild). Die Farbe des Nachfolgers war jedoch eher Zufall aufgrund der besseren Verfügbarkeit.
Eigentlich wollte ich wieder ein grünes Rad, mit Rittersport-Orange-Blau kann ich dennoch sehr gut leben


----------



## Korner (17. Februar 2019)

Heute mal das Schneewittchen über die Berge gescheucht


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Februar 2019)

Locker flockige 15°, fuck yeah!


----------



## Marius96 (18. Februar 2019)

Jeffsy 27 mit 160mm Yari Debonair und 230x65mm DVO Topaz Air. Trailduro in Vollendung, mehr brauch ich nicht, jetzt wird nur noch erneuert was kaputt geht und ordentlich geballert.


----------



## Tidi (23. Februar 2019)

Nach ein zwei Änderungen nun bei 11,8kg und die Kiste geht mega! 
 ... I love Jeffsy


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Februar 2019)

Hast du den Hans Dampf in der Speedgrip Variante? Gibts 2019 ja nich mehr, nur in Soft.
Will auch auf Schwalbe wechseln...vorn MM und hinten ????


----------



## outfaced (23. Februar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ... Gibts 2019 ja nich mehr, nur in Soft...


Weil kein Sinn macht. Habs nur hinten bei mir. Schlechte Entscheidung  Werde aber immer besser beim Driften


----------



## Tidi (23. Februar 2019)

Ganz ehrlich - keen Plan ... hab für meene Frittenbude leichte Räder gekauft und die Pellen waren drauf, genau wie Peppis Reifennudel ... probier den Kram jetzt mal aus und lass mich überraschen ...


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Februar 2019)

Ein Jeffsy in seinem natürlichen Habitat, dem Trail.


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Februar 2019)

Heute eine schöne Wald Tour im tiefen Sand gefahren.
2.8er Reifen sei Dank kein Problem 
Und was man so alles findet abseits der Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Februar 2019)

Geiler Tag heut


----------



## molto23 (25. Februar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Nach ein zwei Änderungen nun bei 11,8kg und die Kiste geht mega!
> ... I love Jeffsy
> 
> Hallo Tidi, was genau hast du geändert, um auf 11,8 kg zu kommen? Mein 29er Jeffsy cf 2018 xl wiegt mit 28er Kettenblatt + mudguard + Flaschenhalter,Sonst alles original, 14,8 kg?!
> 3kg Unterschied sind eine Menge, das weckt natürlich meine Neugier


----------



## Korner (25. Februar 2019)

Er hat Sattel Carbon stripped , DP raus und C-Stütze rein. Leichtere Laufräder und Gabel und den Rest hab ich vergessen

@Tidi


----------



## Tidi (25. Februar 2019)

danke @Korner
... ja irgendwie ergab sich da ne Eigendynamik beim Teile tauschen, wo am Ende erschreckenderweise nur noch der Rahmen da war 
Räder sind DT 240S mit crest, Bereifung sieht man ja, nur drin steckt (auch zum Schutz der Felge) noch Peppis Reifennudel .... Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 12° wegen Handgelenksautschn, Newmen Vorbau, Tune Speedneedle Sattel, Hardlite Szütze, Magura MT5 (aber nimmer lange) mit Storm SL Scheiben, Schaltung 11fach X1 Trigger, x01 Schaltwerk und ich glaube pg1199 oder 95 kassette (jedenfalls die leichte unter 300g - kommt rein, sobald DHL eeeendlich mal den Freilauf rum bringt ) ... falls ich noch wat vergessen hab, kurz nochmal Meldung machen. 
Die liebe Tante Edit sagt - Pedale vergessen: Xpedo Spry um 260g


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. Februar 2019)

@Tidi 
Was war das Problem mit den Handgelenken?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (25. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Er hat Sattel Carbon stripped , DP raus und C-Stütze rein. Leichtere Laufräder und Gabel und den Rest hab ich vergessen
> 
> @Tidi



Sehr profilarme aber dafur leichte Reifen waren zB noch mit am Start.
Der Gewichtsbenefit hat die Trailtauglichkeit in meinen Augen fast komplett aufgezährt


----------



## Korner (25. Februar 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Sehr profilarme aber dafur leichte Reifen waren zB noch mit am Start.
> Der Gewichtsbenefit hat die Trailtauglichkeit in meinen Augen fast komplett aufgezährt



eben Fast  
Hartes Shredden geht nicht mehr das is schon richtig. Aber für normale Trails absolut geeignet wie ich finde. Wobei jegliche Diskussion sinnlos ist da diese Eigenschaften eher subjektiv sind


----------



## Tidi (25. Februar 2019)

@Blacksheep87 hab bei normalem bzw. gängigem Backsweep irgendwie immer Handgelenksschmerzen und teils einschlafende Arme / Schultern ... bei den 12° kaum noch.

@SickboyLC4 ja is halt immer ne Frage, wie das Bike genutzt wird. Vllt. bin ich langsamer als du, vllt. auch schneller und fahrtechnisch besser. ... oder vllt. würde mir n Hardtail auch reichen?! Was es ist, ist mir auch Wurscht, denn am Ende des Tages bzw. am Ende des Trails muss ich happy sein und dat wird schon klappen.


----------



## michlbike (4. März 2019)

Der Frühling kann dann mal kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiuphill_75 (5. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da ein Anliegen. Hat von euch einer Bilder von seinem Capra CF Pro Race 2019? Und kann die hier mal Posten? Ich würde die Bikes gerne mal mit natürlichem Hintergrund sehen. Genial wären beide Farben. Wäre euch äußerst dankbar wenn dies möglich wäre!! Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!!


----------



## andy_ (5. März 2019)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Bilder von seinem Capra CF Pro Race 2019?



hier in schwarz:


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> hier in schwarz:
> ]



Nice!  Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## Lando555 (5. März 2019)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hätte da ein Anliegen. Hat von euch einer Bilder von seinem Capra CF Pro Race 2019? Und kann die hier mal Posten? Ich würde die Bikes gerne mal mit natürlichem Hintergrund sehen. Genial wären beide Farben. Wäre euch äußerst dankbar wenn dies möglich wäre!! Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!!


Eines hatte ich hier gepostet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-capra-2018.853652/page-170#post-15762797
Hoffe, es hilft zumindest ein bisschen.


----------



## andy_ (5. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Nice!  Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?



Grösse M - 29" Version


----------



## Sven1008 (8. März 2019)

Servus. Fährt jemand die Mt7 an seinem Yt Jeffsy? Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (8. März 2019)

Capra CF Pro Race 27,5 in L (ich: 184cm)
- mit Magura MT7 HC Pro (203/180)
- und Magic Mary/Hans Dampf (tubeless)
- komplett mit DMR Vault Brendog 13,9kg


----------



## suital (8. März 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Servus. Fährt jemand die Mt7 an seinem Yt Jeffsy? Gruß Sven


Ja


----------



## Sven1008 (9. März 2019)

suital schrieb:


> Ja


Zufrieden damit im Vergleich zu der Sram Guide?


----------



## Korner (9. März 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Zufrieden damit im Vergleich zu der Sram Guide?


würde er sonst damit fahren


----------



## Sven1008 (9. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> würde er sonst damit fahren


Kluger Spruch!!!


----------



## Korner (9. März 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Kluger Spruch!!!


was hast du erwartet ? 
Ich kauf mir auch ein Bike und baue dann Bremsen drauf mit denen ich nicht fahren will


----------



## ku77ni (9. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> was hast du erwartet ?
> Ich kauf mir auch ein Bike und baue dann Bremsen drauf mit denen ich nicht fahren will


 Könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören die GALLERIE voll zu müllen???


----------



## Pixelsign (9. März 2019)

Ich schließe mich mal mit dem Zwischenstand von meinem Aufbau an  .


----------



## suital (9. März 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Zufrieden damit im Vergleich zu der Sram Guide?


Hab die Guide ohne sie zu fahren direkt runtergeschmissen. Ich hatte die MT7 auf meinem alten Rad und wollte die auf jeden Fall behalten weil es für mich einfach die beste Bremse ist. Mich konnte noch keine Guide überzeugen. Von der Bremsleistung waren die Guides, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, ähnlich zur MT7 aber ich mag die Guide Hebel absolut nicht, weder von der Haptik und schon gar nicht vom Aussehen. Das ist dann aber Geschmackssache und die sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## Devildriver01 (10. März 2019)

suital schrieb:


> Von der Bremsleistung waren die Guides, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, ähnlich zur MT7



Ich hatte die Guide Ultimate an meinem Capra 2017. Aber da war Bremsleistung Fehlanzeige. Bei mir (Umgebung Stuttgart) war alles in Ordnung und ausreichend. Aber im Bikepark Leogang war damit einfach eine Qual. Bei schneller und langer Abfahrt hast schon recht früh gemerkt, dass du zeitig anfangen musst zu bremsen und nach mehrmaligem Bremsen auch schon Fading eingesetzt hat. Also das war nicht sehr komfortabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (10. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Könnt ihr jetzt mal aufhören die GALLERIE voll zu müllen???



Jupp sorry 




 

Ein wenig im Schnee unterwegs


----------



## suital (10. März 2019)




----------



## Devildriver01 (10. März 2019)

suital schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836048



Sehr schöne Farbkombination. Sind das beides 203er Scheiben?


----------



## suital (10. März 2019)

Devildriver01 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbkombination. Sind das beides 203er Scheiben?


Ja hab hinten auch ne 203er drauf gemacht. Zum einen wieg ich knapp 90kg und ich find es sieht besser aus wenn die Bremskolben mehr in der Waagrechten stehen. Ist bei der MT7 halt besonders auffällig und wird durch den QM26 Adapter von Magura in die richtige Richtung gedreht.


----------



## Devildriver01 (10. März 2019)

So schaut meins von 2017 aus. 

Dieses Jahr wage ich mich wahrscheinlich ans kürzen der Leitungen der Vorderradbremse (ist aber erst seit kurzem verbaut) und der Sattelstütze.


----------



## suital (10. März 2019)

Auch schick 
Aber wieso sieht das so aus als hättest du links zwei Bremshebel?


----------



## Tidi (10. März 2019)

Oh stimmt ... und rechts Reverb Hebel mit Trigger .... rechte Hand Finger kaputt?


----------



## Devildriver01 (10. März 2019)

Weil ich rechts nicht genug Finger habe. Hehe 

Habe (asozialerweise) schon immer bisschen damit gerechnet, dass jemand mal zu mir sagt wieso ich mir so ein Fahrrad kaufe und dann noch solche Bremsen dazu, ich kann’s doch eh nicht voll ausnutzen. Allerdings kam das Gott sei dank noch nicht.


----------



## suital (10. März 2019)

Das ist ja Krass. Und du Bremst dann mit zwei Fingern an zwei Bremsen? Find ich cool, dass du dir trotz Einschränkung den Spaß am biken nicht nehmen lässt 
Ich denk mal jeder sollte sich selbst Fragen ob er das Potential seines Bikes voll ausnutzt unabhängig von der körperlichen Beschaffenheit. Bei mir ist jedenfalls noch ne Menge ungenutztes Potential im Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (10. März 2019)

Lag ich ja nicht ganz weit weg  Respekt für diese geile Lösung, Daniel Düsentrieb jätts nicht besser hinbekommen ... wirklich sau gut!!!!!


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2019)

Lg


----------



## edeltoaster (14. März 2019)

Hui, Aggressor zum Nobby! Kommst du bei Kurven noch klar.  Ne, im Ernst, mir fehlt da leider der Vergleich. Würde mich aber interessieren.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Hui, Aggressor zum Nobby! Kommst du bei Kurven noch klar.  Ne, im Ernst, mir fehlt da leider der Vergleich. Würde mich aber interessieren.


Konnte mich heute nich beklagen der 2.6 Nobby geht sehr gut auch in den Kurven fehlt mir nichts und der rw ist halt deutlich weniger mit der 2.6 MM ergäntzt er sich sehr gut 

Lg

Lg


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 837622 Anhang anzeigen 837623
> 
> Lg


Hatte auch erst überlegt auf 2.6 zu gehen aber bin bei 2.35 mit der gleichen Kombi geblieben.

Ich will unbedingt biken aber hier bei mir ist es eine Mischung aus Sturm und Regen


----------



## Pixelsign (14. März 2019)

Devildriver01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836238 Weil ich rechts nicht genug Finger habe. Hehe
> 
> Habe (asozialerweise) schon immer bisschen damit gerechnet, dass jemand mal zu mir sagt wieso ich mir so ein Fahrrad kaufe und dann noch solche Bremsen dazu, ich kann’s doch eh nicht voll ausnutzen. Allerdings kam das Gott sei dank noch nicht.



Wie muss man sich deine Bremstechnik vorstellen? Kannst du auch beide Hebel gleichzeitig erreichen? Hatte auch schon mal ein Lösung mit einem Hebel und Y-Kabel gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (17. März 2019)

War wieder schön heute


----------



## Korner (17. März 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Wie muss man sich deine Bremstechnik vorstellen? Kannst du auch beide Hebel gleichzeitig erreichen? Hatte auch schon mal ein Lösung mit einem Hebel und Y-Kabel gesehen.



Dann hat er aber immer beide Bremsen im Einsatz , das ist beim umsetzen recht kompliziert wenn ich so drüber nachdenke


----------



## Devildriver01 (18. März 2019)

@Korner @Pixelsign @suital:

Ich betätige beide Bremsen gleichzeitig, im Prinzip wie jeder andere auch nur eben mit der gleichen Hand und mit jeweils einem Finger pro Bremse. Reicht bei den Bremsen vollkommen aus, da Bremsleistung vorhanden ohne Ende. Ist von der Gewöhnung her recht einfach wie ich finde.


----------



## Spalthammer (20. März 2019)

YT Jeffsy Comp, out of the Box!
Verändert sein Aussehen je nach Licht - wie ein Chameleon


----------



## Jessca (20. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> YT Jeffsy Comp, out of the Box!
> Verändert sein Aussehen je nach Licht - wie ein Chameleon


Stimmt, hier sieht die Farbe gar nicht übel aus. Das Capra in orange sah auf dem Bild nicht so doll aus. Schwierig. 
Am besten du stellst einfach mehr Bilder rein.


----------



## ku77ni (20. März 2019)

Jessca schrieb:


> Stimmt, hier sieht die Farbe gar nicht übel aus. Das Capra in orange sah auf dem Bild nicht so doll aus. Schwierig.
> Am besten du stellst einfach mehr Bilder rein.


... Finde ich auch,sieht irgendwie doch gut aus.


----------



## Lando555 (21. März 2019)

Devildriver01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836238 Weil ich rechts nicht genug Finger habe. Hehe
> 
> Habe (asozialerweise) schon immer bisschen damit gerechnet, dass jemand mal zu mir sagt wieso ich mir so ein Fahrrad kaufe und dann noch solche Bremsen dazu, ich kann’s doch eh nicht voll ausnutzen. Allerdings kam das Gott sei dank noch nicht.


Fände ich auch nicht plausibel, wenn jemand solche Fragen stellen würde. Sehe absolut nicht, wieso das bei Dir anders sein sollte. Deine technische Lösung dürfte ja nicht wirklich Nachteile haben, sobald man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Sieht gut überlegt und umgesetzt aus! Ich glaube, dieser YouTuber hier, von dem ich schon mehrere Videos gesehen habe, hat eine ähnliche Lösung: http://www.nofrontbrakes.com


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

Der Frühling ist zurück


----------



## MarKurte (22. März 2019)

Erste Testfahrt


----------



## backstein689 (22. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Erste Testfahrt


Welche Stütze hast du denn da rein gebaut?
Wie kommst du mit dem 32er Blatt vorne klar?
Ich überlege mir es gegen ein 28er zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (22. März 2019)

So, habe nun endlich mal die Pike mit dem 2018er Debon-Air Shaft auf 160mm getravelt. Und was soll ich sagen: Habe aus einer super Gabel eine super Gabel gemacht


----------



## MarKurte (22. März 2019)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Welche Stütze hast du denn da rein gebaut?
> Wie kommst du mit dem 32er Blatt vorne klar?
> Ich überlege mir es gegen ein 28er zu tauschen.


Das ist ne 200mm 9Point8. Einzige 200mm Stütze mit internen Zügen. War zwar sackteuer (habe es mir schon billiger aus Kanada bestellt), aber funktioniert seeehr gut. Stufenlos und einfach in der Handhabung. 
Auf das Kettenblatt habe ich heute ehrlich gesagt gar nicht geachtet (eher Fahrwerk). Weiß aber, dass ich heute das ein oder andere mal auf dem kleinsten Gang war, obwohl es nicht extrem steil war.


----------



## Spalthammer (24. März 2019)

Ein bisschen mehr Farbe im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2019)

Wozu ein Gummischutz am Unterrohr gut ist (sorry Handyfoto, aber man sieht es ganz gut - war auf irgendeinem Holpertrail in Finale ein harter Aufsetzer):


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. März 2019)

Schon heftig


----------



## Tidi (24. März 2019)

Dis Jeffsy is schon n super Spaßgerät!!!


----------



## edeltoaster (24. März 2019)

Während Papa alles für 'nen Service vorbereitete hat sich zu Jeffsy (frischgeputzt und imprägniert und neue Reifen!) ein kleiner roter Kollege dazugesinnt.





Message an mich selbst: es nächste mal Ersatz Crush Washer da haben ... Naja, scheint dicht.


----------



## Roc-Ker (24. März 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Während Papa alles für 'nen Service vorbereitete hat sich zu Jeffsy (frischgeputzt und imprägniert und neue Reifen!) ein kleiner roter Kollege dazugesinnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 841768
> 
> Message an mich selbst: es nächste mal Ersatz Crush Washer da haben ... Naja, scheint dicht.




Benutzt Du keinen Montageständer?Oder hast Du das/die Bikes nur für das Foto hingelegt?


----------



## edeltoaster (24. März 2019)

Im Ständer hing die Gabel. Das Puky dazulegen war die Idee der Kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat. (24. März 2019)

Geniale Ausfahrt in Lambrecht heute! 

Ein wirklich tolles Rad!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. März 2019)

Mein Jeffsy


----------



## specialized845 (24. März 2019)

@Spalthammer könntest du mir sagen ob in der Gabel Grip 2 verbaut ist ? 
Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Lando555 (24. März 2019)

specialized845 schrieb:


> @Spalthammer könntest du mir sagen ob in der Gabel Grip 2 verbaut ist ?
> Mfg Sebastian


Kann ich Dir auch sagen. Ja, die Performance Elite hat die Grip2-Kartusche. Einziger Unterschied zur Factory ist die fehlende Kashima-Beschichtung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir auch sagen. Ja, die Performance Elite hat die Grip2-Kartusche. Einziger Unterschied zur Factory ist die fehlende Kashima-Beschichtung.


Ist das nicht das Cf Comp 2019?


----------



## Tidi (25. März 2019)

Edit: @Trialbiker82 @Lando555  ich sollte mich morgens erst nach dem zweiten Käffchen hier beteiligen .... hier stand großer Müll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

Und jetzt? Dein Verlinktes ist doch nicht das fotografierte?! Da ist doch ne 34er drin die garantiert keine Grip2 haben.


----------



## Lando555 (25. März 2019)

Und wieso spicht @Tidi vom Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer? 

@specialized845 fragt offenbar nach der Gabel im Post von @Spalthammer (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allgemeine-yt-gallery.734297/page-42#post-15815582). Erstens sieht das stark nach einem CF Comp 2019 aus  und zweitens erkennt man auf den Bildern, dass es die Performance Elite-Gabel hat.

Trotzdem habe ich mich zunächst verguckt, weil ich ans Capra 29 und die Fox 36 dachte. Da ist die Grip2 drin. Das hier ist ja das Jeffsy mit der Fox 34.
@Spalthammer wird es aufklären.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

Mein Reden


----------



## Spalthammer (25. März 2019)

specialized845 schrieb:


> @Spalthammer könntest du mir sagen ob in der Gabel Grip 2 verbaut ist ?
> Mfg Sebastian


Scheinbar nicht.
Anbei die Beschreibung der Gabel vom Pro-Race und Comp:


----------



## Lando555 (25. März 2019)

Guck am besten mal auf die Gabel. Da steht unten in der Nähe der Rebound-Einstellung normalerweise Grip2, Grip oder Fit4. An den Verstellmöglichkeiten oben müsste man es auch erkennen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

Das ist ne 34er!!! Da ist nischt mit Grip2, das ist ne Fit4!


----------



## Lando555 (25. März 2019)

Denke auch, dass es keine Grip2 ist. Irgendwie war ich gedanklich beim Capra Comp und Fox 36 PE und nicht bei Jeffsy Comp und Fox 34 PE. Die beiden Comp-Modelle haben allgemein relativ ähnliche Komponenten.

Laut Fox Website hat die 2019er Fox 34 Performance Elite 27,5” Grip und die 2019er Fox 34 Performance Elite 29” Fit4.


----------



## Agent500 (26. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Erste Testfahrt



Sehr schön, sieht gut aus. 
Aber... 
....wo sind denn deine YT-Kabelklemmen/ Alternativen? Das rappelt doch vorne.
....Style + Sicherheit? Wo steht denn der Schnellspannhebel der Fox?
....Gummidichtung des Schaltzugs am Rahmen reindrücken.

Top, dass du dich für die 200mm Stütze entschieden hast. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wozu ein Gummischutz am Unterrohr gut ist



Ist mir an meinem alten AM-bike auch passiert. Ohne Schutz gabs ne hässliche Beule im Rahmen, gemerkt habe ich das während der Fahrt damals aber auch nicht.


----------



## MarKurte (26. März 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sieht gut aus.
> Aber...
> ....wo sind denn deine YT-Kabelklemmen/ Alternativen? Das rappelt doch vorne.
> ....Style + Sicherheit? Wo steht denn der Schnellspannhebel der Fox?
> ...


Danke für die Infos. Ist mir alles bewusst aber ich wollte das Wetter ausnutzen. Nach den Kabelklemmen habe ich noch nicht gesucht. Die liegen vermutlich bei? Ändere vermutlich eh noch die Kabellängen. Die Gummidichtung ist inzwischen wieder drinnen. Der Schnellspanner steht inzwischen auch korrekt. Wie gesagt, wollte hacken und mich nicht mit Kleinkram beschäftigen


----------



## Agent500 (26. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wollte hacken und mich nicht mit Kleinkram beschäftigen


Dachte ich mir schon. 
Nur als Techniknerd kann ich nicht immer wegsehen. 

Drei Kabelklemmen waren bei mir schon an den Leitungen, musste dann nur noch Kabelpaare bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (26. März 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon.
> Nur als Techniknerd kann ich nicht immer wegsehen.
> 
> Drei Kabelklemmen waren bei mir schon an den Leitungen, musste dann nur noch Kabelpaare bilden.



Dann fehlen die bei mir wohl.. Werde mal yt schreiben.


----------



## feind84 (27. März 2019)

Hallo und Grüße,

Sorry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte,
aber hat denn schon jemand sein Capra 27 AL Base in Congrete Grey / Black Magic ?
wird das denn schon ausgeliefert? was auf der HP steht ist mir bekannt.
und könnte mir ein Live Bild hier zeigen? Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Lando555 (27. März 2019)

feind84 schrieb:


> Hallo und Grüße,
> 
> Sorry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte,
> aber hat denn schon jemand sein Capra 27 AL Base in Congrete Grey / Black Magic ?
> ...


Hier hatte ich mal ein paar Bilder vom grauen Capra 27 AL Comp gepostet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-capra-2018.853652/page-170#post-15762797
Wahrscheinlich geht es Dir ja vor allem um die Farbe. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MarKurte (27. März 2019)

feind84 schrieb:


> Hallo und Grüße,
> 
> Sorry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte,
> aber hat denn schon jemand sein Capra 27 AL Base in Congrete Grey / Black Magic ?
> ...


Wenn du genau eine Seite zurück gehst, findest du Bilder von meinem 29er Capra in concrete grey


----------



## 2pi (30. März 2019)

Wir sind dann mal weg


----------



## Tidi (30. März 2019)

Ick ooch ...


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (31. März 2019)

Von gestern Mittag


----------



## Sportbecker (31. März 2019)

Letzter Tag vom Winterpokal. Schnee ist leider schon weg...


----------



## No_12 (1. April 2019)

Da man im Netz bisher sehr wenige "echte" Fotos vom Jeffsy AL in ConcreteGrey findet und meins heute endlich angekommen ist, dachte ich freut sich vlt der ein oder andere noch über paar extra Fotos!
Bin jetzt heiß auf die erste Runde heute Abend 

PS: Die Ventilkappen empfinde ich als farbliche Beleidigung, schämt euch YT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (1. April 2019)

No_12 schrieb:


> Da man im Netz bisher sehr wenige "echte" Fotos vom Jeffsy AL in ConcreteGrey findet und meins heute endlich angekommen ist, dachte ich freut sich vlt der ein oder andere noch über paar extra Fotos!
> Bin jetzt heiß auf die erste Runde heute Abend
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 845084 Anhang anzeigen 845085 Anhang anzeigen 845086 Anhang anzeigen 845087



Die Kombi mit den blauen Pedalen ist schon ziemlich sick  Saugeiles Bike


----------



## Korner (1. April 2019)

War heute ebenfalls wieder am Bike


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (1. April 2019)

´
Bin auch gerade zurück von einer kleinen Feierabendrunde. Langsam nimmt die Fahrwerksabstimmung auch form an


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. April 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Die Kombi mit den blauen Pedalen ist schon ziemlich sick  Saugeiles Bike


Ziemlich sick


----------



## Korner (1. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ziemlich sick



War das zu hip ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. April 2019)

Wibmarsches Deutsch oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (1. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wibmarsches Deutsch oder so


----------



## herbert2010 (2. April 2019)




----------



## kit3 (3. April 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 845251 Anhang anzeigen 845252 ´
> Bin auch gerade zurück von einer kleinen Feierabendrunde. Langsam nimmt die Fahrwerksabstimmung auch form an



Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. April 2019)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. April 2019)

Das Jeffsy will im Harz spielen gehen


----------



## blubboo (7. April 2019)

Gabelupgrade


----------



## GeorgeP (13. April 2019)

Etwas mit dem Capra im Wald spielen


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (13. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


Sorry eben erst gesehen. Ist Größe L.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gabelupgrade
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 847166


Erzähl mal, wie findest du das Upgrade zur Rhythm?
Hab meine auch gegen die 34er Elite getauscht und das höher im Federweg stehen ist schon Klasse. Vom ansprechen her merke ich dagegen kein Unterschied.


----------



## Agent500 (14. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Vom ansprechen her merke ich dagegen kein Unterschied.



Nicht? Hätte gedacht, dass die 34er Fox Elite da besser ist. @blubboo hat ja ne 36er. Die müsste sich zusätzlich auch noch massiver und schwerer anfühlen als die Rhythm. Beim Trail-Bike hat man ja tatsächlich beide Gabeloptionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (14. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, wie findest du das Upgrade zur Rhythm?
> Hab meine auch gegen die 34er Elite getauscht und das höher im Federweg stehen ist schon Klasse. Vom ansprechen her merke ich dagegen kein Unterschied.



Die 36er steht auch höher im Federweg und hat dazu noch 10mm mehr davon. Bei harten Schlägen reagiert die 36er deutlich angenehmer, sie nimmt die Schläge besser auf. Bei kleineren Wurzeln usw sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zur 34er Rhythm, ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich noch nicht das optimale setup gefunden habe. Die 34er Rhythm hat mir mit einem Token schon ganz gut gefallen.

Zum Thema massiver und schwerer... sie fühlt sich tatsächlich so an, vom Gewicht her nehmen sie sich aber nichts.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. April 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Nicht? Hätte gedacht, dass die 34er Fox Elite da besser ist. @blubboo hat ja ne 36er. Die müsste sich zusätzlich auch noch massiver und schwerer anfühlen als die Rhythm. Beim Trail-Bike hat man ja tatsächlich beide Gabeloptionen.



Die Gripkartusche ist schon sehr gut und lässt die Gabel grad am Anfang schön sensibel ansprechen. Aber das wegsacken fand ich halt blöd. Naja und 3 Spacer reinpacken ist dann auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Auf ner AM Tour funktioniert das gut, gehts in Bikepark fühlte sie sich schnell zu hart an.
Vom Gewicht her waren es zu den 34ern 200g, da wird’s zu der 36er Fit4 nicht so viel sein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Die 36er steht auch höher im Federweg und hat dazu noch 10mm mehr davon. Bei harten Schlägen reagiert die 36er deutlich angenehmer, sie nimmt die Schläge besser auf. Bei kleineren Wurzeln usw sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zur 34er Rhythm, ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich noch nicht das optimale setup gefunden habe. Die 34er Rhythm hat mir mit einem Token schon ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> Zum Thema massiver und schwerer... sie fühlt sich tatsächlich so an, vom Gewicht her nehmen sie sich aber nichts.
> Anhang anzeigen 849787 Anhang anzeigen 849788


Okay du hast es gleich in Bild und Farbe mit dem Gewicht festgehalten

Entspricht quasi meinen Erfahrungen.
Grad beim 29er wird die bessere Steifigkeit schon gut zu spüren sein oder?


----------



## blubboo (14. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Okay du hast es gleich in Bild und Farbe mit dem Gewicht festgehalten
> 
> Entspricht quasi meinen Erfahrungen.
> Grad beim 29er wird die bessere Steifigkeit schon gut zu spüren sein oder?


 
Die Steifigkeit merkt man auf alle Fälle und das positiv


----------



## Agent500 (14. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> vom Gewicht her nehmen sie sich aber nichts.



2060g für die 34er Rhythm ist aber auch schon ganz schön schwer, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Da ist ja eine 180er Lyrik noch 100g leichter.


----------



## seven21 (20. April 2019)

Umbau abgeschlossen, jetzt bin ich restlos glücklich


----------



## edeltoaster (20. April 2019)

Cura 4 von Code oder von Guide?


----------



## seven21 (20. April 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Cura 4 von Code oder von Guide?


Von Guide


----------



## 2pi (22. April 2019)

Ach isch des schee wenn's schee isch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (23. April 2019)




----------



## agrof (26. April 2019)




----------



## Roc-Ker (27. April 2019)




----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (1. Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 857088


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (1. Mai 2019)




----------



## beezmeister (6. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (6. Mai 2019)

Hey cool, wie ist der SuperDeluxe so im Vergleich zum normalen Deluxe?


----------



## Korner (6. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Hey cool, wie ist der SuperDeluxe so im Vergleich zum normalen Deluxe?



Super


----------



## Tidi (6. Mai 2019)




----------



## Korner (6. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


>


was hast du erwartet mein Freund


----------



## beezmeister (6. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Super



Du sagst es 

Spaß beiseite. Kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich bisher nur den Sag eingestellt und ein schönes Foto gemacht hab.
Der erste Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall positiv. Ich hab ihm allerdings auch direkt ein MST-Tuning verpassen lassen


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Mai 2019)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Mai 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 859665


Mich würde echt mal deine Meinung über 2.6er Reifen interessieren.
Fährst ja deine schon ne Weile oder?
Auch gern via PN oder im Reifenthread


----------



## Korner (7. Mai 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mich würde echt mal deine Meinung über 2.6er Reifen interessieren.
> Fährst ja deine schon ne Weile oder?
> Auch gern via PN oder im Reifenthread



Ich wills auch wissen !


----------



## Falco (7. Mai 2019)

Hier eine Farbe die es nicht ab Werk gibt:





Ist noch das gute alte 2017er und nun so langsam eingefahren 

Mit Coil Dämpfer wiegt der Plastikhaufen mit neuen Reifen 10,8kg.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Mai 2019)

Wird der Schuppen für Shootings vermietet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (7. Mai 2019)

Schau mal auf das Aufnahmedatum, das war am gleichen Tag.
Wenn man das Licht einmal aufbaut kann man doch direkt 2 Räder ablichten, für ein einzelnes Rad lohnt sich die Vorbereitung doch nicht. Hab aus Anstand ein paar Wochen mit dem Upload gewartet.


----------



## Mibra (7. Mai 2019)

Hab es zwar schon im Enduro Bereich gepostet aber so viele Bilder gibt es bisher ja nicht in der Farbe.
Kommt in Echt wirklich deutlich besser heraus als auf der Homepage.
War erst skeptisch aber nun sehr glücklich!


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2019)

Falco schrieb:


> Hier eine Farbe die es nicht ab Werk gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und während in Dresden schon geshootet wird, sucht man in Machdeburch noch nach de letzten 400g ... 
Geiler Ofen!!!


----------



## Falco (8. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> ... und während in Dresden schon geshootet wird, sucht man in Machdeburch noch nach de letzten 400g ...
> Geiler Ofen!!!



Danke dir.



Tidi schrieb:


> Dis Jeffsy is schon n super Spaßgerät!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 841763



Wenn du bei dir eine Magic Marry und eine Stütze mit 200mm Absenkung verbaust sollten die 400g schnell gefunden sein. 
Bei deinen Anbauteilen hast du auf jeden Fall keine Kompromisse gemacht, die sind schon ziemlich extrem.
Hast du dich bewusst für das alte Modell entschieden? Ich finde es tatsächlich Formschöner als das neue. Oberrohrausbuchtung, Verstärkung Unterrohr-Sattelrohr und die Verstärkung des Sattelrohr-Oberrohr gefallen mir nicht beim neuen. Quasi fast alles vom Mk2 nicht mein Geschmack.

Bin echt kurz davor mir ein runter gerocktes Mk1 in meiner Farbe und Größe als Ersatz zu suchen, da ich das neue nicht haben will, falls ich meins bei einem Sturz kaputt mache. Ein paar tiefe Kerben hat es schon gesammelt in den letzten 2 Jahren.


----------



## Agent500 (8. Mai 2019)

Mibra schrieb:


> Kommt in Echt wirklich deutlich besser heraus als auf der Homepage.



Ich hätte mich da auch nur sehr schwer entscheiden können. Beide CF Pro Race Rahmen sind sehr chic.

Muss die Tage mal hier meinen Aufbau für 2019 reinsetzen.


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2019)

Falco schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuja als ich mich für die Kiste entschieden habe, war es wegen des Angebotes (Wheinachtssale-Maximalrabatt ), war dann aber beim Erscheinen des neuen Modells happy, dass es nicht das cleane Oberrohr hatte, wie das Capra, sondern immernoch den Tragetaschenwegwerfhenkel. Nun allerdings irgendwie komischer ... ansonsten hab ich da nicht so die Abneigungen, mit cleanem Oberrohr hätt ich es wohl sogar schöner gefunden. So nu aber nicht und freu mich über den Preis. 

Joar mit ner 200mm Absenkungsstütze und MM hätt ich sicher mehr als 400g - allerdings in die falsche Richtung!
Habe die NN Lite Skin drauf mit unter 600g und ne Hardlite Stütze mit 145g .... dat is ja dat, wat mich so verwundert - dein Hobel ist mit TeleStütze, schwereren Pellen UND CoilDämpfer noch leichter. ... Kurbel ist noch die Turbine, aber die paar g reißen es nicht raus, in Relation zum Preis. ... mal sehn, vll. bau ich frustriert wieder schwerer und beginne mit ner Deville, die vermisse ich echt ...


----------



## Tidi (8. Mai 2019)

... zu blöd, auf bearbeiten zu klicken und statt dessen selbst zitiert ...


----------



## Falco (10. Mai 2019)

So lange niemand nach einer Teileliste fragt, gibt es keinen Grund meine Excel Tabellen aufzubereiten und mit Details zu nerven.
Zusammengefasst geht das nur, wenn man alles betrachtet. Im Schnitt 10-15% an jedem Bestandteil sind dann direkt 1-2kg. Viel mehr als 10% gibt es auch nicht zu holen an gut ausgestatteten Rädern, denn es ist sehr viel schon sehr grenznahe ausgelegt.

Ein Rad mit 7 Monaten Lieferzeit zu kaufen ist so eine Sache, wenn man fast 30 Wochen lang eine Teileliste pflegt, dann sammeln sich mit der Zeit viel zu viele exotische Ideen an. Das artet schnell aus, vor allem wenn man schon am Tag 1 mit einer bereits liebevoll optimierten Teileliste aus dem Netz startet und dann noch 30 Wochen daran feilt 

Schritt für Schritt umbauen lohnt sich nicht, denn wenn die Anbauteile 1-2 mal im Wald gefahren wurden, dann bekommt man die lange nicht so gut wieder los, wie unbenutzte Teile vom Neurad.


----------



## Tidi (10. Mai 2019)

Na wenn du ne Teileliste hast nehm ich die gern, um zu sehen, wo noch wat bei mir gehen könnte ...  ... gern auch als Bild per PN oder Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (10. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Na wenn du ne Teileliste hast nehm ich die gern, um zu sehen, wo noch wat bei mir gehen könnte ...  ... gern auch als Bild per PN oder Mail.



Ich weis schon wie du noch Gewicht sparen kannst an deinem Bike. 

Einen Fixi Carbonlenker ohne Griffe ! 
Die Vorderbremse ganz weglassen. Eine Bremse langt mehr als genug. 
Die 29er Laufräder gegen 27er tauschen. 
Die Sattelstütze so weit kürzen das der Sattel gerade noch montiert werden kann, kannst ja im stehen fahren und bergab versenkst du sie sowieso.

So solltest du dir noch gut 2 kg sparen.


----------



## Tidi (10. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich weis schon wie du noch Gewicht sparen kannst an deinem Bike.
> 
> Einen Fixi Carbonlenker ohne Griffe !
> Die Vorderbremse ganz weglassen. Eine Bremse langt mehr als genug.
> ...


Ick hab doch schon 27.5 du Ei 
Der Rest is ne Überlegung wert ....


----------



## Korner (10. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Ick hab doch schon 27.5 du Ei
> Der Rest is ne Überlegung wert ....



Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2019)

Kleines Update , Fox 36 grip2


----------



## Agent500 (11. Mai 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kleines Update , Fox 36 grip2



180mm? Und wie ist der Unterschied zur RCT Lyrik?

Fehlt nur noch der X2. 

DD vorne aber nicht hinten?


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> 180mm? Und wie ist der Unterschied zur RCT Lyrik?
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der X2.




nein 170, kann ich letztendlich noch nicht sagen da mir der passende PM adapter fehlt. Wird dann wohl erst nächstes weekend !

Der x2 ist schon was feines aber auch teuer, der muss noch was warten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (12. Mai 2019)

Hi


GeorgeP schrieb:


> nein 170, kann ich letztendlich noch nicht sagen da mir der passende PM adapter fehlt. Wird dann wohl erst nächstes weekend !



Warum nimmst du nicht den von der Lyrik?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Mai 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Warum nimmst du nicht den von der Lyrik?
> ...




meine Lyrik hat PM6 und die Fox hat PM7


----------



## Stephan1970 (12. Mai 2019)

Ah ok, danke für den Hinweis. Bislang funktioniert der Adapter der Lyrik auch bei der Grip2 gefühlt genauso. Werde aber auch noch den passenden Adapter ordern! Welchen hast du bestellt?
VG


----------



## Janab (12. Mai 2019)

Hi... will auch mal ein paar Bilder meiner Ziege hier reinwerfen 
Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Agent500 (13. Mai 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> meine Lyrik hat PM6 und die Fox hat PM7



Ich bin verwirrt?
Die Lyrik hat doch auch PM7 und ermöglicht so 180mm ohne Adapter.
Hab bei mir 23mm Adpater für 203er Scheiben, das müsste bei Fox doch identisch sein.
Hätte das so gemacht wie @Stephan1970.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der x2 ist schon was feines aber auch teuer, der muss noch was warten !



Da hast du Recht, dann wäre aber der Look perfekt.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt?
> Die Lyrik hat doch auch PM7 und ermöglicht so 180mm ohne Adapter.
> Hab bei mir 23mm Adpater für 203er Scheiben, das müsste bei Fox doch identisch sein.
> Hätte das so gemacht wie @Stephan1970.
> ...




Ich hab ne 2016 lyrik gefahren und die hat PM 6 und zu allem übel passt auch nur der Marua PM7 adapter, da ich ja eine MT 5 fahre , weil die sättel dicker bauen.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Mai 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke für den Hinweis. Bislang funktioniert der Adapter der Lyrik auch bei der Grip2 gefühlt genauso. Werde aber auch noch den passenden Adapter ordern! Welchen hast du bestellt?
> VG




Ich hab eine 2016 Lyrik gefahren und die hat PM6 die 2018 hat wohl PM7


----------



## Agent500 (13. Mai 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 2016 lyrik gefahren



An nem 2018er Capra CF? Was ist denn mit der Serien RCT3 passiert? 
Gut der Wechsel von SoloAir + Charger 1 auf Fox Grip2 wirst du sicherlich merken.


----------



## Stephan1970 (13. Mai 2019)

Habe mit dem PM auch noch was geforscht und kam zum gleichen Ergebnis wie Agent500. Also RS PM7 und Fox PM7. Hab mir trotzdem mal einen +20mm Adapter eloxiert in blingbling hellblau geordert weil es so gut kommt! 

Die Lyrik ist schon sehr gut, und mit dem Debonair Upgrade super smooth. Die Grip2 legt da tatsächlich noch ne Schippe drauf und man erwischt sich im downhill deutlich schneller!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> An nem 2018er Capra CF? Was ist denn mit der Serien RCT3 passiert?
> Gut der Wechsel von SoloAir + Charger 1 auf Fox Grip2 wirst du sicherlich merken.




Mein CF ist ein costum aufbau, ist nur noch Rahmen und Dämpfer Orginal. Daher die 2016 Lyrik , da ist ein fast Factory Pistons Kit drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (13. Mai 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Die Grip2 legt da tatsächlich noch ne Schippe drauf und man erwischt sich im downhill deutlich schneller!



Also hast du von RC 160mm auf RC 170mm + DebonAir gewechselt und dann auf 36er Grip2 @ 170mm?
Finde die Lyrik RC 2018 + DebonAir Upgrade Kit und 180mm am 27er schon ziemich gut.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mein CF ist ein costum aufbau


Alles klar.


----------



## Stephan1970 (14. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Also hast du von RC 160mm auf RC 170mm + DebonAir gewechselt und dann auf 36er Grip2 @ 170mm?
> Finde die Lyrik RC 2018 + DebonAir Upgrade Kit und 180mm am 27er schon ziemich gut.



Ja, genau so war das und die Lyrik ist definitiv ne gut Gabel. Bei mir war ja nur die RC verbaut und die Grip2 hat mich schon gereizt. Zudem wollte ich einen längeren Gabelschaft haben!


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2019)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Mai 2019)




----------



## CHBD (22. Mai 2019)

Heute mit der Ziege unterwegs gewesen. Das weiße CF Pro sieht man ja nicht all zu häufig. Mag wohl keiner


----------



## Korner (22. Mai 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Heute mit der Ziege unterwegs gewesen. Das weiße CF Pro sieht man ja nicht all zu häufig. Mag wohl keiner


Ich hab den Bruder


----------



## christian7 (24. Mai 2019)

...hier mal einige Bilder von meinem neuen Freund JEFFSY29 CF PRO...


----------



## CHBD (24. Mai 2019)

Hast du auf deiner Tour echt zwei mal die Reifen gewechselt?

So langsam trauen sich die CF Pro in weiß Besitzer ja an die Öffentlichkeit. So schlimm siehts doch garnicht aus. Bin froh, dass ich noch von rot auf weiß gewechselt bin und mir so 4 Monate Wartezeit gespart habe.


----------



## christian7 (24. Mai 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Hast du auf deiner Tour echt zwei mal die Reifen gewechselt?



...je nach Untergrund ...natürlich nicht, ist die falsche Reihenfolge und es waren zwei Touren... es sind auch andere Griffe montiert! Sehr gut aufgepaßt.

Die Farbe ist doch super?! Mattes Weiß mit schwarzen Anbauteilen paßt perfekt! Die Farbakzente kann man als Fahrer setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHBD (25. Mai 2019)

Ja mir gefällt die Farbe auch ganz gut. Nachdem ich das erste Foto von dem roten Capra gesehen habe, habe ich umbestellt. Die Farbe wikte ganz anders als bei den Bildern auf der Homepage.  

Anscheinend wurden meine Smileys, die ich nach dem Satz mit den Reifen über die ipad Tastatur eingegeben habe, gelöscht. Merkwürdig! Muss ich dann wohl über das Menü des Forums eineben.


----------



## Yannic89 (25. Mai 2019)

Mein kleiner Beitrag...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Mai 2019)

Heut im Bikepark Sant Andreasberg im Harz gewesen. Was nen Spaß uff den Trails da.


----------



## Stagediver (30. Mai 2019)

Moin Gemeinde,

seit Februar bin ich damit unterwegs...

   


Grüße


----------



## pat. (2. Juni 2019)

Bikepark Lac Blanc


----------



## Sportbecker (3. Juni 2019)

Black & White


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2019)

Gestern kam endlich mein Capra AL Comp 29 in XL. Mega schön in echt die Farbe, hab nun auch direkt die ersten neuen Teile verbaut. 

-Hope E4 Bremsen
-Hope Floating Scheiben
-KMC Kette
-Dark Cycles Arachnid Pedale 
-Raceface Turbine Lenker und Griffe
-Azonic Vorbau

Jetzt kommen noch Hope Sattelklemme in Blau und Schaltwerksräder in Blau von Hope.. von der Stange kann ja jeder


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Juni 2019)

Heute bei besten Kaiser Wetter in der Tschechei 
Ein hoch auf die e13 Bienenschwarm Nabe die die Wanderer schon von Weitem wegspringen lässt 
Und die dicken 2.8er Reifen für den Klettergrip


----------



## 2pi (10. Juni 2019)

Du Glücklicher !
Naja, irgendwo musste es ja schön sein, wenn nicht hier


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juni 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute bei besten Kaiser Wetter in der Tschechei
> Ein hoch auf die e13 Bienenschwarm Nabe die die Wanderer schon von Weitem wegspringen lässt
> Und die dicken 2.8er Reifen für den Klettergrip
> Anhang anzeigen 872503 Anhang anzeigen 872504 Anhang anzeigen 872505 Anhang anzeigen 872506 Anhang anzeigen 872507 Anhang anzeigen 872508


Das die 2.8er passen, bei meinen 2.6er Contis wird’s schon eng.


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Juni 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das die 2.8er passen, bei meinen 2.6er Contis wird’s schon eng.


Ich habe ein 27er, 2017 in XL.
Wie es bei die neuen Modelle ist keine Ahnung.
Bei mir passt sogar ein 29er mit einen 2.0er Reifen gerade so rein.
Das ist aber Unsinn so zu fahren.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juni 2019)

Das wäre absoluter Blödsinn

Ich hab das 27,5 Al in M


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juni 2019)

Unterwegs im Canyon land


----------



## Sportbecker (12. Juni 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das die 2.8er passen, bei meinen 2.6er Contis wird’s schon eng.



Ich hab jetzt aus Neugier mal mein Dartmoor-Hinterrad ins Jeffsy gesteckt. 2,8er Nobby Nic, allerdings auf 40er Maulweite . Was soll ich sagen... Da dreht sich nix mehr, steckt bombenfest im Hinterbau


----------



## Agent500 (13. Juni 2019)

@GeorgeP
In dem Häuschen war ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal. Gibt schöne Strecken in der Gegend. 
Was fährst du denn da für einen wilden Fox/RockShox/Maxxis/Schwalbe Mix? 
Das 2018er CF war aber auch schön. Wenn du da noch einen X2 reinpackst, könnte man es von weitem für ein 2019er CF Pro Race halten.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juni 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP
> In dem Häuschen war ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal. Gibt schöne Strecken in der Gegend.
> Was fährst du denn da für einen wilden Fox/RockShox/Maxxis/Schwalbe Mix?
> Das 2018er CF war aber auch schön. Wenn du da noch einen X2 reinpackst, könnte man es von weitem für ein 2019er CF Pro Race halten.




Oh ja , da gibt es mega geile strecken !

Wenn es mal einen X2 irgendwo preisgünstig gibt, kommt der auch noch da rein 

Zu den Reifen, eigentlich wollte ich über den Sommer mit dem DHF DD Maxxgrip an der front fahren. Aber ich komme mit dem Reifen nicht zurecht. Sommit ist die MM SG Ultrasoft wieder an der front und auf den umbau der MM Soft am heck hatte ich keine lust  Der DHR II tut halt auch einen guten dienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. Juni 2019)

So, gestern gab es dann die vorerst letzten Teile. Die EThirteen Reifen flogen runter samt Schläuchen,  dafür die schönen Michelin Pneus und Tubeless. Schaltrollen von Hope, Sattelklemme und Barends von Hope. Sattel kam der Smc4 L Gel von Ergon drauf.
Die 29er XL Ziege wiegt so nun ca 15.7kg und fährt sich super genial. Bei Anregungen zu möglichen sinnigen Upgrades immer schreiben, denke aber das es schon stimmig ist nun.
LG
Alex


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Juni 2019)

Macht in der vierten Saison noch immer Spaß


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juni 2019)

Heute in Össiland angekommen und nach dem Bierchen gleich mal erkundschaften was es so Lustiges gibt


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Juni 2019)

Gestern war ich so 35km und 1000hm die Gegend erkunden.
Aber in Österreich wild Mtb fahren macht echt keinen Spaß.
Zig Verbotsschilder und Privatwege.
Und für Biker und Wanderer ist die Ausschilderung nicht wirklich gut.
Egal, ich finde bestimmt noch gute Stellen


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juni 2019)

Unterwegs im Canyon Land, die Trails sind dort richtig gut


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juni 2019)

@GeorgeP
Also für einen Fotografen ist da schon ganz schön viel los auf dem Bild. ;-P 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zu den Reifen, eigentlich wollte ich über den Sommer mit dem DHF DD Maxxgrip an der front fahren. Aber ich komme mit dem Reifen nicht zurecht. Sommit ist die MM SG Ultrasoft wieder an der front und auf den umbau der MM Soft am heck hatte ich keine lust  Der DHR II tut halt auch einen guten dienst



War auch nur in Bezug aufs Design gemeint. Technisch alles 100% nachvollziehbar. 
Traue dem DHF vorne auch nicht. Fahre selbst ne MM SG US vorne. 
Assegai könnte man noch testen.
Hinten ne MM SG Soft will man ja nirgendwo selbst hochtreten, der HD ist ja schon grenzwertig.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn es mal einen X2 irgendwo preisgünstig gibt, kommt der auch noch da rein


 Macht Sinn, bin gespannt, sieht dann bestimmt top aus.


----------



## agrof (20. Juni 2019)

Hometrails - Sattel muss leider getauscht sein.


----------



## Capra29 (22. Juni 2019)

Am 19.06. angekommen und am 20.06. direkt die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Capra 29“ absolviert  Ich bin begeistert


----------



## sgclimber (23. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beezmeister (24. Juni 2019)

vorher - nachher


----------



## edeltoaster (24. Juni 2019)

Wie findeste eigentlich den Super Deluxe und was hattest du vorher drin? Hast du da einen mit speziellem Tuning genommen? Die für's Nomad findet man ja z.B. zuhauf im Bikemarkt.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juni 2019)

Vorerst letztes update montiert, der neu Fox x2 Dämpfer arbeitet so wie ich mir das vorstellen.Endlich lebt der Hinterbau


----------



## Agent500 (24. Juni 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Vorerst letztes update montiert, der neu Fox x2 Dämpfer arbeitet so wie ich mir das vorstellen



Das ging ja schnell.   Sehr schön.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juni 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Das ging ja schbnell.   Sehr schön.


Das war auch eher Zufall , hab da einen tip bekommen das was im bike Markt ist . Frisch gewartet von Flatout Suspension


----------



## beezmeister (25. Juni 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Wie findeste eigentlich den Super Deluxe und was hattest du vorher drin? Hast du da einen mit speziellem Tuning genommen? Die für's Nomad findet man ja z.B. zuhauf im Bikemarkt.



Hab mir im Bikemarkt einen der ausm Nomad ausgebaut wurde gekauft und direkt zu Fahrrad Fahrwerk geschickt. Mst-Tuning und Dämpferbody tauschen weil Santa Cruz ja andere Dämpferaufnahmen hat.
Vorher hatte ich den Deluxe der ab Werk verbaut ist drin aber mit dem war mir das Jeffsy zu straff. Keine Ahnung wie der Super Deluxe normalerweise ist, aber getuned finde ich ihn ziemlich gut. Fluffiger und besseres Ansprechverhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (25. Juni 2019)

Bewegte Bilder... Tues im Einsatz


----------



## Agent500 (26. Juni 2019)

So hier mal ein Bild meines 27er Capras nach den Winterupdates 2019. 
_(Das Bild ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber dicht dran)_
Fahrwerk jetzt mit 180/ 180mm.
Für die Technikfreaks die Änderungen im Detail.:
Lyrik RC mit DebonAir Update versehen, Mavic E-Deemax Pro, Reverb 170mm 1X Remote, 30er RF Kettenblatt, 28-30er E13 Bashguard, XT Trigger + ProblemSolver, XTR Schaltwerk, RaceFace Turbine R 35 40mm Vorbau, Odi Elite Pro Griffe.
Gewicht in XXL AL mit Pedalen hier noch ohne tubeless: 15,30Kg


----------



## OneTrustMan (26. Juni 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild meines 27er Capras nach den Winterupdates 2019.
> _(zwar schon nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber dicht dran)_
> Fahrwerk jetzt mit 180/ 180mm.
> Für die Technikfreaks die Änderungen im Detail.:
> ...


Nicht schlecht wobei das Gelb eher nicht so meins ist 

Ich hab das selbe Rad in der selben Größe, auch auf 180mm umgebaut.
Meins habe ich inzwischen auch auf 15,30kg runterbekommen.
Neue Kurbel+ Lager, neuer Carbon Lenker, Reifen Nudel raus und mal den Dreck weg geputzt


----------



## 2pi (26. Juni 2019)

So erkennt man ihn wenigstens, wenn man sich mal auf den Trails begegnet


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Juni 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild meines 27er Capras nach den Winterupdates 2019.
> _(zwar schon nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber dicht dran)_
> Fahrwerk jetzt mit 180/ 180mm.
> Für die Technikfreaks die Änderungen im Detail.:
> ...


Geil, Rock Razor Cube Edition hab ich auch am Rad. War ein Schnapper. Wobei deiner nach SG aussieht, hat ein Label mehr dran als meiner.


----------



## Agent500 (27. Juni 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht wobei das Gelb eher nicht so meins ist



Nachvollziehbar, aber die Deemax Pro haben es mir einfach angetan. 
Drei Farben als Kombination fand ich noch etwas spannender als die zwei der Serie. 



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Meins habe ich inzwischen auch auf 15,30kg runterbekommen.
> Neue Kurbel+ Lager, neuer Carbon Lenker...



Ist mir nicht entgangen.  
Denke 15,00Kg sind mit Super Gravity langfristig kein Problem. Mal die Winterupdates 2020 abwarten.



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Geil, Rock Razor Cube Edition hab ich auch am Rad. War ein Schnapper.



Sehr gutes Auge.  Ist SG.
H+S hat die Teile echt günstig rausgehauen, da musste man zuschlagen.
Ist für meinen Gebrauch aber mittlerweile leider ein bisschen zu sehr auf Kante genäht, war aber zwei Jahre sehr zufrieden mit dem Reifenmodell im Mittelgebrige. Irgendwie brauche ich inzwischen min. 1000g und bessern Schnittschutz am Heck. 
Der aktuelle 2.6er Nobby Nic SG E-Bikereifen sieht schon wieder aus als hätte ihn Wolverine montiert.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild meines 27er Capras nach den Winterupdates 2019.
> _(Das Bild ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber dicht dran)_
> Fahrwerk jetzt mit 180/ 180mm.
> Für die Technikfreaks die Änderungen im Detail.:
> ...



Bis auf den Gelben Schaltzug top, der wirkt etwas verlohren und bringt auch etwas unruhe rein


----------



## Agent500 (27. Juni 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bis auf den Gelben Schaltzug top, der wirkt etwas verlohren...........



Der Gedanke war eben die gelbe Speiche bei optisch ähnlichem Durchmesser nochmal aufzugreifen.
Bin auch kein Fan von zu unruhigem Design, wenn man davor steht, siehts aber optisch sehr erfrischend aus.

Schauen wir mal wie es mit den 2020er Lyrik/ Super Deluxe Decals aussieht?
Noch ist das Bike ja nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## zmitti (27. Juni 2019)

Mega Hobby......und bei dem Wetter mim Jeffsy die Trails rocken.....ein Traum! Ride on guys


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Juni 2019)

Ich glaub mein Flachlandschwein pfeift. 
Hab tatsächlich in meiner Berglosen Gegend ein paar richtig geile Wurzelstrecken entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (6. Juli 2019)

.. ick auf der Suche nach Wurzeln ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Juli 2019)

Letztes Wochende auf der polnischen Seite des Pods Smrkem.
Die offiziellen Trails sind alle eher Flow.

Wer da Action will muss die steinigen Wanderwege runterballern 
Bin auch gestürzt, da war die Eagle auf einmal hinter den 50er.
Hab das Schaltauge zurückgebogen und weiter gings.
Inzwischen hat das Jeffsy aber ein neues bekommen. ....loift.


----------



## No_12 (8. Juli 2019)

Auch die Natur hat manchmal an Fahrradständer gedacht, da muss man dann pause machen


----------



## Hannoi0815 (8. Juli 2019)

Gestern im Deister. Pause, nachdem mich die jungen Leute abgehängt haben.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (8. Juli 2019)




----------



## r4sta-jn (8. Juli 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882477


Gab es das Jeffsy wirklich in dieser Farbe oder ist es eine Custom Lakierung? Sieht ja total geil aus.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (8. Juli 2019)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Gab es das Jeffsy wirklich in dieser Farbe oder ist es eine Custom Lakierung? Sieht ja total geil aus.



Nope. 
Hab es so pulvern lassen.

War mal das schnöde Jeffsy Al von 2016 in Schwarz / Blau.


----------



## MarKurte (8. Juli 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882477


Sehr geil, aber irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre die Gabel nicht ganz bündig im Steuerrohr. Oder ist das normal?


----------



## chr0815 (8. Juli 2019)

Capra '19 in der Kindergröße S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (8. Juli 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Sehr geil, aber irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre die Gabel nicht ganz bündig im Steuerrohr. Oder ist das normal?



Wirkt nur auf dem oberen Bild etwas ungünstig:


----------



## Tobsra (9. Juli 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 882477


----------



## Skydive93 (12. Juli 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Wirkt nur auf dem oberen Bild etwas ungünstig:
> Anhang anzeigen 882692


wie klappt das mit dem pulvern? dachte immer, dass mann da nur 1 farbe hätte ohne decals? die sehen da jetzt nicht nach aufkleber aus?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (12. Juli 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> die sehen da jetzt nicht nach aufkleber aus?



Sind in dem Fall aber Aufkleber.

Mehrfarbig pulvern geht und Decals mitpulvern geht auch.
Kostet aber mehr und man sollte die Decals in digitaler Form vorliegen haben.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2019)

Ein Bike im Kornfeld ...


----------



## PjotrIljitsch (14. Juli 2019)

Decoy Base M im zweiten Einsatz.
Nach jahrzehntelanger bike Abstinenz bin ich sehr beeindruckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4sta-jn (14. Juli 2019)

Auch wenn es momentan etwas länger dauert, das warten lohnt sich ;-)




YT Capra AL Comp 2019 / Bikeporn & Unboxing


----------



## Sportbecker (18. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy auf der Ollweite-Line. Es macht wirklich überall Spaß


----------



## 2pi (21. Juli 2019)

Waren eine Woche in SFL.
Bike Park ist auch ganz gut gemacht


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Juli 2019)

Heute eine Sonntags Runde in schönen Sachen Ländle gedreht.
Ausbeute war eine 3,5 Stunden ausfahrt mit 58km und 800hm. 
Bier gabs natürlich auch


----------



## Chris_84 (21. Juli 2019)

Foto entstand vor kurzem am Reschensee, die 3-Länder Trails sind immer wieder ein Ausflugsziel Wert 

Grüße cj


----------



## Agent500 (22. Juli 2019)

Chris_84 schrieb:


> die 3-Länder Trails sind immer wieder ein Ausflugsziel Wert


Auf jeden Fall, super schöne Gegend mit tollen Trails, gutem Essen und fairem Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis.
Bunker-, Schöneben- und Haideralm-Trail FTW.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (22. Juli 2019)

Da sich in den letzten 10 Jahren, seit dem letzen Bike Aufbau, so gut wie jeder Standard geändert hat, musste was komplett neues her.

Vor und nach der Jungfernfahrt:






Bis auf Reifen, Sattel und Pedale noch komplett "stock". Mittlerweile hab ich noch die Griffe getauscht.
14,18kg, so wie es da steht.

Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert, hab mich eigentlich auf Anhieb darauf wohlgefühlt. Aus meiner Sicht so ziemlich das perfektes Bikepark Rad.


----------



## 2pi (22. Juli 2019)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert, hab mich eigentlich auf Anhieb darauf wohlgefühlt. Aus meiner Sicht so ziemlich das perfektes Bikepark Rad.


War neulich auch im Park (siehe oben) und habe mal kurz erwägt, einen Downhiller zu mieten. Nach der 1. Runde habe ich den Gedanken abwinkend verworfen.
Die Originalreifen sind übrigens auch gute Parkschlampen...äh...Schlappen


----------



## Blutrichter (23. Juli 2019)

War vor kurzem bei bestem Wetter in der fränkischen unterwegs 27km und 800 hm, aber leider mit Trails die das Capra doch eher unterfordert haben. Landschaftlich trotzdem schön und für die Ausdauer sind die Uphills in der fränkischen gar nicht mal so verkehrt, da es oft gerade den Berg hoch geht.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (23. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy im Wurmtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (27. Juli 2019)

Heute Morgen in Koblenz. Nach knapp 4 Monaten immer noch glücklich


----------



## flitzomat (27. Juli 2019)

Dann pack ich nochmal ein 19er Jeffsy CF Comp in XXL und concrete grey dazu.





Hab bis auf die Laufräder alle e*13 Teile ausgetauscht, die Guide runtergeworfen und mit Shimano 1x12 mit Eagle Kassette aufgebaut. 14,1kg.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Juli 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> Dann pack ich nochmal ein 19er Jeffsy CF Comp in XXL und concrete grey dazu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 890283
> 
> Hab bis auf die Laufräder alle e*13 Teile ausgetauscht, die Guide runtergeworfen und mit Shimano 1x12 mit Eagle Kassette aufgebaut. 14,1kg.


Das geht? Shimano Schalthebel und Schaltwerk mit ner Sram Eagle Kassette?


----------



## flitzomat (28. Juli 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das geht? Shimano Schalthebel und Schaltwerk mit ner Sram Eagle Kassette?


Ja geht, hier steht mehr dazu. Die aktuelle 12fach XT gleicht ja nun der XTR.






						Shimano XTR 12 fach - Eagle Kassette ... schon jemand damit unterwegs?
					

Servus, ich fahre derzeit Shimano XT 11-fach Schaltwerk mit 11-fach SRAM Kassette und würde gerne auf Shimano 12 fach umsteigen, kann bei meinem Laufrädern aber nur XD kompatible Cassetten verbauen (möchte aber kein SRAM Schaltwerk!).  Das 12-fach Schaltwerk von Shimano ist ja jetzt verfügbar...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









Sram Trigger und Shimano Schaltwerk geht übrigends auch


----------



## christian7 (28. Juli 2019)

Mal ein kleines Update...das JEFFSY mach wirklich alles mit...

Kurztrip nach Saalbach Hinterglemm (noch vor dem Glemmride Festival), hier sind wir allerdings nicht wie geplant Touren gefahren, sondern tatsächlich nur bergab, im Plan war die BIG5 Challenge, die aber aufgrund diverser Umbauarbeiten an Liftanlagen und Streckensperrung nach Leogang nicht gefahren werden konnte. Dafür gab es eine "Ersatzbergbahn" die einen direkt an den Start des Hacklbergtrails brachte 















MSB X-Trail Bikepark Sankt Andreasberg.
Dieser Bikepark ist super gemacht, die Strecken die es hier gibt sind mit viel Arbeit und Liebe gemacht...und werden ständig gepflegt, erweitert und verändert, ich entdecke immer was Neues  vielem Dank an den Betreiber.


----------



## Sportbecker (29. Juli 2019)

christian7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 890623



So ein Bild hab ich letzte Woche auch gemacht 





Hacklberg ist schon geil. Nur die Bremswellen auf den restlichen Lines sind echt heftig, haben den Fahrer nach 2 Wochen ordentlich weich geschüttelt. Das Jeffsy scheint davon unbeeindruckt. Staub abgewaschen und es ist wieder startklar


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juli 2019)

Lg


----------



## edeltoaster (2. August 2019)

Zwei Jeffsy 27 im Singletrail-Himmel Rodalben F-Trail. Mit @No_12.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. August 2019)

christian7 schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update...das JEFFSY mach wirklich alles mit...
> 
> Kurztrip nach Saalbach Hinterglemm (noch vor dem Glemmride Festival), hier sind wir allerdings nicht wie geplant Touren gefahren, sondern tatsächlich nur bergab, im Plan war die BIG5 Challenge, die aber aufgrund diverser Umbauarbeiten an Liftanlagen und Streckensperrung nach Leogang nicht gefahren werden konnte. Dafür gab es eine "Ersatzbergbahn" die einen direkt an den Start des Hacklbergtrails brachte
> 
> ...


Ich wollt den Tag schon antworten und meinen das dass letzte Bild mir doch sehr nach Gap auf Linie 3 im MSBX ausschaut
Morgen gehts auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (4. August 2019)

Den Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour genießen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. August 2019)

Im Harz on Tour/Trail


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Im Harz on Tour/Trail


Awww, den Harz will auch noch mal befahren 
Schaut gut aus


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. August 2019)

Gibt viel zu entdecken im Harz. Wobei für einen Urlaub der nördliche und mittlere Teil interessant ist (nein nein nein nicht der Brocken)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Den Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour genießen
> Anhang anzeigen 893364Anhang anzeigen 893365Anhang anzeigen 893366Anhang anzeigen 893367Anhang anzeigen 893368Anhang anzeigen 893369


Sonntag = MTB Time


----------



## Bensemer (5. August 2019)

Aha, schöner Thread hier gefunden. Geile Bike habt ihr   
Ich hab mir mal wieder was neues gegönnt und das passt doch hier am besten her. 




Happy Trails 
Grüße aus Südhessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian7 (6. August 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich wollt den Tag schon antworten und meinen das dass letzte Bild mir doch sehr nach Gap auf Linie 3 im MSBX ausschaut
> Morgen gehts auch hin



...das stimmt...gut erkannt  Wie wars im MSB X? Ich hoffe Du hast Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. August 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Den Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour genießen
> Anhang anzeigen 893364Anhang anzeigen 893365Anhang anzeigen 893366Anhang anzeigen 893367Anhang anzeigen 893368Anhang anzeigen 893369


Das Bike hätte echt schönere Fotos verdient.


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Das Bike hätte echt schönere Fotos verdient.


Mir geht es beim fahren mehr um den Sport und die Natur, bzw. einfach mal rauskommen und abschalten.
Ich bin nicht so der Foto Macher Typ als werdet ihr wohl damit leben müssen 

Ansonsten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. August 2019)

christian7 schrieb:


> ...das stimmt...gut erkannt  Wie wars im MSB X? Ich hoffe Du hast Bilder gemacht!


Nee war nicht da, war Gewitter angesagt. 
Aber nicht schlimm, arbeite 20min entfernt und da geht immer mal nen 4h Ticket


----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2019)

lg aus Kroatien


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (9. August 2019)




----------



## crossy-pietro (20. August 2019)

3. Fahrt und sehr happy mit der Dame:


----------



## 2pi (20. August 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> 3. Fahrt und sehr happy mit der Dame:


Jeffsy ist männlich


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. August 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Jeffsy ist männlich



Okaaaaay... ^_^
Nach dem damaligen Werbesport ("I hate Jeffsy") hatte ich das anders verstanden


----------



## WuselWuh (21. August 2019)

Die graue Bergziege auf dem Weg in den Teutoburger Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (21. August 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Okaaaaay... ^_^
> Nach dem damaligen Werbesport ("I hate Jeffsy") hatte ich das anders verstanden



Jeffsy (m/w/d)


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. August 2019)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> Jeffsy (m/w/d)


D steht für Attack Helicopter


----------



## Agent500 (21. August 2019)

Im Vergleich zum letzten Bild mit ein paar Änderungen aber immer noch 15,40Kg.
Der Nobby Nic Super Gravity in 2.6 hat den Tubelessvorteil zum Rock Razor Super Gravity wieder aufgefressen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum letzten Bild mit ein paar Änderungen aber immer noch 15,40Kg. Der Nobby Nic SG in 2.6 hat den Tubelessvorteil zum Rock Razor SG wieder aufgefressen.  _(Bild: Ende / Teufi Trail / Davos)_


Mein Capra wird bald wieder ein wenig schwerer


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum letzten Bild mit ein paar Änderungen aber immer noch 15,40Kg. Der Nobby Nic SG in 2.6 hat den Tubelessvorteil zum Rock Razor SG wieder aufgefressen.  _(Bild: Ende / Teufi Trail / Davos)_


Taugt der Nobby Nic SpeedGrip? Da fehlt mir irgendwie die SG Karkasse für die Alpen.


----------



## Agent500 (22. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Taugt der Nobby Nic SpeedGrip? Das fehlt mir irgendwie die SG Karkasse für die Alpen.



Verwirrung.
Mit der Abkürzung SG meinte ich Super Gravity nicht SpeedGrip. _(habs angepasst) (OEM E-Bikereifen / 1238g)_
Mit nem normalen Snake Skin würde ich nicht weit kommen. 

SpeedGrip selbst geht in den Alpen gut, nur sollte es trocken sein.
Wenns in Waldabschnitten feucht wird, hat man natürlich vom Grip her das Gefühl man zieht ein Holzrad hinter sich her. __
Da hatte der Magic Mary SG in Ultra Soft alle Hände voll zutun das auszubügeln.

Haltbarkeit von SpeedGrip ist aber ein gutes Stück höher als von Soft.
Denke nächste Saison wirds aber wieder ein Hans Dampf SG in Soft.



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Mein Capra wird bald wieder ein wenig schwerer


Was wirds denn?
Nobby Nic SG SG 2.6?
Aktuell hab ich 15,31Kg, hab vermutlich 90g Reifen in den Alpen gelassen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. August 2019)

Mein Jeffsy bekam ne 36er spedentiertErstmal ne RC2 die evtl noch gegen ne Grip2 Kartusche gewechselt wird.


----------



## Capra29 (23. August 2019)

Mein Capra 29 CF Pro
Mit neuem Fox X2 Factory 2020 Dämpfer der gestern rein kam


----------



## timtim (23. August 2019)

Eine Modifikation die im nachhinein zumindest auf schnellen Rumpeltrails einen Aha Effekt erzeugt , zumindest bei mir...........Zumal das Gewicht noch mit moderaten 13,6 Kg zu Buche schlägt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Verwirrung.
> Mit der Abkürzung SG meinte ich Super Gravity nicht SpeedGrip. _(habs angepasst) (OEM E-Bikereifen / 1238g)_
> Mit nem normalen Snake Skin würde ich nicht weit kommen.
> 
> ...


Deshalb hab ich ja gefragt, hab mich gewundert dass es einen NN in Speedgrip SG gibt? Wo bekommt man sowas?

HD Soft SG '19 hatte ich letztes Jahr in Nauders für 3 Tage hinten drauf, danach hatte er massiv reißende Stollen. Wurde von BC getauscht, seitdem steht er original im Karton daheim. Die MM US SG hält bis heute. MM Soft SG ist mir da lieber hinten, kommt wahrscheinlich auch bald eine drauf.


----------



## Agent500 (23. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man sowas?


 Wird entweder bei ebay & Co. gehandelt oder man kennt einen, der einen kennt. Wird soweit ich weiß nur für Cube gebaut.
Hatte mich auch gewundert, SpeedGrip + Super Gravity gibt es ja eigentlich gar nicht und Nobby Nic + Super Gravity auch nicht, also doppelt ungewöhnlich. Wobei es 2014 mal einen Hans Dampf Super Gravity in PaceStar gab, der hat aber auch nicht länger gehalten, trotz harter Mischung. Der Hans Dampf kann eben keine Haltbarkeit.



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Die MM US SG hält bis heute.


 Fährst du aber auch vorne, oder? Da ist ja der Verschleiß viel geringer.



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> HD Soft SG '19 hatte ich letztes Jahr in Nauders für 3 Tage hinten drauf, danach hatte er massiv reißende Stollen. Wurde von BC getauscht, seitdem steht er original im Karton daheim.



Die haben den umgetauscht?  Das ist aber nett. 
So sah mein HD SG TSC nach drei Tagen Nauders und drei Tagen Sölden letztes Jahr aus. 
Eine Woche Alpen überlebt der Hinterreifen nie, allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass die Reifen meistens schon so 20% runter haben, bevor es losgeht. Vorne ist hingegen kein Problem, da hält die Magic Mary super.
Das sah drei Jahre in Folge so aus, daher erwarte ich gar nicht, dass ein 2020er Hans Dampf SG Soft da länger hält.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Wird entweder bei ebay & Co. gehandelt oder man kennt einen, der einen kennt. Wird soweit ich weiß nur für Cube gebaut.
> Hatte mich auch gewundert, SpeedGrip + Super Gravity gibt es ja eigentlich gar nicht und Nobby Nic + Super Gravity auch nicht, also doppelt ungewöhnlich. Wobei es 2014 mal einen Hans Dampf Super Gravity in PaceStar gab, der hat aber auch nicht länger gehalten, trotz harter Mischung. Der Hans Dampf kann eben keine Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Fährst du aber auch vorne, oder? Da ist ja der Verschleiß viel geringer.
> ...


HD Soft SG 2019 neu und nach dem Nauders Wochenende.













und weitere 100 km auf Hometrails









ist zwar nicht extrem schlimm, war für mich trotzdem die Zeit wert, zu schauen ob man den Reifen getauscht bekommt. Hab vorhin den neuen HD SG Soft draufgezogen. Wenn der auch nicht hält, reklamier ich ihn erneut und Mal sehen ob dafür eine MM Soft SG  dafür bekomme. MM finde ich persönlich als den perfekten HR im Vergleich zum HD.


----------



## 2pi (24. August 2019)

Grüße aus Nauders,
haben mal die Stages 3,4 und 5 für das heutige Enduro Rennen freigeputzt 
Der Etsch Trail wird heute Abend wie ein Wildsaugehege aussehen


----------



## Agent500 (24. August 2019)

@2pi
Viel Spaß in Nauders, echt super Trails da und die Küche kann auch was. 



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht extrem schlimm, war für mich trotzdem die Zeit wert, zu schauen ob man den Reifen getauscht bekommt.


Der sieht doch noch gut aus, da gehen locker noch 20-25K Tiefenmeter. 
Der Magic verteilt die Bremskraft natürlich auf größere Stollen, roll aber auch deutlich schlechter am Heck.
Der DHR2 in DD MaxxTerra hält echt sehr gut am Heck.
Denke der Hans Danpf wird nächstes Jahr wieder ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## pirata (24. August 2019)

Schürpfeneck Trails - Jeffsy macht immer mehr Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @2pi
> Viel Spaß in Nauders, echt super Trails da und die Küche kann auch was.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ja einen neuen bekommen.   Wenn der runter ist, kommt eine Mary hinten drauf.


----------



## Tidi (25. August 2019)

Sonntagsrunde zum Middach zur Omma. 





... letztens gab's ja ein Bike im Kornfeld, heute mal die Interpretation nach der Ernte ...


----------



## 2pi (25. August 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @2pi
> Viel Spaß in Nauders, echt super Trails da und die Küche kann auch was.


Jo, danke !
Ist die Wiege und Heimat meiner Mountainbike-Karriere  Die Trails haben für mich die perfekte Mischung.


----------



## agrof (26. August 2019)

Unterwegs an Hometrails mit meinem Bigfoot-Trail Freund.


----------



## edeltoaster (29. August 2019)

Diese Woche mal was Neues probiert: Bike mit ins Büro und danach 'ne Runde ballern. War geil. 10/10 will do again.


----------



## Tidi (30. August 2019)

Jeffsy auf Stelzen  (170mm/ca.164mm) ... bisher ganz gut, demnächst mal im Park testen.


----------



## flip_4 (11. September 2019)

Bewegte Bilder vom Tues


----------



## Agent500 (11. September 2019)

@flip_4 
Sehr sehr geile Musikauswahl, das hab ich ja seit Teenagerzeiten nicht mehr gehört. 
Schade, dass man hier nur einen Daumen nach oben geben kann. Top gefahren.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. September 2019)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder vom Tues


Sehr geil, der Song ist fett und die Fahrerei auch. Lange nicht gehört. Wo ist das?


----------



## Rischar (12. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, der Song ist fett und die Fahrerei auch. Lange nicht gehört. Wo ist das?


Steht im Titel des Videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. September 2019)

Rischar schrieb:


> Steht im Titel des Videos


Mit wo ist das, meinte ich den Park. Das es die Bloodhound Gang ist weiß ich, Song kenne ich auch.


----------



## Agent500 (12. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mit wo ist das, meinte ich den Park.


Bikepark La Bresse / Lac Blanc. Frankreich. Siehe google Maps.


----------



## flip_4 (12. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, der Song ist fett und die Fahrerei auch. Lange nicht gehört. Wo ist das?



Merci ☺️
Der erste Teil ist in La Bresse und der zweite in Lac Blanc. Beide super Parks


----------



## 2pi (22. September 2019)

Wurzeln satt auf dem 3-Länder Trail Nauders (oder auch eine gute Fahrwerks-Test-Strecke) 
Waren nochmal eine Woche lang bei Kaiserwetter unterwegs.
Am Ende der Woche hat man den meisten Trails allerdings auch das Ende der Saison deutlich angemerkt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. September 2019)

Punta Larici, Gardasee, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang, letzten Freitag:


----------



## Agent500 (25. September 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Wurzeln satt auf dem 3-Länder Trail Nauders


Der Uphill nervt zwar etwas, aber das Hauptwurzelfeld der Strecke ist schon echt gut.


----------



## 2pi (25. September 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Der Uphill nervt zwar etwas, aber das Hauptwurzelfeld der Strecke ist schon echt gut.


Ach, wir sind in einer Woche alles gefahren bis auf Haideralm (schwarz war zerbombt und blau langweilig) und waren entsprechend durch. Da kurbelt man echt gerne mal stupide zur Reschenalm hoch 
Bin die Wurzeln letztes mal/Jahr noch mit dem Jeffsy gefahren. Mit Capra ist es aber weniger eigene Arbeit.


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. September 2019)

So mein 2017er Jeffsy ist nun ein klein wenig aufgepimt wurden. 
Die alte non Boost Fox 34 wurde getauscht gegen eine Pike Ultimate in silber.
Die sieht Hammer aus.
Die TRS+ Räder wurden ersetzt durch XMC 1200 von DT Swiss.
Neues Kampfgewicht für mein XL Jeffsy ist nun 12,86kg mit frischer Milch und den ganzen Kram am Radel.

Ich hatte vorher eine DVO Sapphire 34 D1 bestellt.
Die Reifenfreiheit bei der Gabel ist allerdings derart mies das ich sie zurück geschickt habe.


----------



## Bensemer (28. September 2019)

Die Pike gefällt mir da richtig gut. Das ist nicht das langweilige schwarz das jeder hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (28. September 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Die Pike gefällt mir da richtig gut. Das ist nicht das langweilige schwarz das jeder hat


Yup   
Und schön leicht ist sie.
Out of the Box 1848g mit Achse.


----------



## 2pi (28. September 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die TRS+ Räder wurden ersetzt durch XMC 1200 von DT Swiss.


Kannst du da einen Unterschied beim Fahrgefühl ausmachen ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. September 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Kannst du da einen Unterschied beim Fahrgefühl ausmachen ?


Konnte leider nur eine 5 Minuten Runde drehen da es angefangen hat ziemlich heftig zu regnen.
Ich habe mich da ehrlich gesagt so sehr auf die Gabel konzentriert das ich den Rest gar nicht mitbekommen habe.
Der Naben Sound mit den 36er Scheiben ist nicht so geil und laut wie der TRS+
Was ich allerdings sofort gemerkt habe ist die Antritts Beschleunigung. 
The 1200er sind ja gute 500g leichter als die TRS+
Wenn das Wetter passt fahre ich Morgen eine Tour und schau mal wie sich Alles so anfühlt.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2019)

Dämpfer wurde getauscht und die Conti Kaiser wieder gegen Schwalbe gewechselt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Oktober 2019)

LRS: ja, ein solcher Gewichtsunterschied ist beim Antritt echt sehr spürbar! 

@dia-mandt : was hat dir am Kaiser weniger gefallen?


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> LRS: ja, ein solcher Gewichtsunterschied ist beim Antritt echt sehr spürbar!
> 
> @dia-mandt : was hat dir am Kaiser weniger gefallen?


@FloImSchnee Das man ständig Milch nachkippen muss, weil der die ausschwitzt. Ist halt offiziell auch ein Rennreifen. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Die müssen ja nicht ewig dicht sein 
Ich habe 130ml Milch in jedem Reifen gebraucht, um den langfristig dicht zu bekommen.
Grip war immer super und der Rollwiderstand war auch echt ok.
Aber meine Schwalbe Kombi (ja, auch der Rock Razor) haben nicht weniger Grip und dann hab ich lieber 700gr weniger am Bike.
Aber wenn du nen Satz brauchst...habe die günstig im Bikemarkt stehen. *28€/Satz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Oktober 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Kannst du da einen Unterschied beim Fahrgefühl ausmachen ?


Ok heute habe ich mal eine längere Runde gedreht.
Beim Thema Steifigkeit von Carbon Felgen merke ich das eigentlich nur minimal einen Unterschied im Gegensatz zum e13 Alu LRS.
Fühlt sich ein klein wenig härter an.
Die Carbon Räder rollen sehr leicht und können die Geschwindigkeit gut halten, die TRS+ allerdings auch.
Das Geräusch der Hinterrad Nabe ist draußen echt leise  Ich vermisse meinen Todes Bienenschwarm Sound jetzt schon.
Negativ muss ich ganz klar die Centerlock Aufnahme erwähnen.
Vorher kein klingeln der Scheiben und jetzt klingel die Scheiben wie sau. Die selbe Erfahrung habe ich schon an einen anderen LRS mit Centerlock gemacht.
Muss ich die Scheiben halt wieder mit Alu Butyl abkleben damit sie ruhig sind.
Und die neue Pike geht klasse.


----------



## 2pi (4. Oktober 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ok heute habe ich mal eine längere Runde gedreht.
> Beim Thema Steifigkeit von Carbon Felgen merke ich das eigentlich nur minimal einen Unterschied im Gegensatz zum e13 Alu LRS.
> Fühlt sich ein klein wenig härter an.
> Die Carbon Räder rollen sehr leicht und können die Geschwindigkeit gut halten, die TRS+ allerdings auch.
> ...


OK, danke !
Im Park lasse ich die e13 auf dem Capra drauf. Hört sich geil an, bei ordentlich Geschwindigkeit abzuheben...
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeee 
Stehe allerdings auch kurz davor, direct mount Scheiben zu verbauen und das stimmt mich natürlich kritisch. Zur Not gibt es aber auch brauchbare Adapter. Bei Trickstuff soll ja jetzt im Okt. ein neuer kommen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Oktober 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Stehe allerdings auch kurz davor, direct mount Scheiben zu verbauen und das stimmt mich natürlich kritisch. Zur Not gibt es aber auch brauchbare Adapter. Bei Trickstuff soll ja jetzt im Okt. ein neuer kommen.


Das schaue ich mir auch mal an.
Ich finde ja diese ganzen Shimano Standards wie Centerlock und Direct Mount so sinnlos 

Und meine TRS+ wandern ans neue Hardtail


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Oktober 2019)

hier stand mist


----------



## Devildriver01 (9. Oktober 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dämpfer wurde getauscht und die Conti Kaiser wieder gegen Schwalbe gewechselt.



sieht schon ziemlich geil aus mit dem DH X2. Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Oktober 2019)

Devildriver01 schrieb:


> sieht schon ziemlich geil aus mit dem DH X2. Wie fährt es sich?


Die Dämpfung bemerkt man sofort. Die geht echt gut.
Es liegt jetzt am Heck auch satt auf dem Boden. Das war mit dem Luftdämpfer nicht so.
Durch den 2 pos. Lever am Dämpfer gibt es keinen Unterschied in der Bergaufperformance. Es wippt einfach nicht. Das ist der Knaller.
Insg. wiegt der Coil 366gr. mehr als der RS Super Deluxe Air.
Was ich gerne in Kauf nehme!


----------



## banelion (9. Oktober 2019)

Sölden war defintiv eine Reise wert! Und das gute Stück läuft


----------



## Agent500 (9. Oktober 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dämpfer wurde getauscht und die Conti Kaiser wieder gegen Schwalbe gewechselt.



Jetzt brauchst du noch ne Fox 36 Factory 170 Grip2 damit der Look passt.


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Oktober 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst du noch ne Fox 36 Factory 170 Grip2 damit der Look passt.


Allerdings.
Wird auch wohl die nächste große Veränderung sein. Dezent in Orange


----------



## Agent500 (9. Oktober 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dezent in Orange


Jear, sehr chic. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devildriver01 (11. Oktober 2019)




----------



## mw123 (13. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Oktober 2019)

So ein goldener Herbst ist schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Anker himself


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2019)

Mein 2018er Jeffsy CF
Einige Änderungen gab jetzt in genau einem Jahr.
Am ersten Tag wurde gleich die TRS Dropper gegen eine OneUpComponents getauscht. Nach 6 Monaten war dann das Hinterrad durch. Felge an der Naht gerissen... Rollt jetzt auf massiven Hope W35 mit Schwalbe Setup anstatt dem E13 Reifen. Rollwiderstand ist jetzt so viel angenehmer. Vor kurzen habe ich den Dämpfer getauscht. Warum hab ich damit nur so lange gewartet? So viel besser! Die Gabel wurde von Klausmann getunt. So gut wie aktuell ging die Kiste noch nie. Bestellt sind jetzt noch neue Griffe, DMR Deathgrips, neue Pedale liegen auch noch bereit sowie ein neues Innelager. Dieser Pressfit Mist...


----------



## Korner (14. Oktober 2019)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 923859
> Mein 2018er Jeffsy CF
> Einige Änderungen gab jetzt in genau einem Jahr.
> Am ersten Tag wurde gleich die TRS Dropper gegen eine OneUpComponents getauscht. Nach 6 Monaten war dann das Hinterrad durch. Felge an der Naht gerissen... Rollt jetzt auf massiven Hope W35 mit Schwalbe Setup anstatt dem E13 Reifen. Rollwiderstand ist jetzt so viel angenehmer. Vor kurzen habe ich den Dämpfer getauscht. Warum hab ich damit nur so lange gewartet? So viel besser! Die Gabel wurde von Klausmann getunt. So gut wie aktuell ging die Kiste noch nie. Bestellt sind jetzt noch neue Griffe, DMR Deathgrips, neue Pedale liegen auch noch bereit sowie ein neues Innelager. Dieser Pressfit Mist...


Warum hast du dir dann ein fertiges Bike gekauft ?
Wenns Standart scheiße rollt und kacke federt.
Nächstes Bike besser selber bauen


----------



## Devildriver01 (14. Oktober 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir dann ein fertiges Bike gekauft ?
> Wenns Standart scheiße rollt und kacke federt.
> Nächstes Bike besser selber bauen


Selber bauen ist halt nochmals deutlich teurer als ein fertiges zu kaufen.


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir dann ein fertiges Bike gekauft ?
> Wenns Standart scheiße rollt und kacke federt.
> Nächstes Bike besser selber bauen



Schlechten Tag gehabt? 

Also Reifen sind halt einfach welche drauf gewesen und gut sind sie dazu auch noch, die Schwalbe aber besser. Außerdem Verschleißteil also in der Diskussion ja belanglos.
Sattelstütze wollte ich eine stufenlose, das kann die e13 nicht aber das Angebot zum Bike im Sale war nun mal super und Geld spielt bei dem ein oder anderen nun mal auch eine Rolle. Dämpfer wusste ich nicht das es so extrem viel besser ist. War ein Experiment und ich hatte Lust es zu testen. Und warum kann man an einem Rad von der Stange keine Teile tauschen? Versteh dein Problem nicht. Die Laufräder sind neu weil die alten kaputt sind. Pedale sind uralt und Griffe tauscht man auch so ab und an mal. Nur an costum Bikes tauscht man natürlich kein einziges Teil innerhalb 12 Monaten. 

Kurzum war ich eigentlich nur mit der Sattelstütze unzufrieden. Der Rest ist Verschleiß.


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir dann ein fertiges Bike gekauft ?
> Wenns Standart scheiße rollt und kacke federt.
> Nächstes Bike besser selber bauen



Schlechten Tag gehabt? 

Also Reifen sind halt einfach welche drauf gewesen und gut sind sie dazu auch noch, die Schwalbe aber besser. Außerdem Verschleißteil also in der Diskussion ja belanglos.
Sattelstütze wollte ich eine stufenlose, das kann die e13 nicht aber das Angebot zum Bike im Sale war nun mal super und Geld spielt bei dem ein oder anderen nun mal auch eine Rolle. Dämpfer wusste ich nicht das es so extrem viel besser ist. War ein Experiment und ich hatte Lust es zu testen. Und warum kann man an einem Rad von der Stange keine Teile tauschen? Versteh dein Problem nicht. Die Laufräder sind neu weil die alten kaputt sind. Pedale sind uralt und Griffe tauscht man auch so ab und an mal. Nur an costum Bikes tauscht man natürlich kein einziges Teil innerhalb 12 Monaten. 

Kurzum war ich eigentlich nur mit der Sattelstütze unzufrieden. Der Rest ist Verschleiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (15. Oktober 2019)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> Schlechten Tag gehabt?



Nöö, nur Langeweile   
Bissl rummotzen und so


----------



## Tidi (15. Oktober 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Nöö, nur Langeweile
> Bissl rummotzen und so


Eyyy haste keen Marathonlauf- oder Wanderforum, wo du rummotzen kannst?
Hab bis auf die Kurbel und den Dämpfer Alles in den ersten drei Monaten umgeschraubt und den Dämpfer nun im Sommer und kann ich auch bestätigen, der ist echt oll und der Vivid Air um Welten besser! Warum kein Bike in Teilen - weil günstige Basis im Sale halt ne günstige Basis ist und man mit Bissl Geduld am Ende für die Costumizierungsorgie halt nicht viel bis gar nix drauf zahlt ... du alter Motzki ...


----------



## Korner (15. Oktober 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Eyyy haste keen Marathonlauf- oder Wanderforum, wo du rummotzen kannst?
> Hab bis auf die Kurbel und den Dämpfer Alles in den ersten drei Monaten umgeschraubt und den Dämpfer nun im Sommer und kann ich auch bestätigen, der ist echt oll und der Vivid Air um Welten besser! Warum kein Bike in Teilen - weil günstige Basis im Sale halt ne günstige Basis ist und man mit Bissl Geduld am Ende für die Costumizierungsorgie halt nicht viel bis gar nix drauf zahlt ... du alter Motzki ...



SMAUL ! 
sonst gibts bald unangenehme Pics von dir hier um Forum !   

Ich hab dich aber auch das selbe gefragt


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. Oktober 2019)

Um mal weniger motzig zu sein oder mich rechtfertigen zu wollen. Es kommt ja immer drauf an was gegeben ist. Kohle/keine Kohle, die Grenzen eines Bikes schneller erreicht als gedacht, etc...pp... oder eben in meinem Fall bissle was kaputt hier bissle Verschleiß dort. Auch an Costum Räder schraubt man gerne neue Teile auch wenn man die bestehenden sorgfältig ausgewählt hat, macht ja auch Spaß  
Ein komplettes Bike kaufen und bis auf die Steckachse alles austauschen hört sich aufs erste auch sinnlos an, wurde aber auch schon zig mal gemacht wenn das Angebot zB einfach so extrem gut war und man quasi sein Wunsch-Framekit "umsonst" bekam und vom Teileerlös seine Wunschkomponenten kaufen konnte.
Im Großen und und Ganzen würde ich auch gern ein komplettes Rad in Einzelteilen aufbauen aber werde am Ende dann doch wieder vom Preis abgeschreckt. 

In diesem Sinne, tauscht was ihr wollt und geht fahren


----------



## Bensemer (15. Oktober 2019)

Galerie heißt Bilder 
Erst eingesaut und dann geputzt.


----------



## Rischar (15. Oktober 2019)

Tut es nicht weh, wenn die Eier immer an die Sattelstütze schlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (15. Oktober 2019)

Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran


----------



## 2pi (15. Oktober 2019)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Galerie heißt Bilder
> Erst eingesaut und dann geputzt.


Also die Bikes sind ja schon geil, aber muss man da wirklich dran onanieren ?


----------



## Met87 (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

mein neues Jeffsy CF Pro Race 2019 in unbergiger Umgebung.... Trotzdem geil


----------



## timbo72 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ein schöner Enduroritt mitm Capra am Morgen vertreibt allen Kummer und Sorgen. Und Ja DRECKIG !


----------



## timbo72 (18. Oktober 2019)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder vom Tues


Sehr Geil! Klasse Mukke und geile Aktion. Respekt


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob die alte Lady hier noch rein darf... Aber in Klinovec hat sie sich wieder Mega wohl gefühlt...


----------



## zebo (23. Oktober 2019)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 923859
> Mein 2018er Jeffsy CF
> Einige Änderungen gab jetzt in genau einem Jahr.
> Am ersten Tag wurde gleich die TRS Dropper gegen eine OneUpComponents getauscht. Nach 6 Monaten war dann das Hinterrad durch. Felge an der Naht gerissen... Rollt jetzt auf massiven Hope W35 mit Schwalbe Setup anstatt dem E13 Reifen. Rollwiderstand ist jetzt so viel angenehmer. Vor kurzen habe ich den Dämpfer getauscht. Warum hab ich damit nur so lange gewartet? So viel besser! Die Gabel wurde von Klausmann getunt. So gut wie aktuell ging die Kiste noch nie. Bestellt sind jetzt noch neue Griffe, DMR Deathgrips, neue Pedale liegen auch noch bereit sowie ein neues Innelager. Dieser Pressfit Mist...


Hi,
was für einen Dämpfer hast du verbaut?
Das Einbaumaß ist 200x57mm?


----------



## edeltoaster (24. Oktober 2019)

Home-Office Lunchride bei bester Herbstwitterung


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Oktober 2019)

zebo schrieb:


> Hi,
> was für einen Dämpfer hast du verbaut?
> Das Einbaumaß ist 200x57mm?



230/65 
Hab ein 27.5 dort sind längere Dämpfer verbaut als in den 29ern


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Oktober 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Home-Office Lunchride bei bester Herbstwitterung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 928147


Gestern hat ich mich auf Tour noch gefragt, lang nix mehr gehört von dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (25. Oktober 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Gestern hat ich mich auf Tour noch gefragt, lang nix mehr gehört von dir?


War ja auch mehr so das Hardtail-Wetter.  Fahr' momentan auch meistens maximal ein Stündchen am WE, für mehr reicht's grad leider nicht.


----------



## stromb6 (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Oktober 2019)

So Jeffsy auf SRAM AXS 01 umgebaut ?


----------



## Agent500 (28. Oktober 2019)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So Jeffsy auf SRAM AXS 01


Sehr schön. 
Was bringt der Akku denn an Extragewicht?


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Oktober 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Was bringt der Akku denn an Extragewicht?


Danke, Extragewicht interessiert mich nicht ?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. Oktober 2019)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Danke, Extragewicht interessiert mich nicht ?



Was war die Motivation für das Upgrade.
Ein Schnäppchen sind die Teile nicht und da du vorher schon eine gut funktionierende Schaltung hattest,
muss ein Benefit vorhanden sein. 
Oder war es nur "habenwollen"?


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. Oktober 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Was war die Motivation für das Upgrade.
> Ein Schnäppchen sind die Teile nicht und da du vorher schon eine gut funktionierende Schaltung hattest,
> muss ein Benefit vorhanden sein.
> Oder war es nur "habenwollen"?



habenwollen und neue Technik interessiert mich immer ??


----------



## Agent500 (31. Oktober 2019)

Das Capra mal ungeputzt.
Sportgerät und Möbelstück in einem. ?
_(für die weibliche Akzeptanz im Wohnzimmer hilfreich: man kann drunter saugen/ wischen / es hat Filzpads ??)_


----------



## Tidi (31. Oktober 2019)

Cooler Bikeständer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Oktober 2019)

Undenkbar...undenkbar bei mir


----------



## Tidi (31. Oktober 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Undenkbar...undenkbar bei mir


Bei mir leider auch ...


----------



## 2pi (31. Oktober 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch ...


Bei uns leider auch. Wir haben keinen Platz für 2


----------



## Agent500 (31. Oktober 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Undenkbar...undenkbar bei mir



Kann ich nachvollziehen, hat hier bei befreundeten Paaren auch schon für Diskussionen gesorgt. ?
Keine der Frauen konnte mir dann aber ihr meist reflexartiges Verbot an den Gatten vernünftig begründen.
Schließlich steht es nur dort.
Service, Umbauten, Reinigung, Fahren findet ja wo anders statt.
Scheint es gibt da noch Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. ?



2pi schrieb:


> Bei uns leider auch. Wir haben keinen Platz für 2


Zwei wäre hier wohl auch schwierig. Aber man könnte ja hin und wieder wechseln. ?


----------



## agrof (3. November 2019)

Ein bisschen Up and Down von gestern. Bergauf bin ich zu schwach, bergab zu feige. ? Noch.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. November 2019)

Feige musste nicht sein, die YT‘s regeln das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (3. November 2019)

Ja, das Capra zeigt Dir schon, wie es geht


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. November 2019)

Jetzt mit der Grip2 und dem X2 mein perfektes Rad.
Vielleicht kommt noch nen Funworks LRS mal schauen


----------



## 2pi (3. November 2019)

agrof schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Up and Down von gestern. Bergauf bin ich zu schwach...


Training



agrof schrieb:


> ...bergab zu feige. ? Noch.


Fahrtechnikkurs (z.B. MTB-Academy). Bevor man sich was falsches angewöhnt.
Wie schon @Trialbiker82 und @Sportbecker sagen, Capra kann das. Das ist wirklich so. Also, mach du auch was draus


----------



## agrof (3. November 2019)

Danke für die ermutige Wörter! ☺ Training mache ich fleißig, das Capra hat mich schon einiges Mal überrascht. Komme von eine Cube AMS 125 (10 Jahren zusammen), und der Unterschied in Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit an grobe Trails ist einfach unglaublich... muss ich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Rischar (4. November 2019)

Jeffsy in Nutzung ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. November 2019)

Unser "neues" Familienmitglied ?


Dafür hat uns das Jeffsy 29 MK1 verlassen müssen ?


----------



## 2pi (7. November 2019)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike ! 
Mehr Bock auf Ballern ?
Gebraucht gekauft ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. November 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !
> Mehr Bock auf Ballern ?
> Gebraucht gekauft ?


Danke!
Bock auf was anderes
Der Junior kann damit "Ballern"
Ja, gebraucht gekauft (wie neu)
Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt ?
Habe den Lenker auf 780 mm gekürzt.
Kettenblatt getauscht (absolute Black oval 30)
Reifen gewechselt (Assegai/Minion DHR).


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. November 2019)

Habe heute die erste Tour mit dem Capra unternommen.
Super Bike ?
Klettert sehr gut (Vorderrad klebt regelrecht am Boden)
Bergab sehr laufruhig.
War etwas unsicher wegen der Größe,
aber "L" passt mir (176/83) perfekt.
Bin die letzten Jahre immer "M" Rahmen gefahren.
Mein Sohn (182/83) hat es gestern gefahren und ist zufrieden ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. November 2019)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 936287
> Habe heute die erste Tour mit dem Capra unternommen.
> Super Bike ?
> Klettert sehr gut (Vorderrad klebt regelrecht am Boden)
> ...


Sprich...das Bike gehört jetzt deinem Sohn...gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. November 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sprich...das Bike gehört jetzt deinem Sohn...gelle


Offiziell ja?
Ich darf es aber auch fahren?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. November 2019)

Das ist ja unüblich, üblich reißt sich der Sohnemann Papas Sachen untern Nagel.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2019)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 936287
> Habe heute die erste Tour mit dem Capra unternommen.
> Super Bike ?
> Klettert sehr gut (Vorderrad klebt regelrecht am Boden)
> ...



Jetzt noch den Syncross Fender für die 36 .

Und L passt doch perfekt für 176cm...richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. November 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Syncross Fender für die 36 .
> 
> Umbau auf 170/170mm vollzogen und Syncros Fender montiert .


----------



## PeterPanic (26. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Ab heute ist das im Einsatz.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. November 2019)

Das schöne wetter mal genutzt


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2019)

Hab ich meine Brille verlegt...?


----------



## Skydive93 (28. November 2019)

PeterPanic schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 943802
> Hallo zusammen. Ab heute ist das im Einsatz.


schon mql an eine rote feder gedacht?


----------



## Niklas26 (12. Dezember 2019)

YT Capra von 2017. War mal neongelb / schwarz. Jetzt ist dunkelgrauen Folie auf den neongelben Flächen

MT7 liegen noch daheim rum und müssen montiert werden. 

Wie gefällts euch? 

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrof (15. Dezember 2019)

Nur gefunden... ohne Wörter.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (15. Dezember 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 951795


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (15. Dezember 2019)

Schlammschlacht am Samstag


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Dezember 2019)

Heute kam Post aus Schweden ?
Hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder Biken ?


----------



## Agent500 (20. Dezember 2019)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Heute kam Post aus Schweden


Kannst du was zur Qualität bezogen zu den originalen Aufklebern sagen?
Sieht auf den Bildern zumindest schon mal sehr gut aus. ?

Hatte mir das 2020er Layout von Rock Shox mal Anfang des Jahres selbst gebaut, da es nirgendwo verfügbar war.
Leider war die Druckqualität von der Auflösung her nicht so hoch wie beim Original (trotz Vektordatei) und die Aufkleber basierten auf weißem Papier, wodurch sich ein minimaler, weißer Rand in der Dicke des Aufklebers zeigte.
Weiter bin ich in dem Projekt dann aber auch nicht mehr gekommen. ?
Wollte da immer mal schauen, ob man nicht auch auf eine schwarze Aufkleberbasis drucken kann. 
Transparente Folie funktioniert wohl bei Farbdruck nicht so gut, da der Untergrund durchschimmert.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Dezember 2019)

@Agent500 ,
die Druckqualität der SLIK Decals ist gleich den originalen von Fox.
Es ist kein heller Rand zu sehen (siehe Bild)
Die Folie ist deutlich dicker und sollte somit besser schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (20. Dezember 2019)

Kleine schlammschlacht unter der Woche


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Dezember 2019)

Nach fünf Wochen Zwangspause (Innenmeniskus) endlich mal wieder biken?


----------



## edeltoaster (24. Dezember 2019)

Grundreinigung inkl Trocknung musste bei dem Sauwetter auch mal sein.
Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Bensemer (24. Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2019)

Na aber!
Bei dem schönen Wetter ist man doch unterwegs.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Januar 2020)

slip "n" slide aber schön war`s


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2020)

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## 2pi (5. Januar 2020)

Falco schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?



Den einen ? 

1. Es hat eine Magura Gabel.
2. Es ist zu viel gelb dran.
3. Der Lenker sieht dünn aus.
4. Es ist Winter.
5. Nach MTB-News-Norm muss der Flaschenhalter dran.


----------



## Sportbecker (5. Januar 2020)

Der Schwalbe Schriftzug sitzt nicht mittig am Ventil, ansonsten perfekt


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Den einen ?
> 
> 1. Es hat eine Magura Gabel.
> 2. Es ist zu viel gelb dran.
> ...


Einen Hinweis bekommst du noch für die Korrekte Auflistung aller alten Fehler.
Der neue Fehler hat was mit dem Werbeslogan zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic89 (5. Januar 2020)

Ich kann GeorgeP bestätigen... Slip 'n Slide...


----------



## 2pi (6. Januar 2020)

Das Licht war gerade so schön im Garten. Da muss man mal die Gelegenheit nutzen, den Umbau vorzustellen:

EX1501 LRS (die e*thirteen nehme ich dann für den Park). Die 240er Naben sind leiser als die Reifen auf Teer. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
vorne: Magic Mary, 27.5 x 2.35, Super Gravity, Addix Ultra Soft (gebe ihr mal wieder eine Chance).
hinten: DHR II, 27.5 x 2.40 WT, MaxxTerra, 120x2 DD.
Im Vergleich zu den TRS Schlappen wirken die neuen fast dünn 

Neue e*thirteen Kassette mit Inbus lock.
Neue Scheiben (Centerline, Centerlock mit Shimano Lockring, hoffentlich klingeln sie nicht, beim Test war alles prima).
Vorbau von 40mm auf 50mm verlängert, da an ganz steilen Stellen das Vorderrad leicht wurde und eine minimal gestrecktere Position nicht schadet. 2019 wurde ja mit 50mm Vorbau ausgeliefert.
Neuer Lenker: RaceFace Next R 35 Carbon, 35mm rise, 800mm.


----------



## Agent500 (6. Januar 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Neue e*thirteen Kassette mit Inbus lock.



Hab ich gestern, nach Monaten, auch mal dran gebaut. ?
Ging bei mir deutlich schwerer auf den XD Body als die alte Version.
Die Schelle klemmt schon ohne Schraube und die 3NM ordentlich.

Die Reifen sind ne super Kombination, würde ich auch so fahren.
Allerdings stören mich die unterschiedlichen Reifentypografien.
Hab für diese Saison daher mal hinten den Hans Dampf SG Soft in 2.6 aufgezogen.

Was wiegt denn das Schmuckstück?


----------



## makko1083 (6. Januar 2020)

...


----------



## 2pi (6. Januar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern, nach Monaten, auch mal dran gebaut. ?
> Ging bei mir deutlich schwerer auf den XD Body als die alte Version.
> Die Schelle klemmt schon ohne Schraube und die 3NM ordentlich.


Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube ich habe das ein wenig aufgebogen.



Agent500 schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind ne super Kombination, würde ich auch so fahren.
> Allerdings stören mich die unterschiedlichen Reifentypografien.
> Hab für diese Saison daher mal hinten den Hans Dampf SG Soft in 2.6 aufgezogen.


Wollte auch erst bei rein Maxxis bleiben. Aber letztlich kommt es mir auf die Performance an. Schade, daß es die Mary nicht in 2,5 gibt.
Als nächstes wird es vorne wohl ein ein Assegai 2,5 MaxxGrip werden.
2,6er HD, puh ! Allein die Breite könnte schon dicke Schenkel machen 



Agent500 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das Schmuckstück?


Weiß ich nicht mehr, da Gewicht eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 14,5Kg war es out of the box. Der LRS sollte gleich liegen wie die TRS. Die Kassette ist etwas schwerer geworden. Den Hauptanteil werden die Reifen machen. Ich denke 14,8Kg. Vielleicht hänge ich es die Tage mal noch an die Kofferwaage.

Als letzte Tuningmaßnahme fehlt noch ein neuer Trigger für die Sattelstütze.

P.S. Die Fotos sind übrigens nicht nachbearbeitet. Das Licht war wirklich so gut.


----------



## Agent500 (7. Januar 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Schade, daß es die Mary nicht in 2,5 gibt.


Naja, in 2.6 sind die auch nicht sooooo breit. Müsste real gemessen so um die 63-64mm liegen.
Blöd, dass es den MM in 2.6 ultra soft nur als DH gibt. ☹



2pi schrieb:


> 2,6er HD, puh ! Allein die Breite könnte schon dicke Schenkel machen


Denke, dass wird schon passen. Mit 63mm liegt die Breite auf dem Level des 2.6er Nobby Nic SG Speedgrip OEM E-Bikereifen.
Der ging letzte Saison gut, war aber eben nur zu hart, wenns mal feucht wurde.
Verglichen mit dem 2.35er HD machen es die 3mm mehr jetzt auch nicht fett. ?



2pi schrieb:


> Als nächstes wird es vorne wohl ein ein Assegai 2,5 MaxxGrip werden.


Liegt ja nahe. ?



2pi schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr, da Gewicht eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


Klar, ging ja auch nur so um die grobe Richtung. Denke 14,8Kg könnte aber gut hinkommen.


----------



## Woldi88 (12. Januar 2020)

Capra 2019/20


----------



## flip_4 (13. Januar 2020)

Tues im staubigen PDS


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Ganz neu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Das Capra langweilt sich jetzt nicht mehr im Keller ?


----------



## Agent500 (14. Januar 2020)

Gut, dass YT bei der Farbe des Kettenstrebenschutzes dazugelernt hat. ?


----------



## 2pi (14. Januar 2020)

Also mein hell graues bekommen ich immer wieder schön sauber mit Verdünnung bzw. Neverdull.
Es verfärbt sich bislang auch nicht oder wird hart.


----------



## Agent500 (14. Januar 2020)

@2pi 
Hatte nur den weißen Kettenstrebenschutz am roten Jeffsy im Hinterkopf. ?


----------



## 2pi (14. Januar 2020)

@Agent500
Äh, ja. Sieht toll aus, wenn es neu ist ! 
Hat sich ja auch erledigt, wenn sich jemand was mit Slappertape baut, um das Kettenschlagen zu minimieren. Das habe ich nämlich noch nicht in weiß gesehen.
Aber grau und rot sollte man eigentlich wieder recht gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Sportbecker (14. Januar 2020)

"Einer von uns hat hier das falsche Sportgerät" sprach es und verschwand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (15. Januar 2020)

Den weißen Schutz bekommt man auch gut sauber, es nervt halt nur  .


----------



## Agent500 (16. Januar 2020)

@flip_4 
Ich muss echt nochmal die Pop-Punk Alben der Nullerjahre ausgraben. 
Wie immer top.  ?


----------



## flip_4 (16. Januar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @flip_4
> Ich muss echt nochmal die Pop-Punk Alben der Nullerjahre ausgraben.
> Wie immer top.  ?



Merci... dort gab es auch die besten Alben


----------



## 2pi (16. Januar 2020)

Sportbecker schrieb:


> "Einer von uns hat hier das falsche Sportgerät" sprach es und verschwand...


Yeah, und 2 von uns hamm zu wenig Schnee


----------



## flip_4 (18. Januar 2020)

Kleiner Rückblick der Saison 2019, Tues läuft einfach super.


----------



## flip_4 (19. Januar 2020)

Mein jeffsy ist soweit fertig,
Hinterreifen wird noch gegen ein HR2 getauscht und auf tubeless umgebaut.


----------



## beater1 (21. Januar 2020)

Ein Tag auf dem Rosstrappendownhill


----------



## timtim (23. Januar 2020)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Januar 2020)

Alle Umbauten vollzogen (hoffentlich ?)


----------



## makko1083 (26. Januar 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (26. Januar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt: Lila ist die Farbe der Macht & Leidenschaft.



Google sagt aber was anderes?


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Januar 2020)

Die Flotte zieht bald um  ? 
Mal schauen was mich als baldiger Rand Schweizer so erwartet.


----------



## Agent500 (27. Januar 2020)

@OneTrustMan 
Bin auf den Fahreindruck des Dämpfers gespannt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Januar 2020)

@Agent500 Ich auch  ?
Ich habe die letzten Wochen so viel Stress gehabt und kaum Zeit fürs Biken 
Sind halt über 700km zur neuen Heimat. 
Was tut man nicht alles für die Berge 

Das Capra bekommt vorher noch ein kleines Upgrade verpasst in Form einer OneUp 210er Stütze .
Damit ich endlich meine Ruhe vor der Knarzenden e13 habe.


----------



## Paddyfr (2. Februar 2020)

Ich war heute fleißig ☺️?


----------



## Agent500 (2. Februar 2020)

@Paddyfr
Das wird echt wunderbar custom. ?
Ltd. mit RockShox/SRAM. ?
Bin schon auf das fertige Bike gespannt.


----------



## Paddyfr (14. Februar 2020)

Dann stelle ich hier mein YT Capra 29 LTD in Rahmengröße M vor


----------



## Rischar (14. Februar 2020)

Was wiegt es?


----------



## Paddyfr (14. Februar 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was wiegt es?


14,7kg ohne Pedale, so wie es auf den Bildern ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (15. Februar 2020)

@Paddyfr sehr schöne capra, mir gefallen raw bike eh immer am besten. Lenker/Vorbau Kombi ist Geschmackssache, mein Fall ist es nicht. Persönlich würde ich noch die Aufkleber von der Felge machen


----------



## MarKurte (15. Februar 2020)

Ciao Geld  Echt schönes Teil! 160 oder 170mm?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2020)

Also Lenker und Stack wären mir (in Relation zum kleinen Rahmen) viel zu hoch und seltsam. Und Lyrik und SD Air würde ich nie extra Geld für ausgeben, außer man bringt die gleich zum Tuner. Und ohne Pedale fährt es sicher eh nicht so super ....aber wenn's gefällt und man dringend Geld los werden wollte.

Warum sind das alte Michelins, oder gibt es die noch so kaufen? Den Enduro rear in gumx (nicht gum2x) finde ich ja interessant, ist der mit verstärkter Karkasse?


----------



## agrof (15. Februar 2020)

Frühling, Capra, Bergauf, Bergab. Leben ist schön.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Februar 2020)

Heute auch mal wieder mit meinem Capra den Home-Downhill gefahren. 
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie viel besser die Reifenkombi Nobby-Nic/Magic Marry rollt, und trotzdem im Trail, auch bei den aktuell recht flutschigen Bedingungen greift. ???


----------



## Paddyfr (16. Februar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ciao Geld  Echt schönes Teil! 160 oder 170mm?


Sind 170mm vorne und hinten 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum sind das alte Michelins, oder gibt es die noch so kaufen? Den Enduro rear in gumx (nicht gum2x) finde ich ja interessant, ist der mit verstärkter Karkasse?


Die sind aktuell und gibt es zu kaufen, sind meine Winterreifen 

Vorne:
Michelin Wild Enduro Front 29x2.4 MAGI-X2
Pannenschutz: Gravity Shield 3x60 TPI / Gewicht: 1.030g (Herstellerangabe)
EAN: 3528703248514

Hinten:
Michelin Wild Enduro Rear 29x2.4 GUM-X3D
Pannenschutz: Gravity Shield 3x33 TPI / Gewicht: 1.160g (Herstellerangabe)
EAN: 3528702262436


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (16. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und Lyrik und SD Air würde ich nie extra Geld für ausgeben, außer man bringt die gleich zum Tuner.


Wieso? Der SD RCT ist doch ein top Dämpfer. Gerade als MJ 2019/ 2020.
Die Lyrik ist Geschmackssache passt aber doch super ins Gesamtbild.



Paddyfr schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich hier mein YT Capra 29 LTD in Rahmengröße M vor


Finde den Aufbau sehr gelungen. ?
Würde nur noch ein 28-30er Bashgurad und eine MegNeg verbauen.
Hatte die Reifen auch schon mal im Blick, Gravity Shield erschien mir aber nicht stabil genug. ?
Fand den DH22 interessant, allerdings ist der, soweit ich weiß, noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## duro e (17. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mir dann auch mal was schönes zusammengebastelt?
27.5er Tues CF Comp in XXL
Schön, leicht, schnell?


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2020)

Boar geil. Mal was anderes!
Bitte um einen kurzen Bericht (besonders zur Lackierung) 

Für mich persönlich zu viel rot. Aber in Echt wirkt's bestimmt


----------



## duro e (17. Februar 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Boar geil. Mal was anderes!
> Bitte um einen kurzen Bericht (besonders zur Lackierung)
> 
> Für mich persönlich zu viel rot. Aber in Echt wirkt's bestimmt


Also ist ein 18er CF Comp.
Lackierung ist Standard,  ich hab tatsächlich nur Aufkleber von Riesel drauf. Die Felgenaufkleber sind von Jollify.
Schrauben sind mittlerweile fast alle rot und aus Titan, dazu noch Carbon Lenker, Sattel,Stütze etc.
Zu viel rot ist es nicht, in echt wirkt das genau richtig ?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Wieso? Der SD RCT ist doch ein top Dämpfer. Gerade als MJ 2019/ 2020.
> Die Lyrik ist Geschmackssache passt aber doch super ins Gesamtbild.




Lyrik ist eine Top Gabel die auch von Werk mit der RC2 2.1 Kartusche super läuft. 
@cxfahrer scheint nur eine sehr spezielle vorliebe zu haben, die sich mit den RS Federelementen nicht deckt. 


@Paddyfr sau gutes Rad. Lenker Vorbau mag mir nicht gefallen, aber sonst ist es ein traum!


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2020)

duro e schrieb:


> Also ist ein 18er CF Comp.
> Lackierung ist Standard,  ich hab tatsächlich nur Aufkleber von Riesel drauf. Die Felgenaufkleber sind von Jollify.
> Schrauben sind mittlerweile fast alle rot und aus Titan, dazu noch Carbon Lenker, Sattel,Stütze etc.
> Zu viel rot ist es nicht, in echt wirkt das genau richtig ?


Bin erstaunt, dass es Standard Lackierung ist. Habe anscheinend lange keins mehr genauer betrachtet 
... und das Gewicht?


----------



## timtim (17. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Lyrik ist eine Top Gabel die auch von Werk mit der RC2 2.1 Kartusche super läuft.
> @cxfahrer scheint nur eine sehr spezielle vorliebe zu haben, die sich mit den RS Federelementen nicht deckt.


Sehr gute, taktvolle Umschreibung,so würde ich es auch erklären wollen . Spätestens nach dem gemeinsamen 
Urlaub auf LP ist es wohl klar das es keine passende,bezahlbare Gabel für Ihn gibt ,
Er kam trotzdem ganz gut zurecht meinem Eindruck nach.......


----------



## Agent500 (17. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Lyrik ist eine Top Gabel die auch von Werk mit der RC2 2.1 Kartusche super läuft.


"Geschmacksfrage" ist doch wertungsfrei. ?


----------



## duro e (18. Februar 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bin erstaunt, dass es Standard Lackierung ist. Habe anscheinend lange keins mehr genauer betrachtet
> ... und das Gewicht?


Gewicht liegt bei unter 14.6kg 
Bin auch ganz ehrlich, es ist teils ungewohnt leicht und oft zu leicht wen  man es nicht gewohnt ist. Werde auch nichts mehr ändern nun. Klar mit Carbon Kurbeln, Carbon Laufrädern ginge noch mehr aber irgendwo sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr im Bezug auf Gewichtsersparnis, Preis und mehr Steifigkeit die ich nicht möchte


----------



## Rischar (18. Februar 2020)

duro e schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei unter 14.6kg
> Bin auch ganz ehrlich, es ist teils ungewohnt leicht und oft zu leicht wen  man es nicht gewohnt ist. Werde auch nichts mehr ändern nun. Klar mit Carbon Kurbeln, Carbon Laufrädern ginge noch mehr aber irgendwo sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr im Bezug auf Gewichtsersparnis, Preis und mehr Steifigkeit die ich nicht möchte


Erschreckend leicht! Aber leicht ist geil 
Genau, und noch theoretisch Luft nach unten. Aber bei Carbonfelgen hört's auf. Felgen sind Verschleißteile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (18. Februar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Finde den Aufbau sehr gelungen. ?
> Würde nur noch ein 28-30er Bashgurad und eine MegNeg verbauen.


Danke! Der Tipp ist super, denn ich hatte bis jetzt nie eine ISCG Aufnahme und entsprechend null Erfahrung. Das richtige Teil ist nun bestellt 



Agent500 schrieb:


> Hatte die Reifen auch schon mal im Blick, Gravity Shield erschien mir aber nicht stabil genug. ?
> Fand den DH22 interessant, allerdings ist der, soweit ich weiß, noch nicht auf dem Markt.


Ich finde die super, für mich passen die voll. Der DH22 sieht nett aus, solltest du auf jeden Fall mal testen und sind Ende März / Anfang April lieferbar, laut meinem Händler.



[email protected] schrieb:


> @Paddyfr sau gutes Rad. Lenker Vorbau mag mir nicht gefallen, aber sonst ist es ein traum!


Mercé! Den Lenker hatte ich auf meinem Scott Genius, da bin ich gut mit klar gekommen. Am dem Capra muss ich es die nächsten Wochen testen, umgebaut ist ja fix


----------



## Agent500 (18. Februar 2020)

duro e schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei unter 14.6kg


Ohne jetzt wieder eine der beliebten Reifendiskussionen losbrechen zu wollen werde ich Downhillbike + SnakeSkin nie verstehen. ?


----------



## duro e (18. Februar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt wieder eine der beliebten Reifendiskussionen loszbrechen zu wollen werde ich Downhillbike + SnakeSkin nie verstehen. ?


Hatte damals auch schon die Marys auf dem Dh und nie Probleme gehabt. Und da ich auch keine Rennen oder so fahre passt das . Sind halt leicht mit 828 und 832g gewogen, aber eben rotierende Masse ?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt wieder eine der beliebten Reifendiskussionen loszbrechen zu wollen werde ich Downhillbike + SnakeSkin nie verstehen. ?



Ich schaff es nicht mal, dass die EXOs am Enduro meine Felge schonen


----------



## SebbyJ (18. Februar 2020)

So, hab’s dann auch endlich mal geschafft das neue Bike einzuweihen?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2020)

Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette und Kurbel neu. Mit Exo bei 15,4 kg. 180/170 mit 29“


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette und Kurbel neu. Mit Exo bei 15,4 kg. 180/170 mit 29“
> Anhang anzeigen 985175


Ich sehe, du hast die Galfer Wave Bremsscheiben montiert.
Wie bist du mit denen zufrieden? Auch im Vergleich zu den SRAM Scheiben, die original am Bike montiert waren.
Sind das die normalen mit 1,8mm oder die 2mm dicken Scheiben?
Hast du auch ein Bilder von der Bremsenseite?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du hast die Galfer Wave Bremsscheiben montiert.
> Wie bist du mit denen zufrieden? Auch im Vergleich zu den SRAM Scheiben, die original am Bike montiert waren.
> Sind das die normalen mit 1,8mm oder die 2mm dicken Scheiben?
> Hast du auch ein Bilder von der Bremsenseite?



ich bin leider die Code nie gefahren. Habe direkt auf meine MT7 umgebaut, welche ich jetzt als Shigura fahre.  
die galfer Beläge und Scheiben sind grandios. Mehr Leistung, wenig Verschleiß und kein Fading oder rubbeln. 
seitdem ich gesehen habe, dass Galfer auch ATE produziert, bin ich auch sicher, dass die Qualität passt.
Zuvor hatte ich die 203 mit 1,8. 
jetzt habe ich vorne die 223 mit 2.0. 
bald teste ich auch noch die ebike Beläge für noch mehr Leistung.

Kauf dir wenn dann die 203 2.0 und die Standard Beläge. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (6. März 2020)

Bremsensenupdate und neues Gewicht: 13,80kg
Dass in den Bremsen doch so viel Potential stecken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (7. März 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> So, hab’s dann auch endlich mal geschafft das neue Bike einzuweihen?
> Anhang anzeigen 982627



Was für ein Dämpfer ist das?


----------



## SebbyJ (7. März 2020)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Was für ein Dämpfer ist das?


Das ist ein, aufgepasst! : Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate DH ?


----------



## flip_4 (8. März 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Das ist ein, aufgepasst! : Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate DH ?



Also ein 29er Tues. Schade das es den Super Deluxe nicht in 267mm gibt


----------



## Schmutzfänger (11. März 2020)

Es gibt doch nix schöneres als ein nigelnagelneues Rad erstmal so richtig schön einzusauen.


----------



## mmo2 (16. März 2020)

Jeffsy Upgrade......


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2020)

hi,
wer kann helfen?
aus welchem jahr ist dieses Capra, und wo finde ich die specs?
(der dämpfer ist nicht original, das weiss ich...)



danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (16. März 2020)

dubbel schrieb:


> hi,
> wer kann helfen?
> aus welchem jahr ist dieses Capra, und wo finde ich die specs?
> (der dämpfer ist nicht original, das weiss ich...)
> danke!


Schätzungsweise 2015.
Am besten YT fragen.


----------



## Paddyfr (16. März 2020)

Ist ein Capra CF Comp aus 2015



Maxi schrieb:


> Wer diese Woche beim Forchheimer Versender YT Industries ein Bike bestellen wollte, der dürfte sich gewundert haben, dass die Seite über mehrere Tage nicht erreichbar war. Den Grund dafür dürften YT-Fans wohl längst herausgefunden haben, für alle anderen bringt YT seit wenigen Minuten Licht ins Dunkel. Auf der brandneuen Seite präsentieren die Oberfranken ihre neuesten Modelle. Doch sind das brandneue Alu-Capra und die neu designten Tues-Modelle längst nicht die heißeste Neuigkeit. YT expandiert nach Übersee!
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel "*YT Industries 2015: Capra Aluminium, Tues 2015, USA-Vertrieb [PM]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## cdF600 (18. März 2020)

Jep, das war imho die schönste Farbe!


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. März 2020)

Jeffsy hat nun 210mm Drop  ?


----------



## Aussie81 (19. März 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Jeffsy hat nun 210mm Drop  ?
> Anhang anzeigen 997775


Knarrt deine oneup auch beim Aufwärtstreten?


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2020)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Knarrt deine oneup auch beim Aufwärtstreten?


Ich hoffe nicht.
Die andere die ich im Hardtail habe ist mucksmäuschenstill.
Aber wenn man einmal eine e13 Stütze hatte, 
hört man ohnehin nie wieder knarzen ?


----------



## duro e (21. März 2020)

Carbonelda hat nun eins ihrer finalen Upgrades bekommen,.habe die alte Kartusche ausgemacht und eine aus einer Factory eingebaut. Günstig drangekommen und mega unterschiedlichen. Was jetzt noch kommt wird die Highspeed/Loowspeed Verstelleinheit für den X2 Dämpfer.
Bike läuft mit allen Upgrades tadellos bisher, absolute Totenstille bis auf die E13 Nabe welche auch eher dezent ist bei mir. Kein Knarzen oder sonstiges, für viele ist das geringe Gewicht anfangs ungewohnt bei der langen XXL Bude, aber der Mix kommt gut an und jeder der es fährt ist in love?


----------



## Stagediver (21. März 2020)

Das Jeffsy mit neuem Fahrwerk (Formula Selva Coil + CCDB) und etwas Patina.


----------



## Rischar (21. März 2020)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Das Jeffsy mit neuem Fahrwerk (Formula Selva Coil + CCDB) und etwas Patina.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 998976


Sau gut!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. März 2020)

Allein unterwegs (aber ganz vorsichtig)!
Selbst mit 170mm an der Front klettert das Jeffsy noch immer super.
Da die original verbaute Pike seit fünf Wochen zur Reparatur ist, habe ich heute spontan die Fox 36 aus dem Capra ins Jeffsy gepflanzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti2T (25. März 2020)

Dann will ich mein Jeffsy (CF Pro Race 29 - Größe L) auch mal in der Galerie veröffentlichen.
Die Liste der Umbauten ist nach gut einem Jahr doch etwas gewachsen...

Gabel: Fox 36 umgebaut auf 160mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Fox DHX2 (210x55mm) - 500 lbs x 2,4" Feder
Antrieb: SRAM XX1 Eagle (Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette)
Bremsen: SRAM Code RSC mit 200mm Magura MDR-P Scheiben
Reifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary (Apex/Addix Soft/2,6") - Schwalbe Hans Dampf (Super Gravity/Addix Soft/2,35")
diverse Kleinteile wie ein BikeYoke Triggy für die Fox Transfer, ESI Grips und diverse Titanschrauben


----------



## zhilo (25. März 2020)

Wie rollen die Schwalbe Reifen im Vergleich zu den E13?
2.6 vorne nicht zu breit?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. März 2020)

Kompliment, sehr ausgereiftes Bike. (zumindest aus meiner Sicht)


----------



## zmitti (25. März 2020)

Der goldene Lenker stört etwas, sonst en Hammer Aufbau


----------



## Basti2T (25. März 2020)

zhilo schrieb:


> Wie rollen die Schwalbe Reifen im Vergleich zu den E13?
> 2.6 vorne nicht zu breit?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Beim Rollwiderstand merke ich bei der Schwalbe Kombi keinen großen Unterschied, zumindest rollt es nicht schlechter. 
Die Breite passt vorne sehr gut. Da die e13 für 2,4" schon relativ breit ausfallen ist der Unterschied nicht sehr groß.


----------



## edeltoaster (25. März 2020)

Immerhin mal länger trocken und sonnig! Aber zart, Leute.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. März 2020)

Jeffsy hat seit heute seine eigene Fox 36 Performance Elite Fit4 Modelljahr 2020 mit 170mm bekommen ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2020)

Ich muss mein Jeffsy auch mal wieder rauspacken. ?
Die Gegend ist so schön hier.
Der Sommer kann nicht schnell genug kommen.


----------



## MarKurte (25. März 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Jeffsy hat seit heute seine eigene Fox 36 Performance Elite Fit4 Modelljahr 2020 mit 170mm?
> Anhang anzeigen 1001976


Es gibt ne 2020 36er elite mit fit4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. März 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Es gibt ne 2020 36er elite mit fit4?


Ja!

Ich habe die Performance mit nachträglich montierter FIT4 Kartusche (im Bikemarkt) gekauft.
Funktioniert wirklich super?
Habe den direkten Vergleich mit der GRIP2 ?


----------



## 2pi (26. März 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Jeffsy auch mal wieder rauspacken. ?
> Die Gegend ist so schön hier.
> Der Sommer kann nicht schnell genug kommen.


In welchem Hüfigen bist du denn gelandet ?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ja!
> Anhang anzeigen 1002069
> Ich habe die Performance mit nachträglich montierter FIT4 Kartusche (im Bikemarkt) gekauft.
> Funktioniert wirklich super?
> Habe den direkten Vergleich mit der GRIP2 ?



Wo würdest du denn den größten Unterschied feststellen?
Fahre zwar auch die Grip2 und die Fit4, letztere jedoch in einer 34er Fox.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. März 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Wo würdest du denn den größten Unterschied feststellen?
> Fahre zwar auch die Grip2 und die Fit4, letztere jedoch in einer 34er Fox.


Bin die FIT4 Variante gestern zum ersten mal gefahren. 
Sie spricht sensibler an und gibt etwas mehr Federweg frei.
Für ein genaueres Urteil brauche ich aber noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. März 2020)

OK, Danke schon mal.
Muss ja zugeben, dass ich die Fit4 auch noch nicht soooooooo viel getestet habe.


----------



## bipbip (28. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (4. April 2020)

Das gute Wetter heute genutzt. 
60km und 1200hm


----------



## edeltoaster (4. April 2020)

Naturträumchen


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. April 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Naturträumchen


Die ganze Gegend im Schwarzwald ist wunderschön. 
Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll  ?


----------



## illumina7 (4. April 2020)

Hab das Wetter heute auch genutzt um ein paar Schnappschüsse zu schießen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. April 2020)

Dann stell ich mal meine Bildchen von heute, also quasi vom großen Bruder dazu.
????


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. April 2020)

Mein grünes Geisterschiff war heute auf den Bad Kreuznach Trails unterwegs ?


----------



## Met87 (5. April 2020)

Moin,

bisschen Nordsee Dosis.


----------



## zmitti (5. April 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Mein grünes Geisterschiff war heute auf den Bad Kreuznach Trails unterwegs ?Anhang anzeigen 1009510


Dann haben wir uns

 verpasst


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. April 2020)

Heute mit dem Sohnemann  am Donnersberg ?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. April 2020)

Ansichtssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (7. April 2020)

Hier ein paar qualitativ mittelmäßige Aufnahmen vom Fahrbetrieb mit meinem Jeffsy. ?


----------



## MarKurte (7. April 2020)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hier ein paar qualitativ mittelmäßige Aufnahmen vom Fahrbetrieb mit meinem Jeffsy. ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1011721Anhang anzeigen 1011726Anhang anzeigen 1011727


Cool. Darf man fragen wo das ist?


----------



## Stagediver (7. April 2020)

Klar darf man fragen. ?

Fürther Stadtwald (Bild 1 + 3)
Nürnberger Schmausenbuck (Bild 2)


----------



## flip_4 (8. April 2020)

Konnte endlich mein 19er Jeffsy Comp 275 testen. 
Hab noch paar Komponenten ausgetauscht, da ich 160mm FW haben wollte:

Lyrik RC2 160mm
Suntour Triair 3CR 230x65
Nukeproof Horizon Carbon 25mm Rise, 760mm
Nukeproof Sam Hill Horizon Vorbau 35mm, 31,8
Funn Zippa Kefü+Bashguard
Magura MT Trail Sport
Maxxis HR2
DMR Deathgrip
Tubeless


----------



## edeltoaster (8. April 2020)

Haste den Vergleich von Triair und dem vorherigen Dämpfer?


----------



## flip_4 (8. April 2020)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Haste den Vergleich von Triair und dem vorherigen Dämpfer?



Nein, aber bin das Jeffsy 29 mit den DPX2 in Beerfelden gefahren. Mir gefällt der Suntour besser, feinfühliger bei gleichen Support, der DPX2 fand ich mehr harsch. Hatte den DPX2 auch im Reign.


----------



## Woldi88 (10. April 2020)

Habe bei dem schönen Wetter heute auch mal ne  Waldrunde gedreht.


----------



## trailhunter84 (14. April 2020)

Jeffsy von 2016. Damals zum Knallerpreis bekommen.

.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. April 2020)

Wasn Sofa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensemer (14. April 2020)

Grüße aus Südhessen 
Bleibt gesund


----------



## agrof (18. April 2020)




----------



## OneTrustMan (18. April 2020)

agrof schrieb:


>


Nnnnnnice. Wo ist das?


----------



## agrof (18. April 2020)

In Ungarn, leider nicht zu lang, aber sehr intensiv und die Atmosphere ist gut geschrieben durch die geheime Name: Kanada-Trail. ?


----------



## bikehasi (29. April 2020)

Hier mein Capra beim Abendausritt?


----------



## 2pi (3. Mai 2020)

Finde Jeffsy !






Ich wollte euch nur mal einen kleinen Eindruck geben, wie es an meiner Hausstrecke seit dem Sturm Sabine aussieht. Echt sehr traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (3. Mai 2020)

Naja, vielleicht wird aus dem Forst nun richtiger Wald


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Mai 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch nur mal einen kleinen Eindruck geben, wie es an meiner Hausstrecke seit dem Sturm Sabine aussieht. Echt sehr traurig


Wenn es "nur ein paar" umgfallene Bäume wären, bei uns haben Dürre und Borkenkäfer ganze Waldgebiete abgetötet. Wird langsam gefährlich im Busch, so nach und nach kippen die um und Äste fallen runter...


----------



## DH-Corn (4. Mai 2020)

Mein Jeffsy   alles Serie, aber ich bin super happy!


----------



## blubboo (7. Mai 2020)

Seit langem mal wieder das Jeffsy ausgeführt.
Im Vergleich zu meinem BigDog kommt es mir etwas träge vor, es wiegt aber auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## DH-Corn (11. Mai 2020)




----------



## nahazz (16. Mai 2020)

Mein Capra CF 

Mein aller erstes Bike, gebraucht gekauft @Bikemarkt.


----------



## 2pi (17. Mai 2020)

Bin rundum happy !
Wann machen die Grenzen auf ??


----------



## Tich (20. Mai 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Wann machen die Grenzen auf ??



Nach AT am 15.6. vmtl.
Hab leider nächste Woche Kreuzband OP, sonst hätte ich gesagt komm nach Leogang/Saalbach und wir drehen eine Runde. Würde mich auch sehr gerne Mal auf ein jeffsy MK2 in L setzen, mir ist mein mk1 in M doch irgendwie zu kurz denke ich.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Mai 2020)

Jeffsy möchte auch mal was anderes sehen ?


----------



## 2pi (20. Mai 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Jeffsy möchte auch mal was anderes sehen ?


Jo, ist leider ne Mauer im Weg. Da kann man sich noch so auf die Hinterbeine stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (20. Mai 2020)

Tich schrieb:


> Nach AT am 15.6. vmtl.
> Hab leider nächste Woche Kreuzband OP, sonst hätte ich gesagt komm nach Leogang/Saalbach und wir drehen eine Runde. Würde mich auch sehr gerne Mal auf ein jeffsy MK2 in L setzen, mir ist mein mk1 in M doch irgendwie zu kurz denke ich.


Also, ich muss sagen, daß das MK II doch besser passt in L bei 1,78m. Man hatte halt damals nicht so viel Auswahl.
Wenn alles bleibt, wie geplant, komme ich im Juli. Muss ich mir mal ansehen. Dann aber mit Capra.
Alles Gute für die OP ! ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Mai 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Jo, ist leider ne Mauer im Weg. Da kann man sich noch so auf die Hinterbeine stellen


Die Hometrails verlaufen durch einen alten Steinbruch.
Deshalb die "Mauer" im Hintergrund.
Ist eine schöne Ecke mit einigen technischen Stellen.
Aber so langsam könnte man wieder mal was anderes fahren (sehen)?


----------



## drfloyd (25. Mai 2020)

TUES Comp 2020


----------



## Woldi88 (31. Mai 2020)

Capra AL Comp 2019


----------



## RK85 (2. Juni 2020)

Immer wieder ein Traum das Bike


----------



## timtim (2. Juni 2020)

Das kommt mir aber schon bekannt vor ,was ein Zufall......


----------



## RK85 (2. Juni 2020)

Ja selbe Stelle ?? gibt ein paar schöne Trails da oben.


----------



## 2pi (14. Juni 2020)

War so schön geputzt im Winter...

Saisoneröffnung im Bikepark Oberammergau. Geile Trails  Aber das Liften war ?
Jedenfalls hat das neue Material Spaß gemacht. Nur die Mary mag kein Pressand.


----------



## Ghostriders (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (22. Juni 2020)

Die 38er an sich ist schön, aber irgendwie finde ich das Grün am Bike unstimmig. ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2020)

Nach langer Abwesenheit, mal wieder ein Bild vom Jeffsy...
Frisch gereinigt, gefettet und geschmiert...ready for Sölden.
Morgen endlich wieder geballer vom feinsten?


----------



## Sundl80 (21. Juli 2020)

Die ersten Meter sind geschafft!


----------



## Bensemer (21. Juli 2020)

Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Jeffsy aber ich denke darüber nach das gute Stück abzugeben weil die 150mm zu viel für mich sind und ich sie quasi nicht nutze. Das IZZO hat es mir irgendwie angetan. Das würde für mich reichen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Juli 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Jeffsy aber ich denke darüber nach das gute Stück abzugeben weil die 150mm zu viel für mich sind und ich sie quasi nicht nutze. Das IZZO hat es mir irgendwie angetan. Das würde für mich reichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1086140


Wozu? 
Mit den passenden Upgrades ist das Jeffsy fast genau leicht wie das Izzo. 
Und mit dem Mehr an Federweg kannst du auch mal Trailparks, oder Bikeparks besuchen. 

Wohnst du denn in so krassen Flachland das sich selbst das Izzo langweilen würde?


----------



## Bensemer (21. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube der Gedanke kam zu 95% rein optisch. 
Ist wie wenn du mit der Frau im Arm spazieren bist und auf der anderen Straßenseite läuft ne heiße rothaarige 

Bin ja happy mit dem Jeffsy. Hab auch schon paar Teile hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Juli 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Gedanke kam zu 95% rein optisch.
> Ist wie wenn du mit der Frau im Arm spazieren bist und auf der anderen Straßenseite läuft ne heiße rothaarige
> 
> Bin ja happy mit dem Jeffsy. Hab auch schon paar Teile hier liegen.



Na dann besser erst mal aufmotzen.    
Die rothaarige kenn ich. Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## CasiT (25. Juli 2020)

Ja es hat einen Motor und einen längeren Intend Gabelschaft aber so mag ich es und es sich fährt wie mein nicht Ebike. Wie immer am Start meiner Hometrails fotografiert: Decoy pro 29 mit Fabric Silikon Grips und Hope F20 Pedalen


----------



## Donnerbolzen (27. Juli 2020)

Uphill Challenge ?


----------



## Agent500 (27. Juli 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Uphill Challenge


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Davos? ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. Juli 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Davos? ?


Ist nicht in Davos.
Wir sind in den Dolomiten.
Gondel von Arabba Richtung Pass Pordoi.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (31. Juli 2020)

Wenn irgendwas "LANGSAM" ist, dann bins ich   



Capra Leogang by xxFRESHxx, on Flickr


----------



## 2pi (16. August 2020)

Schönes WE im Brandnertal verbracht


----------



## 4Stroke (25. August 2020)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1086092
> Die ersten Meter sind geschafft!



Welche Reifen reite fährst du hinten beim hd, 2.35?


----------



## timtim (11. September 2020)

Unterwegs vom Stelvio nach Bormio mit dem Capra


----------



## nahazz (12. September 2020)

Capra @Sölden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (13. September 2020)

Farblich auf's Bike abgestimmte Jenaer Wanderrouten
Sorry für's Hochformat


----------



## Showa (14. September 2020)

Mein Decoy 2019 PRO. Umgebaut auf SRAM GX 10-52


----------



## flip_4 (2. Oktober 2020)

Dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viel zum fahren gekommen und mit Schlüsselbeinbruch abgeschlossen


----------



## 2pi (2. Oktober 2020)

Jo ! Trotzdem gut gesendet 
Gute Besserung !


----------



## Rischar (2. Oktober 2020)

Gut!
Welche Parks waren alles dabei?


----------



## flip_4 (3. Oktober 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Gut!
> Welche Parks waren alles dabei?



PDS, Lenzerheide und Chur


----------



## Capic Biker (3. Oktober 2020)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viel zum fahren gekommen und mit Schlüsselbeinbruch abgeschlossen


Gute Besserung, was fährst du für ein Tues ?


----------



## flip_4 (3. Oktober 2020)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, was fährst du für ein Tues ?



Danke schön. 
Fahre ein 2018er Tues CF Pro (das günstige Carbon Tues)


----------



## mmo2 (5. Oktober 2020)

Mein Jeffsy mit neuem Bodenkontaktkontrollgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (5. Oktober 2020)

@flip_4 
Erstmal gute Besserung und maximal schnelle Erholung. 👍
Musik ist wie immer top 😊, gefahren ja sowieso. 🏆
Wie gingen denn so die Bremswellen durch die 40er Fox?
Mir haben nach dem Lenzerheide Bikepark ganz schön die Fingergelenke geschmerzt. 🙈
Die Lyrik hat da noch ganz gut was durchgelassen beim Anbremsen.


----------



## flip_4 (11. Oktober 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @flip_4
> Erstmal gute Besserung und maximal schnelle Erholung. 👍
> Musik ist wie immer top 😊, gefahren ja sowieso. 🏆
> Wie gingen denn so die Bremswellen durch die 40er Fox?
> ...



Find Bremswellen ganz gut mit der 40, in Lenzerheide sind ja nicht so viele, da ist es in Les Gets viel schlimmer. Dort waren manche Strecken schon sehr anstrengend.


----------



## JackZero (18. Oktober 2020)

erster Ausritt im Herbstwald


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> erster Ausritt im Herbstwald
> Anhang anzeigen 1135211Anhang anzeigen 1135212Anhang anzeigen 1135213Anhang anzeigen 1135217Anhang anzeigen 1135219


Wenn ich kein Jeffsy hätte, hätte ich ein Izzo👍
Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike 🍻


----------



## imfluss (25. Oktober 2020)

Mag das capra 29 auch nach 2 Jahren noch sehr gern.


----------



## JackZero (28. Oktober 2020)

ich auch 😉
hab es mal in Öl probiert........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (28. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> hab es mal in Öl probiert........


Bild der Woche !


----------



## Agent500 (28. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> hab es mal in Öl probiert.......


Selbstgemalt oder KI? 👨‍🎨🤖


----------



## JackZero (28. Oktober 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Selbstgemalt oder KI? 👨‍🎨🤖



Erwischt 😉 
Ist KI


----------



## JackZero (28. Oktober 2020)

so sieht das Original aus.....


----------



## 2pi (28. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> Erwischt 😉
> Ist KI


Ah, deshalb sieht es auch eher aus wie Kreide.
Trotzdem gut geworden.


----------



## JackZero (3. November 2020)

Gestern noch mal das milde Wetter genutzt


----------



## R1DEorD1E (8. November 2020)

Mein YT Capra 29 AL Comp (2019)


----------



## Axel2k (8. November 2020)

Wo hast den Schriftzug her, der ist toll?!


----------



## R1DEorD1E (8. November 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Wo hast den Schriftzug her, der ist toll?!


Habe ich zum OneUp Carbon Lenker als Stickerset mitbestellt. Gibts hier:








						OneUp Components Decal Kit Aufklebersatz
					

OneUp Components Decal Kit Aufklebersatz - mehr Farbe im Spiel Mit dem OneUp Components Aufklebersatz kannst Du das Aussehen Deines OneUp Lenkers ganz individuell gestalten. Das Decal Kit enthält außerdem Extra-Aufkleber für Dein Bike, Deinen Helm, D




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Axel2k (10. November 2020)

Ist das rot oder orange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1DEorD1E (10. November 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Ist das rot oder orange?


Bei mir ist "Orange"


----------



## JackZero (13. November 2020)




----------



## Donnerbolzen (28. November 2020)

*Aus dem Nebel in die Sonne👍*


----------



## Pixelsign (13. Dezember 2020)

Die perfekte Farbe für die Weihnachtszeit  . Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Schnee...


----------



## AndiST (13. Januar 2021)




----------



## Walkerk (13. Januar 2021)




----------



## DH-Corn (14. Januar 2021)




----------



## Pixelsign (23. Januar 2021)

Hauptsache raus!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Januar 2021)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Hauptsache raus!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1193360



Zu beneiden ein solches Wetter. 👍😉 Bei uns ist es nur schlammig. 🤪🤪
Da ist man länger mit Reinigung und Pflege beschäftigt, wie mit biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (23. Januar 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Zu beneiden ein solches Wetter. 👍😉 Bei uns ist es nur schlammig. 🤪🤪
> Da ist man länger mit Reinigung und Pflege beschäftigt, wie mit biken.


Wir mussten leider nach einer Stunde wieder abdrehen. Um die 0°C war einfach zu warm für den Neuschnee und es wurde auch "etwas" pampig. Die Schaltung wollte dann auch nicht mehr weil die Schaltröllchen immer ständig vereist sind 🥶 .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Januar 2021)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Wir mussten leider nach einer Stunde wieder abdrehen. Um die 0°C war einfach zu warm für den Neuschnee und es wurde auch "etwas" pampig. Die Schaltung wollte dann auch nicht mehr weil die Schaltröllchen immer ständig vereist sind 🥶 .



Ist natürlich auch doof. 🤷‍♂️🤪🙋‍♂️


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. März 2021)

Mein perfektes Arbeitsgerät, ready für die 3. Session:

2019er Capra CF Pro Race (Size L, mit aktuellem Setup 14,5kg)

Geändert zum Auslieferungszustand:

VR Maxxis Assegai 27,5x2,6 3C MaxxTerra Exo+, tubeless 1,5 bar
HR Maxxis Minion DHR II 27,5x2,4 3C MaxxTerra DoubleDown, tubeless 1,7 bar
Bremse: "Shigura" Magura MT7 HC Pro mit XT-Hebel, VR 203MM MDR-P + 8.r, HR 180 M MDR-P + 8.p
Sattelstütze: Fox Transfer 170mm + PNW Loam Lever
Pedale: DMR Vault Magnesium
Griffe: DMR Deathgrip


----------



## Agent500 (4. März 2021)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> VR Maxxis Assegai 27,5x2,6 3C MaxxTerra Exo+


Was wiegt der denn?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (4. März 2021)

+-1,1kg

Der HR ist mit der DD-Karkasse etwas schwerer. Knapp über 1,2kg.


----------



## imfluss (7. März 2021)

Capra bekommt dieses Jahr keine Winterpause😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomu (10. März 2021)




----------



## Rischar (11. März 2021)

lomu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1224958


Wo ist das? Welche Stadt?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. März 2021)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Welche Stadt?


Heidelberg 🤔


----------



## lomu (11. März 2021)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Heidelberg 🤔


Genau, Heidelberg auf dem Königstuhl


----------



## flip_4 (15. März 2021)

So neuer Rahmen, paar neue Bauteile und testweise mal mit coil... Rest ist vom 2018er Tues


----------



## SebbyJ (15. März 2021)

Was für Bremsbeläge fährst du auf den TRP?


----------



## flip_4 (15. März 2021)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Was für Bremsbeläge fährst du auf den TRP?


Kool Stop


----------



## CasiT (16. März 2021)

Decoy 29 pro in xxl.

Bisher verändert:
Intend Stiffler Gabelschaftverlängerung
E13 plus in 800 mm statt 780 mm
ESI Extra Chunky mit Fabric Stopfen 
Spurcycle Bell von meinem Restebike
Hope F20
Maxxis Assegai MaxGripp Exo+ vorne, DHR 2 MaxGripp nach hinten weil der andere runter war
Mindestens 10 Kabelbinder für Stopfen, Kettenstrebenschutz und was sich sonst so immer wieder löst🤪


----------



## Alex_Zeller (17. März 2021)

Mal die Kamera raus geholt um mein Jeffsy abzulichten




(MH....das Bild will er nicht in voller Auflösung...)


----------



## Windwalker (2. April 2021)

Endlich ist es da (nach fast einer Woche DHL Zustell-Irrfahrt ), mein neues YT JEFFSY BLAZE - nach dem Upgrade auf 160mm vorne und dem Wechsel der Laufräder zu Stan'sNoTubes Flow MK3 freue ich mich auf den ersten Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (3. April 2021)

Na da reihe ich mich mal ein in die Blaze Riege  
Meins war ebenfalls mit DHL auf Irrfahrt... Aber dennoch ist es ein paar Tage vor dem von YT versprochenen Termin zugestellt worden. 
Direkt Bremsen, Reifen, Griffe und Sattel getauscht sowie auf tubeless umgerüstet.
Erste Fahrt: mega!


----------



## 2pi (3. April 2021)

Leider sind an den YTs immer die Strippen zu lange.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. April 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Leider sind an den YTs immer die Strippen zu lange.


Man kann sie aber kürzen 😉


----------



## 2pi (3. April 2021)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Man kann sie aber kürzen 😉


Habe ich ja auch


----------



## 2pi (4. April 2021)

Hase, wieso Hase ?!?
Wünsche frohe Ostern und die nötige Portion Schwein für die noch junge Saison !


----------



## Fluhbike (12. April 2021)

Ach Biken macht doch Spass👌


----------



## Bensemer (25. April 2021)

Seit heute mit xx1 axs.  XTR mit e13 hat mich etwas genervt. 
Die ersten 1500 Höhenmeter waren schonmal ein Traum.


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. Mai 2021)

Mein Bike für die Saison 21


----------



## gbo (14. Juni 2021)

Gebrauchter Neuzugang🙂mein Neffe will damit Dirten lernen. Bin mal gespannt. Hoffe es taugt für einen Anfänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (14. Juni 2021)

... nach gebrauchtem Neuzugang beim Vorredner noch ne neue Baustelle ...


----------



## rossman (14. Juni 2021)

Dann will ich mein Izzo auch mal vorstellen


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Juni 2021)

So mein Jeffsy ist bereit für die Saison 💪🏻


----------



## Agent500 (20. Juni 2021)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> So mein Jeffsy ist bereit für die Saison


Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du mit dem Nobby nicht in technische und gleichzeitig nasse Teilstücke kommst. 
Ist aber vermutlich die Kombi für trockene Touren. 🙂


----------



## Tobi495 (25. Juni 2021)

Capra Pro AL 27,5“ XL


----------



## Agent500 (26. Juni 2021)

Tobi495 schrieb:


> Capra Pro AL 27,5“ XL


Sehr schön. Hoffe der Lenker wird noch gedreht. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Juli 2021)

Heute Schlammschlacht in Freiburg


----------



## Sportbecker (12. Juli 2021)

Wieder mal Sölden. Ich hoffe, das 16'er Jeffsy hält nochmal durch. Das Spindrift lässt weiter auf sich warten 😏


----------



## Buzzdee85 (27. Juli 2021)

YT Decoy Shred


----------



## AndiST (27. Juli 2021)

Ziege @ Loischkopf


----------



## nahazz (27. Juli 2021)

Capra @ Sölden


----------



## Tidi (9. August 2021)

… ick gloob, ick steh‘ im Wald …


----------



## Rockside (13. August 2021)

Sorry, wieder gelöscht


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mein Izzo an einem Tag mit über 30°:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1321970


Und es schwitzt noch nicht mal.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. August 2021)

In den Dolomiten lässt es sich aushalten👍
Bergauf mach fast soviel Spaß wie bergab😂


----------



## Bensemer (12. September 2021)

Leider keine Dolomiten. Nur der Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (19. September 2021)

Capra und Jeffsy gemeinsam unterwegs jenseits der Haider Alm.
Das Capra dient meiner Frau gerade als Trailbike. Sind wieder die leichten e*13 Felgen drauf (zu mehr taugen die eh nicht) mit DHRII vorne und Dissector hinten (beide MaxxTerra). KB ist auf 28 geschrumpft


----------



## Deleted 595737 (21. September 2021)

Moin zusammen.
Hier ein Bild von meinem Jeffsy Pro Race.
Vor einer Woche aus dem Outlet erhalten. Bin absolut begeistert. Natürlich wurden direkt paar Sachen geändert. Sattel,Griffe sowie Tubless und Bremsklötze👍


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. September 2021)

Heute nnnn bisschen Baiken im Matsch


----------



## agrof (24. Oktober 2021)

Herbst - leider geil. 🥰


----------



## 2pi (24. Oktober 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Herbst - leider geil. 🥰


Stimmt, nur für was danach kommt, haben wir schon früh angefangen, Sonnenstrahlen zu sammeln


----------



## Deleted 595737 (1. November 2021)

Yt Jeffsy Pro Race


----------



## flip_4 (19. April 2022)

YT Jeffsy 27,5... nun wieder mit Alu Lenker anstatt Carbon und neuer LRS


----------



## nahazz (19. April 2022)

flip_4 schrieb:


> YT Jeffsy 27,5... nun wieder mit Alu Lenker anstatt Carbon und neuer LRS
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1461409



gefällt mir sehr - kein bunter Firlefanz  Welcher LRS?


----------



## flip_4 (19. April 2022)

nahazz schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr - kein bunter Firlefanz  Welcher LRS?


Danke 

Newmen Naben mit EX471, selber zusammengebaut... mit 1685gr recht leicht geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (4. Juli 2022)

Tues hat kleines Update erhalten...


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Juli 2022)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Tues hat kleines Update erhalten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👍 Schon getestet die Dorado?


----------



## flip_4 (4. Juli 2022)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> 👍 Schon getestet die Dorado?


Ja gestern das erste mal damit im Bikepark


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Juli 2022)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Ja gestern das erste mal damit im Bikepark


Und zufrieden?


----------



## flip_4 (4. Juli 2022)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Und zufrieden?


Sehr zufrieden sogar, find sie geht schon wesentlich besser als meine 40 Performance Elite. Richtiger Staubsauger, bleibt schön hoch im FW und ist sehr arm schonend.


----------



## flip_4 (4. August 2022)

Nochmal ein Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (4. August 2022)

rahmen kaputt?


----------



## flip_4 (4. August 2022)

Mein alter wird bei YT geprüft, das ist ein Ersatzrahmen vom Kollegen


----------



## flip_4 (20. August 2022)

Jeffsy hat eine neue Gabel bekommen


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. September 2022)

So, mein neues Capra ist jetzt erstmal quasi fertig...muss nur noch auf eine weichere Feder warten 
Konnte gestern zwar nur kurz in der Stadt rumfahren, hat sich soweit aber schon sehr geil angefühlt. Vor allem ist das Rad abseits der Nabe einfach komplett "lautlos". Kein Klappern der Züge, keine Geräusche der Dämpfung.
In zwei Wochen gehts erstmal nach Sölden, dann wird die Kiste so richtig eingeweiht!


----------



## nathan_rice (3. September 2022)

Mein 2020 YT Jeffsy


----------



## lomu (16. September 2022)

Mein Jeffsy Base 29 aus 2020. Aktuell wurde folgendes geändert 
Magura MT7 mit Trickstuff Power Belägen 
Galfer Wave in 203 vorne/hinten
Sram GX Shifter und Schaltwerk
OneUp Dropper Post Remote V2
MST Yari Kartusche V2
DebonAir C1 auf 160mm getravelt
DVO Topaz Dämpfer
Sqlab 611 Sattel
Sqlab 70X Griffe
Crank Brothers Stamp 7 für den Park
Crank Brothers Double Shot für die Hometrails


----------



## mäxx__ (19. September 2022)

YT First Love 26 " aus ebay- Kleinanzeigen.
Zustand 1a!
Upgrade:
Kompletter Service, neue Bremse SLX mit 180m, lila Kabelbinder 😉
Lenker hat mir zuviel rise und muss daher flacher.


----------



## mäxx__ (20. September 2022)

*😉*


----------



## Mondkartoffel (3. Oktober 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> So, mein neues Capra ist jetzt erstmal quasi fertig...muss nur noch auf eine weichere Feder warten
> Konnte gestern zwar nur kurz in der Stadt rumfahren, hat sich soweit aber schon sehr geil angefühlt. Vor allem ist das Rad abseits der Nabe einfach komplett "lautlos". Kein Klappern der Züge, keine Geräusche der Dämpfung.
> In zwei Wochen gehts erstmal nach Sölden, dann wird die Kiste so richtig eingeweiht!
> Anhang anzeigen 1543695


Hab am anfang auch gedacht die feder ist zu hart, musste dann aber doch den tune vom dämpfer ändern lassen, weil er einfach zu hart ist mit serien tune.. 
Wie ist es bei dir mit der weicheren feder?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. Oktober 2022)

Der Super Deluxe ist ja im niedrigsten Compression-Tune, das sollte also passen. Hab jetzt ne 400er Feder drin und damit ist es super. Ich könnte bestimmt eine noch weichere Feder verbauen und dann eventuell mit dem hydraulischen Bottom-Out etwas gegenwirken aber wirklich notwendig ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mondkartoffel (4. Oktober 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Der Super Deluxe ist ja im niedrigsten Compression-Tune, das sollte also passen. Hab jetzt ne 400er Feder drin und damit ist es super. Ich könnte bestimmt eine noch weichere Feder verbauen und dann eventuell mit dem hydraulischen Bottom-Out etwas gegenwirken aber wirklich notwendig ist es nicht.


Ok wenn es so passt auch gut. Mir war es mit 73kg im decoy zu hart und fahre jetzt 450er feder und L1 Tune und so ist er butterweich. 
Es gibt noch 2 leichtere Tunes nach "Low"!


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. Oktober 2022)

Vom neuen Super Deluxe? Hab den überall nur in Compression "Low" und Rebound "Medium" gesehen. 
Aber wie gesagt, weicher geht bei dem mit anderer Feder und dem Durchschlagschutz so oder so.
Bin aber eh nicht der 30%-SAG-Fahrer...eher 20 - 25%.


----------



## Mondkartoffel (4. Oktober 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Vom neuen Super Deluxe? Hab den überall nur in Compression "Low" und Rebound "Medium" gesehen.
> Aber wie gesagt, weicher geht bei dem mit anderer Feder und dem Durchschlagschutz so oder so.
> Bin aber eh nicht der 30%-SAG-Fahrer...eher 20 - 25%.


Ja die aftermarket version ist immer compression low und rebound linear. Es gibt aber noch 2 tunes leichter und 2 schwerer und beim rebound nur noch zusätzlich einen progressive tune. 
Wenn es bei dir passt ist es ja gut 👍🏻 mich hat es nur ein wenig gestört dass die den dämpfer mit so einem tune verkaufen, der finde ich nicht wirklich zum breiten spektrum passt. Performance ist aber echt gut und trotz tune anpassen lassen immernoch gut in der preis leistung 👌🏼


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. Oktober 2022)

Naja aber da der Dämpfer jetzt ja unabhängige Low Speed-Compression, High-Speed-Compression und Bottom-Out-Einstellungen hat, macht es doch Sinn, ihn im Compression-Low-Tuning zu verkaufen. Wie sollte man ihn sonst verkaufen? Super-Low? Weil Medium im Compression-Tune macht keinen Sinn.


----------

